# Why do people think all furries are/will be gay?



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm starting to get tired of this. The furries that say that all other furries are bi or gay. It gets really annoying when you meet someone new and when you say you're not gay they say something like "not gay yet :3". Then when I tell them "I don't like penises and have no intention of ever trying anal sex", they keep pushing it and say you will eventually because they've seen it happen before. Apparently every furry has some sort of gay hivemind and will all eventually have butt sex?

So if you think that way, could you explain why you think this? I don't get it.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 19, 2010)

Idiocy, ignorance, stereotyping, generalizations.


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Ha ha i never had that happen before. Maybe they are targeting you or something.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 19, 2010)

Genetics, you _idiot_.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ha ha i never had that happen before. Maybe they are targeting you or something.


I hope not seeing as the guy who inspired me to make this thread was a random guy who started talking to me looking for other MD furries and invited me to a furry meet...


----------



## Ricky (Feb 19, 2010)

Hmmm...

All the "straight" furries I know who have been involved for over 3 years turned either gay or bi at some point.

Persoanlly, I was straight before I became a fur.

This fandom does weird things with your sexuality.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 19, 2010)

You must be attractive.


----------



## quayza (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope not seeing as the guy who inspired me to make this thread was a random guy who started talking to me looking for other MD furries and invited me to a furry meet...


 
Watch your ass an you should be safe. They can not change you no matter how hard they try unless you want it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> You must be attractive.


They don't even know what I look like though =[



Ricky said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> All the "straight" furries I know who have been involved for over 3 years turned either gay or bi at some point.
> 
> ...



They tell me that too. "It's because you've only been in it for almost year, it kicks in after a little over a year!"

I think it's bullshit.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 19, 2010)

Then they're desperate for more cocks in their face.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 19, 2010)

I think the majority of people are bi up to some point, anyway.

All jokes aside, I do know furries who are straight and been in the fandom for a while; there just aren't many of them. Everyone is a lot more open about sexuality.  This, combined with the disproportionate amount of boys in the fandom creates what you're seeing.

I think it's more human nature and the fact that most people are repressed about their sexuality, at least to some extent.  For example, I'm sure a lot of people who claim they are straight could have some attraction to boys, depending on the person.

Read up on the Kinsey Scale if you're not familiar with what I'm talking about.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 19, 2010)

ya, i said that to you a few times and sorry if it offended you or something. i dont really want to turn all furries gay or bi. and i dont think all furries will eventually turn gay or bi.

i was bi when i became a furry and now im gay... idk if the fandom had anything to do with it.

but ya dude, im just kidding when i say those things, and no i dont care to turn you gay.
you can stay the way you are. your just fun to talk to!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya, i said that to you a few times and sorry if it offended you or something. i dont really want to turn all furries gay or bi. and i dont think all furries will eventually turn gay or bi.
> 
> i was bi when i became a furry and now im gay... idk if the fandom had anything to do with it.
> 
> ...


It doesn't offend me, it's just annoying.



Ricky said:


> I think the majority of people are bi up to some point, anyway.
> 
> All jokes aside, I do know furries who are straight and been in the fandom for a while; there just aren't many of them. Everyone is a lot more open about sexuality. This, combined with the disproportionate amount of boys in the fandom creates what you're seeing.
> 
> ...



I took one and it said I was 100% straight, though it was just a free internet version...

Someone linked it in a thread awhile back.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It doesn't offend me, it's just annoying.



ok, sorry dude, ill try not to say anything sexual towards you... we will keep it material, like guns, games, and other WTFs



Heckler & Koch said:


> I took one and it said I was 100% straight, though it was just a free internet version...
> 
> Someone linked it in a thread awhile back.



then your straight


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ok, sorry dude, ill try not to say anything sexual towards you... we will keep it material, like guns, games, and other WTFs
> 
> 
> 
> then your straight



NUH UH MAN I'LL TURN BI JUST LIKE VERYONE ELSE DUUUUH! :V


----------



## torachi (Feb 19, 2010)

Agreed it is a little annoying to the straight and narrow, but it's not really that big of a deal. If you're not gay, jut don't have butt sex with other guys. Who cares what others think? If you love vag, slurp it up.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2010)

Because there is a vagina deficit in this fandom.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Because there is a vagina deficit in this fandom.


that doesn't mean I'm gunna start doin' some guy in the ass though! =[


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> that doesn't mean I'm gunna start doin' some guy in the ass though! =[



You will. 

Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You will.
> 
> Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.


NO! YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE!


----------



## Elessara (Feb 19, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Idiocy, ignorance, stereotyping, generalizations.


 


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Because there is a vagina deficit in this fandom.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Elessara said:


>


Oh look it's a vagina.

Hello vagina.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh look it's a vagina.
> 
> Hello vagina.



She is protected by law.

Touch her and you will be send to a Furderal prison. :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> She is protected by law.
> 
> Touch her and you will be send to a Furderal prison. :V



What why =[


----------



## Elessara (Feb 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> She is protected by law.
> 
> Touch her and you will be send to a Furderal prison. :V


 
It's true.

Furderal prison ~where buttsecks run rampant
You WILL be turned

EDIT:


Heckler & Koch said:


> What why =[


Stop resisting... you're only making this harder on yourself. >:[


----------



## Patton89 (Feb 19, 2010)

People assume stupid things. That really is the only real reason why they think every furry will be gay eventually. They generalize things, so when someone says they have become gay after joining the fandom, they assume that must mean all will become homosexual or bisexual. Some might be just screwing with you. 
(pun very much intended)

I dont really have any uncertainty about my own sexuality. There is no way in hell I will suddenly start to find idea of naked men enjoyable.


----------



## torachi (Feb 19, 2010)

It's really just because dressing up in fursuits seems a little fruity.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

torachi said:


> It's really just because dressing up in fursuits seems a little fruity.


I have no intention of dressing up in a fursuit.


----------



## torachi (Feb 19, 2010)

Right, but you're dealing with people who are assuming you're gay because you're furry. Of course they're going to think you fursuit.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What why =[



There are not many pure vaginas left. 
We have to preserve the ones that the fandom has.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

torachi said:


> Right, but you're dealing with people who are assuming you're gay because you're furry. Of course they're going to think you fursuit.


Good point.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There are not many pure vaginas left.
> We have to preserve the ones that the fandom has.



But what is the point of a vagina if you can't stick stuff in it!?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But what is the point of a vagina if you can't stick stuff in it!?



You can look at it.


----------



## Elessara (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But what is the point of a vagina if you can't stick stuff in it!?


 
To further fustrate you into taking it up the butt.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Elessara said:


> To further fustrate you into taking it up the butt.



=[



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You can look at it.



But that's not as fun!


----------



## Lewi (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm starting to get tired of this. The furries that say that all other furries are bi or gay. It gets really annoying when you meet someone new and when you say you're not gay they say something like "not gay yet :3". Then when I tell them "I don't like penises and have no intention of ever trying anal sex", they keep pushing it and say you will eventually because they've seen it happen before. Apparently every furry has some sort of gay hivemind and will all eventually have butt sex?
> 
> So if you think that way, could you explain why you think this? I don't get it.


 Because your sig contains a rainbow.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 19, 2010)

:< If dudes are turning gay because of the lack of vagina in the fandumb..
why are most of the females I've seen either gay or bi as well?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Lewi said:


> Because your sig contains a rainbow.


It was a quote from an awesome poster.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :< If dudes are turning gay because of the lack of vagina in the fandumb..
> why are most of the females I've seen either gay or bi as well?


Because the wimmenz don't have a very large selection of normal men in the fandom.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh.. right. And all the men like cock. I get it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Oh.. right. And all the men like cock. I get it.


It is a sad situation indeed =[


----------



## Elessara (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It is a sad situation indeed =[


 
I find it ammusing.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Elessara said:


> I find it ammusing.


It's not amusing for me!


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 19, 2010)

Because there's a very vocal, aggressive and in your face amount of gay furries. There's also the almost fact that the fandom has a large number of 'Jailhouse gay/bi' people, who are unable to link up with someone of the other sex, so hormones and a drive to NOT be the only git without someone to cuddle and such results in them seeking out same sex relationships. This also results in some of the best drama ever as well as why furries seem to change SO's like people change underwear.


----------



## Elessara (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not amusing for me!


 
It's because you're not gay _yet_. :v


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 19, 2010)

Elessara, who made your icon? D:

And.. I dunno. I find it can be situational. 
If it was less in the fandom and more globally.. then you'd see the same thing.
If there are no females, there will be males that take on that role, and maybe
it wouldn't make you gay per-say, but desperate times call for desperate measures?

Like I'm straight.. but if there were no men, I'd obviously be with a women, because I need lovins too. :<
And since I'm a flirt in real life, if there are no males, I'm not opposed to flirting with a female.


----------



## Elessara (Feb 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Elessara, who made your icon? D:
> 
> And.. I dunno. I find it can be situational.
> If it was less in the fandom and more globally.. then you'd see the same thing.
> ...


 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3192185
And YAY! to being a complete flirt!!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Elessara, who made your icon? D:
> 
> And.. I dunno. I find it can be situational.
> If it was less in the fandom and more globally.. then you'd see the same thing.
> ...


I guess I'm not that desperate then, cause I have a terrible love life and I don't want to fuck a dude in the ass.


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I guess I'm not that desperate then, cause I have a terrible love life and I don't want to fuck a dude in the ass.


 
You're stronger than most H&K.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> You're stronger than most H&K.


Why yes I am.


----------



## TDK (Feb 19, 2010)

Man fuck you guys, i'm hetero-flexible.


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why yes I am.


 

And you have a good taste in music.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm going to save this thread so when you eventually become the most obnoxious flaming homosexual on this site I can link you to it and make the :3c face at you.


:3c


----------



## Inky Neko (Feb 19, 2010)

I've never run into this. I'm a straight female furry. :< And I'm engaged to a straight furry male. Of course I'm also aware that I'm one of the more tame individuals out there.

I DO however have a friend who recently got into the fandom and along with that realized he was bi. So yeah, I guess it happens sometimes. I also was not aware that there was a large bi/lesbian population among the furry ladies. o.o


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> And you have a bad taste in music.



Fix'd. I'm really not a fan of just about any music he listens to except for a few such as Whitesnake and Judas Priest...can't stand anything else he's mentioned...


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 19, 2010)

Ugg. I get this a lot too. 

Apparently "Fuck you I'm straight" doesn't register.


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fix'd. I'm really not a fan of just about any music he listens to except for a few such as Whitesnake and Judas Priest...can't stand anything else he's mentioned...


 
The only thing ive seen him mention is judas preist, hence why i said he has a good taste in music. What are some other bands he has mentioned?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Ugg. I get this a lot too.
> 
> Apparently "Fuck you I'm straight" doesn't register.



Meh, I can't really contribute on the argument as I'm practically Bi...

Also, did you get a new AVA as it looks nice 




leon said:


> The only thing ive seen him mention is judas preist, hence why i said he has a good taste in music. What are some other bands he has mentioned?



He said Led zeppelin, whitesnake, judas priest, and this other band that I can't remember for the life of me....


----------



## Clutch (Feb 19, 2010)

I will NEVER Turn Gay, I get turned on everytime I Walk past a Hot chick in school.
STRAIGHT All the Way!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Clutch said:


> I will NEVER Turn Gay, I get turned on everytime I Walk past a Hot chick in school.
> =P



As  do I only I love anthromorphics to death and their users only a tad bit less 

Let's just say I've fallen victim to the almighty dog cock....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> As  do I only I love anthromorphics to death and their users only a tad bit less
> 
> Let's just say I've fallen victim to the almighty dog cock....


dog cocks are not sexy and are in fact pretty nasty.


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> dog cocks are not sexy and are in fact pretty nasty.


 
This.




Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I can't really contribute on the argument as I'm practically Bi...
> 
> Also, did you get a new AVA as it looks nice
> 
> ...


 
Those are all good bands..


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 19, 2010)

Because a good number of gay people are obnoxious attention whores who use their sexual orientation as an identity. They're the gay equivalent of guys who walk around spewing "I GET DRUNK AND FUCK BITCHES ALL THE TIME THROW ME A BEER BRO"

They're one-dimensional and boring, they're also really easy to get a rise out of.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 19, 2010)

Clutch said:


> I will NEVER Turn Gay, I get turned on everytime I Walk past a Hot chick in school.
> STRAIGHT All the Way!



Straight furry pride! :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Straight furry pride! :V


 
This is a paradox.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm a single straight male furry fan that doesn't mean I am going to get laid or pick up chicks in the Fandom.I am annoying and I know that for a fact. If a Gay man wants to talk to me I don't mind they seem nice to talk to but that doesn't mean I am going to have Butt sex with them.If I am talking to a Bi sexual woman who seems kind of cool doesn't mean I am going make love to her.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> This is a paradox.



lol, so true. X3


----------



## torachi (Feb 19, 2010)

> furry pride





leon said:


> This is a paradox.


 
The straight has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 19, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Straight furry pride! :V


 
Amen to that, Straight all the Way!


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 19, 2010)

Sexual orientation is nothing to be proud of, its not an accomplishment :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Sexual orientation is nothing to be proud of, its not an accomplishment :V


 
I think the "Pride" aspect of it is more of a fact of over coming hate that is directed to Homo-sexuals and Bi-sexuals


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Amen to that, Straight all the Way!



*high five*
hellz yeah!


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> I think the "Pride" aspect of it is more of a fact of over coming hate that is directed to Homo-sexuals and Bi-sexuals



Hate from who? Closet homosexuals who are afraid of their own sexuality and fundamentalist bigots? You'd think that acknowledging them would only validate them in their minds.

I don't think the hatred comes from the 'being gay' itself so much as the ridiculous displays of 'pride'. It made sense back when people lynched gays in the streets and they needed to 'fight back' against blatant acts of unfounded hate. 

It seems like there are two extremes of militant gays and homophobes that just push back and forth trying to see who can offend the other side more, and its kinda annoying.


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Hate from who? Closet homosexuals who are afraid of their own sexuality and fundamentalist bigots? You'd think that acknowledging them would only validate them in their minds.
> 
> I don't think the hatred comes from the 'being gay' itself so much as the ridiculous displays of 'pride'. It made sense back when people lynched gays in the streets and they needed to 'fight back' against blatant acts of unfounded hate.
> 
> It seems like there are two extremes of militant gays and homophobes that just push back and forth trying to see who can offend the other side more, and its kinda annoying.


 
Yes, it is annoying, and even though being homosexual nowadays is alot more accepted then it was a number of years ago people still get beat up and ridiculed for being gay or Bi.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2010)

Straight pride...isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 19, 2010)

cause it happen yo

IT HAPPENS

now excuse me while I have to deal with furs hitting on my gf


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> Yes, it is annoying, and even though being homosexual nowadays is alot more accepted then it was a number of years ago people still get beat up and ridiculed for being gay or Bi.



People get beat up for lots of shit. :c


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> People get beat up for lots of shit. :c


 
This is true..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> People get beat up for lots of shit. :c



it's a shame and a pity...


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> it's a shame and a pity...


 
yeah, but some people do deserve the ass whipping they get.


----------



## darzoz (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry, didn't take the time to read every thing, but:

Have you taken into consideration that some furries are in there teens, and may be confused by sexuality?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Well I'm not a mere teen but I admit I'm sorta lost when it comes to my sexuality but hey, at least I'm thinking about chasing the male tail AND a certain special girl pearl (I know, pretty lame but I wanted to rhyme  )


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

I am irritated to no end that people are saying "turned gay" or "turned bi" as if it's a choice.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> yeah, but some people do deserve the ass whipping they get.



true...
but, they shouldn't JUST get an ass whupin' just for being different...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I am irritated to no end that people are saying "turned gay" or "turned bi" as if it's a choice.


I dunno, there are sometimes external events that do such a thing


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I dunno, there are sometimes external events that do such a thing


 
I've seen it happen.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> true...
> but, they shouldn't JUST get an ass whupin' just for being different...



Seconded. Anyone who discriminates someone for being different SHOULD go to hell but won't cause otherwise everyone would....but seriously, discriminating about being gay/bi/minority (race)/etc. is so damn stupid.

P.S. Here's a video involving a dumb woman with a political authority (have no clue what "rank" she is) arguing about homosexuality....she's fking retarded.
Gotta watch the whole vid cause it's funny and the scene I'm referencing is about halfway through..


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I dunno, there are sometimes external events that do such a thing


 
VERY few things. And I generally think of it more as something that helps someone realize that they are, those events didn't turn them however. My dad and I have had this discussion many many times and



leon said:


> I've seen it happen.


 
Really? Name 3. With what the event was.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Seconded. Anyone who discriminates someone for being different SHOULD go to hell but won't cause otherwise everyone would....but seriously, discriminating about being gay/bi/minority (race)/etc. is so damn stupid.
> 
> P.S. Here's a video involving a dumb woman with a political authority (have no clue what "rank" she is) arguing about homosexuality....she's fking retarded.
> Gotta watch the whole vid cause it's funny and the scene I'm referencing is about halfway through..



Exactly!
people can be so ignorant sometimes...

P.s. it won't play the vid for some reason...
I got the latest flashplayer for it, but it won't play...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Exactly!
> people can be so ignorant sometimes...
> 
> P.s. it won't play the vid for some reason...
> I got the latest flashplayer for it, but it won't play...



Try this link instead.

Edited the first message as well


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> VERY few things. And I generally think of it more as something that helps someone realize that they are, those events didn't turn them however. My dad and I have had this discussion many many times and
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Name 3. With what the event was.


 
I don't know three personally but I knew someone who got molested and changed there sexuality becuase of it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> I don't know three personally but I knew someone who got molested and changed there sexuality becuase of it.


 
Exactly what I was talking about. Now, someone gets molested by the neighborhood creep and they realize they kind of like the feeling of what's been done. It's a horrible event in which to realize your sexuality, but you might anyway.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> VERY few things. And I generally think of it more as something that helps someone realize that they are, those events didn't turn them however. My dad and I have had this discussion many many times and


Thats what I mean though

You arent knowing from day one but over time you realize you are

its what my grandma say "you are blank, over time things fill in to define yourself"


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Try this link instead.
> 
> Edited the first message as well



*sigh*
youtube's being gay today...


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Exactly what I was talking about. Now, someone gets molested by the neighborhood creep and they realize they kind of like the feeling of what's been done. It's a horrible event in which to realize your sexuality, but you might anyway.


 
Exactly.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Thats what I mean though
> 
> You arent knowing from day one but over time you realize you are
> 
> its what my grandma say "you are blank, over time things fill in to define yourself"


 
Well actually, you MIGHT know. I've known since I was a small child that I liked boys AND girls. I also knew when I was little that something was wrong, that being in this body of a girl wasn't quite right. That I was missg something. As I grew older, I expanded what I was attacted to.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 19, 2010)

i think less then 50% are gay/bi...


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well actually, you MIGHT know. I've known since I was a small child that I liked boys AND girls. I also knew when I was little that something was wrong, that being in this body of a girl wasn't quite right. That I was missg something. As I grew older, I expanded what I was attacted to.


 
Every one is diffrent, so were not all expected to have same sexual preferences or like which sex we are born as, we just realize it at diffrent times in life and sometimes a certain event cuases this.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well actually, you MIGHT know. I've known since I was a small child that I liked boys AND girls. I also knew when I was little that something was wrong, that being in this body of a girl wasn't quite right. That I was missg something. As I grew older, I expanded what I was attacted to.



it's best to be comfortable with yourself, especially since you are born certain ways, you can't really change it, unless you are truly a shutin


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

hai guiz im bi nao


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hai guiz im bi nao


 
YAY!!!!!!! were you raped viciously in a alleyway?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hai guiz im bi nao



*Confetti and fireworks* Oh wait, you're probably lying....how can the legendary "Straight as an arrow" HK like men....?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hai guiz im bi nao


doesnt change the beatings you will get still


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> doesnt change the beatings you will get still


 

Beatings...from behind?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

mo gaiz itz tr00 i liek guyz nao


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> Beatings...from behind?


no the furry standard of "we love you" via bats with rusty nails in them


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no the furry standard of "we love you" via bats with rusty nails in them


 

I'd rather take the beating from behind...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> I'd rather take the beating from behind...


TOO BAD >[ its how we do it on FAF
this isnt Yiffst- I mean Sofurry


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

I could have sworn the initiation involved a barbed dildo


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

guiz i'm srs i are bi nao


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> TOO BAD >[ its how we do it on FAF
> this isnt Yiffst- I mean Sofurry


 
Ok ok if you want ill let you hit me. :3c



Heckler & Koch said:


> guiz i'm srs i are bi nao


 
THEN SUCK MY DICK RIGHT NOW!!



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I could have sworn the initiation involved a barbed dildo


 

oh it does but well save that for tonight.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I could have sworn the initiation involved a barbed dildo


no thats Sofurry, FAF these days is a gauntlet of seeing how long you can run before we give up


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> Ok ok if you want ill let you hit me. :3c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



k presnt it beby


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hai guiz im bi nao



um...
yay...?


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> k presnt it beby


 

*whips dick out and hits you in the face* NAO SUCK IT


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> *whips dick out and hits you in the face* NAO SUCK IT


k
*i suk ur dik*

taste gud beby


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> k
> *i suk ur dik*
> 
> taste gud beby


 
I DIDNT SAY STOP KEEP GOIN!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> I DIDNT SAY STOP KEEP GOIN!!


No, why would I suck your dick? I'm not gay asshole >=[


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

Penis: tastes like dick.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, why would I suck your dick? I'm not gay asshole >=[



lolz, that was a burn.


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, why would I suck your dick? I'm not gay asshole >=[


 

I love you to H&K~


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

So who wants to yiff me


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So who wants to yiff me


 
I. Fucking. Lol'd.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> I. Fucking. Lol'd.


Why I was serious. I actually am bi now and wanna try yiffing.


----------



## TDK (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why I was serious. I actually am bi now and wanna try yiffing.



Bullshit. Pictures or your lying.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

TDK said:


> Bullshit. Pictures or your lying.


Of course it's bullshit :V


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course it's bullshit :V



I don't think I've ever mentioned how great that signature is.


----------



## TDK (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course it's bullshit :V



Lol, you had all of FAF going for a couple hours. Don't worry, it'll happen eventually.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

TDK said:


> Lol, you had all of FAF going for a couple hours. Don't worry, it'll happen eventually.


Maybe my bullshit was bullshit and I really am bi already?

You'll never know for sure.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 19, 2010)

Well you do have to wade through gallons of gay furry porn to find any straight furry porn.  

It takes a little gay to be able to do that.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe my bullshit was bullshit and I really am bi already?
> 
> You'll never know for sure.


Never... That's a long time! I hate not knowing... >_>


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Well you do have to wade through gallons of gay furry porn to find any straight furry porn.
> 
> It takes a little gay to be able to do that.


Or you can just look at porn of real people


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

human porn > furry porn

candy > human porn > furry porn


----------



## Seriman (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or you can just look at porn of real people


Ew. The ONLY reason I say that is I find it a turn OFF to see people fucking with no passion whatsoever. That and the moaning that they do is obviously done only to get paid... IMO, Furry > Human


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Ew. The ONLY reason I say that is I find it a turn OFF to see people fucking with no passion whatsoever. That and the moaning that they do is obviously done only to get paid...


That is why you have yo find good normal porn.

Good normal porn > furry porn > bad normal porn.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 19, 2010)

TDK said:


> Lol, you had all of FAF going for a couple hours. Don't worry, it'll happen eventually.


No, not all of FAF. Just the Den. 
Besides, he didn't post in the sexuality thread, so it was pretty much assumed that he was lying.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *That is why you have yo find good normal porn.*
> 
> Good normal porn > furry porn > bad normal porn.


 I have yet to do so, and I've been searching for quite some time, considering my age...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Well you do have to wade through gallons of gay furry porn to find any straight furry porn.
> 
> It takes a little gay to be able to do that.



this = true


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 19, 2010)

:< To like furry porn more than human porn is kinda sad. Sure the professional stuff is blah, but there's plenty of amateur stuff that's hot.. and the only thing that separates furry from 'human' is that it's drawn, and fake.. and of animal people. So you probably just prefer either animals, or non-reality over reality. :<


----------



## TDK (Feb 19, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> No, not all of FAF. Just the Den.



Oh so all of FAF and The Den are different? Like FAF is a gang-ridden city and The Den is just one of the numerous shitty neighborhoods?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :< To like furry porn more than human porn is kinda sad. Sure the professional stuff is blah, but there's plenty of amateur stuff that's hot.. and the only thing that separates furry from 'human' is that it's drawn, and fake.. and of animal people. So you probably just prefer either animals, or non-reality over reality. :<


this


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

I like pictures over videos anyway. At least with pictures there's no fake orgasming and stuff.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 19, 2010)

TDK said:


> Oh so all of FAF and The Den are different? Like FAF is a gang-ridden city and The Den is just one of the numerous shitty neighborhoods?


More like FAF is a city, and the den is...............
an abattoir full of screaming retarded children. It will lose that status when I month can go by without a topic degenerating into, "Do you wanna yiff?"


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> More like FAF is a city, and the den is...............
> an abattoir full of screaming retarded children. It will lose that status when I month can go by without a topic degenerating into, "Do you wanna yiff?"



Too bad that'll never happen.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I like pictures over videos anyway. At least with pictures there's no fake orgasming and stuff.


Turn the volume down, then you don't have to hear the bad, fake orgasm and creepy stuff they say to each other.

I'm sorry but "ohhh yeah stick your cock in mai tight little pussy" is not sexy.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Turn the volume low down, then you don't have to hear the bad, fake orgasm and creepy stuff they say to each other.
> 
> I'm sorry but "ohhh yeah stick your cock in mai tight little pussy" is not sexy.


 
Agreed.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 19, 2010)

I loove dirty talk. :< I can't do it myself.. but .. <3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> More like FAF is a city, and the den is...............
> *an abattoir full of screaming retarded children.* It will lose that status when I month can go by without a topic degenerating into, "Do you wanna yiff?"



lol, this!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I loove dirty talk. :< I can't do it myself.. but .. <3


It's awesome when its not some creepy bitch yelling about her vagina with a cold, dead stare on her face.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL.. Sasha Grey.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

Not really a fan of dirty talk or stuff like that. "Let's fuck" works for me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't like human porn either....I suppose I could get aroused from it but I would MUCH rather look at yiff any day of the week. I hate dirty talk although I like foulplay/rough-housing although that doesn't really happen all too often.

Edit: A lot of the dirty talk is a turn off for me now...If you've ever RPed with me, notice how ive NEVER said cock, ass, dick, balls (Ok fine, once or twice), nor any profane words which I'll let your imagination list for you. I'd much rather have schmexy talk as in "Feels so good", "This is wonderful", or anything along the lines of that...


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, this!


You get extra points if you know where that line is from.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't like human porn either....I suppose I could get aroused from it but I would MUCH rather look at yiff any day of the week. I hate dirty talk although I like foulplay/rough-housing although that doesn't really happen all too often.


That's because you're painfully stereotypical and probably a closet zoophile seeing as how you love dog dicks so much.


----------



## torachi (Feb 19, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Well you do have to wade through gallons of gay furry porn to find any straight furry porn.
> 
> It takes a little gay to be able to do that.


 
fchan's /f/ & /s/ don't require a whole lot of wading. Some. But not a lot.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

Human dick > dog dick


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Human dick > dog dick


Dog penises are pretty disgusting.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't like human porn either....I suppose I could get aroused from it but I would MUCH rather look at yiff any day of the week. I hate dirty talk although I like foulplay/rough-housing although that doesn't really happen all too often.



Seconds...mostly...



Rsyk said:


> You get extra points if you know where that line is from.



damn...
no bonus points for me then! <
what's it from anyway?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Human dick > dog dick


IRL, yes. In here, no.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't like human porn either....I suppose I could get aroused from it but I would MUCH rather look at yiff any day of the week. I hate dirty talk although I like foulplay/rough-housing although that doesn't really happen all too often.
> 
> Edit: A lot of the dirty talk is a turn off for me now...If you've ever RPed with me, notice how ive NEVER said cock, ass, dick, balls (Ok fine, once or twice), nor any profane words which I'll let your imagination list for you. I'd much rather have schmexy talk as in "Feels so good", "This is wonderful", or anything along the lines of that...


Lame. :<

And my mate and I can make our own porn.
And I'd rather the real thing over images or fake animated vids made by some lonely 45 year old guy in his basement.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't like human porn either....I suppose I  could get aroused from it but I would MUCH rather look at yiff any day  of the week. I hate dirty talk although I like foulplay/rough-housing  although that doesn't really happen all too often.
> 
> Edit: A lot of the dirty talk is a turn off for me now...If you've ever  RPed with me, notice how ive NEVER said cock, ass, dick, balls (Ok fine,  once or twice), nor any profane words which I'll let your imagination  list for you. I'd much rather have schmexy talk as in "Feels so good",  "This is wonderful", or anything along the lines of that...


I agree. Sadly, I can watch a whole 2 hour porno, and not even get a halfie, and see 1 yiff image and be HAH...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's because you're painfully stereotypical and probably a closet zoophile seeing as how you love dog dicks so much.



I admit I'm stereotypical but I'm NOT a zoophile, when I say I like the dog cock it means I like ANTHROMORPHIC dog cocks.....or fox....or otter.....not horse nor pokefurfags (sorry, I don't like the once idolized pokemon to turn to a sex fetish)



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Human dick > dog dick




IRL yes,      fantasizing, RP, etc. NO


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Lame. :<


I'm not lame, if you wanna find out first hand.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not lame, if you wanna find out first hand.



She called my preferences in yiff > normal porn lame.....Idc, judge me all you want but nothing's going to change >.<


----------



## Seriman (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *I admit I'm stereotypical but I'm NOT a zoophile, when I say I like the dog cock it means I like ANTHROMORPHIC dog cocks.....or fox*....or otter.....not horse nor pokefurfags (sorry, I don't like the once idolized pokemon to turn to a sex fetish)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. AGAIN! *sigh* we're too similar.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> She called my preferences in yiff > normal porn lame.....Idc, judge me all you want but nothing's going to change >.<



does someone need a hug?
corn chips perhaps?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> does someone need a hug?
> corn chips perhaps?


Are you like, obsessed with friggen corn chips?!?!   lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I agree. AGAIN! *sigh* we're too similar.



Heartz <3

How come you don't like otter, they're soooo cute <3

I hate horses though....awkward fugly w*horeses*......


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Are you like, obsessed with friggen corn chips?!?!   lol



maybe...
lol


----------



## Seriman (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Heartz <3
> 
> How come you don't like otter, they're soooo cute <3
> 
> I hate horses though....awkward fugly w*horeses*......


I've actually never seen much otter, so that's why I didn't highlight it... I need to see more before I actually like it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Heartz <3
> 
> How come you don't like otter, they're soooo cute <3
> 
> I hate horses though....awkward fugly w*horeses*......



What's wrong with otters? More like what's wrong with _HUMANS_, you know, the real race of creatures you belong to and are genetically programed to want to have sex with?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What's wrong with otters? More like what's wrong with _HUMANS_, you know, the real race of creatures you belong to and are genetically programed to want to have sex with?


Apparently I like unrealistic sex better than real... I would NEVER screw an animal IRL, but I'm actually not extremely interested in having RL sex. Well, most if the time...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I've actually never seen much otter, so that's why I didn't highlight it... I need to see more before I actually like it.



NSFW!!!!


This one is safe though

Not many otter pics, you might want to use the search function on the FA main page to get better results.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 19, 2010)

>> Good luck with that.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Jesus dude your obsession with sex and porn scares me.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

Iwon'tclinkthelinkIwon'tclickthelinkIwon'tclickthelink


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Iwon'tclinkthelinkIwon'tclickthelinkIwon'tclickthelink


I didn't. He scared me with his other stuff.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

I know. But I'm curious to see it D:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I know. But I'm curious to see it D:


DON'T DO IT! IT'LL STEAL YOUR SANITY!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus dude your obsession with sex and porn scares me.



Sorry, I can't help myself



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Iwon'tclinkthelinkIwon'tclickthelinkIwon'tclickthelink



The second one really isn't bad. He's wearing pants at least and I like em cause he's my second favorite character in DDoS. <333333


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus dude your obsession with sex and porn scares me.





KylieIsACannibal said:


> Iwon'tclinkthelinkIwon'tclickthelinkIwon'tclickthelink



lol


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I know. But I'm curious to see it D:



You're better off not seeing it. I sure am.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Gosh, I can stare in awe at that second pic all day. It's like epic...MURR......




Tommy said:


> You're better off not seeing it. I sure am.



Correctly labeled, NSFW means inappropriate aka PORN! You're at fault for that one....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sorry, I can't help myself
> 
> 
> 
> The second one really isn't bad. He's wearing pants at least and I like em cause he's my second favorite character in DDoS. <333333


You can help it, you just chose to act on your urges and develop an obsession with sex.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 19, 2010)

You talk as if it's unwarranted.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You talk as if it's unwarranted.



Thank you captain obvious.....I speak my mind as long as it's appropriate and ya know, you don't have to read my posts....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Thank you captain obvious.....I speak my mind as long as it's appropriate and ya know, you don't have to read my posts....


If we met up IRL would you have sex with me?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Thank you *captain obvious*.....I speak my mind as long as it's appropriate and ya know, you don't have to read my posts....



lol, not to be mean, but that was a nice pun.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

Alright, cracked my head on my desk while picking something up. I think that's a sign bad shit will go down if I click the link


----------



## Seriman (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If we met up IRL would you have sex with me?


NO. Just flat out no. I may like RP, but I'm not into RL buttsecks at all.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Correctly labeled, NSFW means inappropriate aka PORN! You're at fault for that one....



I didn't click it. I should've worded my post better. >.>


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Alright, cracked my head on my desk while picking something up. I think that's a sign bad shit will go down if I click the link



it's a sign from god!
lol


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Seriman said:


> NO. Just flat out no. I may like RP, but I'm not into RL buttsecks at all.


I'm asking him, not you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If we met up IRL would you have sex with me?



Hell no, first off you're not willing and second off you will NOT be the first gentleman I get intimate with....(btw, nothing personal of course  )



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Alright, cracked my head on my desk while picking something up. I think that's a sign bad shit will go down if I click the link



Honestly though, the first link is intense so don't click it but the second one is perfectly fine. I could show my 6 year old nephew it and I hope you've realized that I have decency when it comes to that....it's not bad I swear.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hell no, first off you're not willing and second off you will NOT be the first gentleman I get intimate with....(btw, nothing personal of course  )
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, the first link is intense so don't click it but the second one is perfectly fine. I could show my 6 year old nephew it and I hope you've realized that I have decency when it comes to that....it's not bad I swear.


I am willing now, like I said I'm now bisexual.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Thank you captain obvious.....I speak my mind as long as it's appropriate and ya know, you don't have to read my posts....


 
I was talking about the opening post.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hell no, first off you're not willing and second off you will NOT be the first gentleman I get intimate with....(btw, nothing personal of course  )
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, the first link is intense so don't click it but the second one is perfectly fine. I could show my 6 year old nephew it and I hope you've realized that I have decency when it comes to that....it's not bad I swear.



1st part: Owch!
2nd part: he's not lying, tho i wouldn't suggest the first one unless you like that kinda thing. (i died a little inside when i saw the first pic)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> it's a sign from god!
> lol


 
God isnt real. Like the easter bunny.


Scotty1700 said:


> Honestly though, the first link is intense so don't click it but the second one is perfectly fine. I could show my 6 year old nephew it and I hope you've realized that I have decency when it comes to that....it's not bad I swear.


 
It has nothing to do with intensity. It's because if involves exposed animal genitalia.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am willing now, like I said I'm now bisexual.



Still no, you're not my type...although we show a few similarities outside of the whole furry thing.....not enough though



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I was talking about the opening post.



Oh Captain my captain, Sorry (50 bonus points to whoever knows what movie this is from, it's a toughy...at least the one I'm thinking of)



Krasl said:


> 1st part: Owch!
> 2nd part: he's not lying, tho i wouldn't suggest the first one unless you like that kinda thing. (i died a little inside when i saw the first pic)



You were warned enough with the tags and you just HAD to get curious and look down...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Still no, you're not my type...although we show a few similarities outside of the whole furry thing.....not enough though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah...
I need a hug now...
that was scary...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah...
> I need a hug now...
> that was scary...



What, forums going down?
There was an announcement about it so I knew it would come eventually.

*Fawkx Hugz* <33


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What, forums going down?
> There was an announcement about it so I knew it would come eventually.
> 
> *Fawkx Hugz* <33



the forum's going down?
when?

Um, i was actually talking about the pic...
but, i'll take the hug!
X3


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2010)

Krasl said:


> the forum's going down?
> when?
> 
> Um, i was actually talking about the pic...
> ...



The forums just came up recently. They were down for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 19, 2010)

I think I'm turning Japanese.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I think I'm turning Japanese.



Congratulations?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I think I'm turning Japanese.



So what?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Congratulations?



Oh, and gay. Japanese and gay.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Oh, and gay. Japanese and gay.



Cool, good job hoping onto the bandwagon.....


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Oh, and gay. Japanese and gay.



And how do you feel about that?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 19, 2010)

Im not sure. I need a cigarette.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm starting to get tired of this. The furries that say that all other furries are bi or gay. It gets really annoying when you meet someone new and when you say you're not gay they say something like "not gay yet :3". Then when I tell them "I don't like penises and have no intention of ever trying anal sex", they keep pushing it and say you will eventually because they've seen it happen before. Apparently every furry has some sort of gay hivemind and will all eventually have butt sex?
> 
> So if you think that way, could you explain why you think this? I don't get it.



It's the mountains of gay furry porn.  At least that's what I think.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> It's the mountains of gay furry porn.  At least that's what I think.



Basically, there are alot of gay or bi furries..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy said:


> The forums just came up recently. They were down for about 20 minutes.


oh, that's what that was?
i thought my internet was just being retarded again...



Sauvignon said:


> Oh, and gay. Japanese and gay.



lol, nice combo!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Basically, there are alot of gay or bi furries..



I'm not one of them. :mrgreen:



Krasl said:


> oh, that's what that was?
> i thought my internet was just being retarded again...



That was my thought at first. I thought the downtime was a good thing for me anyway. xD


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm not one of them. :mrgreen:



Aww, too bad


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That was my thought at first. I thought the downtime was a good thing for me anyway. xD



lol, just more guitar practice for me!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Aww, too bad



I are 

Foxy foxes unite!


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 19, 2010)

lol i get this feeling furries would make awesome orgys XD everyone goes both ways, doms and submissives, collars... you guys need to stop pushing my mind into the gutter!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> lol i get this feeling furries would make awesome orgys XD everyone goes both ways, doms and submissives, collars... you guys need to stop pushing my mind into the gutter!



Not all furries are gay/bi and not all of them like BDSM....keep your mind in the gutter honey, that's what it's for


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not all furries are gay/bi and not all of them like BDSM....


aw, way to crush my dreams there


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not all furries are gay/bi and not all of them like BDSM....keep your mind in the gutter honey, that's what it's for



my (forum)world has just been flipped upside down!
NOOOOO!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> aw, way to crush my dreams there



Hehe, don't worry. Most of use seem to have a position they prefer when it comes to BDSM so I guess you could say a majority of us like it.



Krasl said:


> my (forum)world has just been flipped upside down!
> NOOOOO!



So sad, Hugz!


----------



## TeachingKitten (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, I believe in the Kinsey scale so I don't think anyone is really completely straight...

BUT I think it's because furries as a community tend to be more open about their sexuality, and as a result they attract a surplus chunk of the homosexual community who enjoy having an open environment in which to exist. 

Yes, there are some annoying people in the fandom who will insist, but there are also non-annoying people in the fandom. And people who act like that outside the fandom. One of my gay friends' favorite response to "I'm straight." is "so is spaghetti till you heat it up." lol

Just don't let it get to you. Every fandom is bound to have its flaws. 

...but like I said. Kinsey scale. But that's personal opinion.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> Well, I believe in the Kinsey scale so I don't think anyone is really completely straight...




HAH! I'm Kinsey One and I act like a huge flamer....not sure if it just isn't meant to be or if it's just inaccurate....


----------



## TeachingKitten (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HAH! I'm Kinsey One and I act like a huge flamer....not sure if it just isn't meant to be or if it's just inaccurate....



Well, I don't so much follow his methods, just the idea, ya know? Like, the idea that everyone falls somewhere on a scale and there's no real one side or the other. But I'm not sure if there's an accurate way to find out where you are, I think you just know that for yourself.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> Well, I don't so much follow his methods, just the idea, ya know? Like, the idea that everyone falls somewhere on a scale and there's no real one side or the other. But I'm not sure if there's an accurate way to find out where you are, I think you just know that for yourself.



That's the thing, I don't know for myself....I rarely find time when I truly understand what I truly want. My point of how strange it is is it said I was a kinsey one but I act like a kinsey 6.....strange.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I are
> 
> Foxy foxes unite!


Stop making foxes into whores =[


----------



## TeachingKitten (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Stop making foxes into whores =[



Says the guy who just ended an argument on another thread by offering yiff...
XD


----------



## Bando (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Stop making foxes into whores =[



Wanna yiff? :V


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Stop making foxes into whores =[



Yes, I don't want to be a whore.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Stop making foxes into whores =[



Nein! I am who I am and that's a WHORE!!!! 
WHORE!!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> Says the guy who just ended an argument on another thread by offering yiff...
> XD


Hey.

That was different.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nein! I am who I am and that's a WHORE!!!!
> WHORE!!!


But you act like foxes are whores, which is a scandalous lie.


----------



## TeachingKitten (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey.
> 
> That was different.



Yeeeeaaaah... whatever you say...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> Yeeeeaaaah... whatever you say...


They actually did want to yiff too.

So I lectured them about GEICO insurance and then had a chestburster pop out of me during a BJ.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I are
> 
> Foxy foxes unite!



That's right! ;3


----------



## Bando (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They actually did want to yiff to.
> 
> So I lectured them about GEICO insurance and then had a chestburster pop out of me during a BJ.



Your trolling is getting funnier and funnier. TEACH ME! :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you act like foxes are whores, which is a scandalous lie.



How do I act like all foxes are whore...It's not like I go "Hey HK come do me cause we're foxes and that's what we do!"...no, I more or less act for myself and myself alone...


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yes, I don't want to be a whore.



Then perhaps it's time to change species!?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> How do I act like all foxes are whore...It's not like I go "Hey HK come do me cause we're foxes and that's what we do!"...no, I more or less act for myself and myself alone...


You always make note of the fact that your fursona is a fox. Guilty by association =[



Bando37 said:


> Your trolling is getting funnier and funnier. TEACH ME! :V



My friend it is a learned talent, the best advice I can give you is to be ready for anything, have a plan ahead of time, and go out there and get some experience.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Then perhaps it's time to change species!?



Fine, I guess I HAVE to be one.


----------



## TeachingKitten (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They actually did want to yiff too.
> 
> So I lectured them about GEICO insurance and then had a chestburster pop out of me during a BJ.



Ugh, trolls...

Even when my own mate goes trolling I'm not a fan. 

Well, ok... it's funny sometimes. But I think it gets to be overdone. 

And besides, I've never understood people who would want to troll their own fandom. We should be sticking together, not trying to see who can aggravate each other the most till somebody blows their top. 

Anyways...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> Ugh, trolls...
> 
> Even when my own mate goes trolling I'm not a fan.
> 
> ...


Because it's funny and I like to annoy people who have cybersex.


----------



## TeachingKitten (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because it's funny and I like to annoy people who have cybersex.



Well not everyone finds it funny, just an fyi. 

And also, what's wrong with cybersex? It has its useful applications...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> Well not everyone finds it funny, just an fyi.
> 
> And also, what's wrong with cybersex? It has its useful applications...


It's funny to me, which is all that really matters.

And it's pretty pathetic, that's what's wrong.


----------



## TeachingKitten (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's funny to me, which is all that really matters.
> 
> And it's pretty pathetic, that's what's wrong.



I'll tell that to my mate next time he's working a tour or visiting the in-laws 19 hours away and we can't be together physically.  

...and this thread is so off topic. XD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> I'll tell that to my mate next time he's working a tour or visiting the in-laws 19 hours away and we can't be together physically.
> 
> ...and this thread is so off topic. XD


There is more to a relationship than sex, and if you can't wait until you see each other again than that's kinda sad.


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There is more to a relationship than sex, and if you can't wait until you see each other again than that's kinda sad.


 

I feel ya HK...wana yiff? :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> I feel ya HK...wana yiff? :V


PM me.


----------



## Bando (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> I feel ya HK...wana yiff? :V



Oi! Stepping into my territory here bro. He's mine :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm actually straight, fur realz.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I'm actually straight, fur realz.


Go to hell for using a furry pun there >=[

(also I'm straight too)


----------



## torachi (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh Captain my captain, Sorry (50 bonus points to whoever knows what movie this is from, it's a toughy...at least the one I'm thinking of)


 
It was originally in Dead Poets Society. Don't want the points, tho, just wondering why that's a toughy other than that scene has been lampooned countless times in other movies & shows.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There is more to a relationship than sex, and if you can't wait until you see each other again than that's kinda sad.



Which is why I would love to be more on my animal side than being human. Humans normally go at it for personal gain while anthromorphic animals are always depicted with care and compassion whilst they're going to town which is so heart-lifting to me. THIS is the whole reason I'm so addicted to porn, cause it's sexually satisfying AND it's oh-so lovable.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Which is why I would love to be more on my animal side than being human. Humans normally go at it for personal gain while anthromorphic animals are always depicted with care and compassion whilst they're going to town which is so heart-lifting to me. THIS is the whole reason I'm so addicted to porn, cause it's sexually satisfying AND it's oh-so lovable.


Really? Most furry porn I've seen was not all cute and lovey-dovey, it was just raw porn.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

torachi said:


> It was originally in Dead Poets Society. Don't want the points, tho, just wondering why that's a toughy other than that scene has been lampooned countless times in other movies & shows.



Yup, didn't think there'd be too many people who watched DPS. I also put in the fact that it was potentially hard to find the ORIGINAL scene rather than from other shows.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Really? Most furry porn I've seen was not all cute and lovey-dovey, it was just raw porn.



Well you seem to be looking at the wrong stuff. I would show examples but I'm aware that you wouldn't even give a second thought at looking at them....


----------



## Aleu (Feb 19, 2010)

I know I won't become gay. Girls are unattractive to me. Men are more fun to play with =3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well you seem to be looking at the wrong stuff. I would show examples but I'm aware that you wouldn't even give a second thought at looking at them....


No I would not because you'd just link giant fucking knotted dog cocks, which does the exact opposite of turning me on.



AleutheWolf said:


> I know I won't become gay. Girls are unattractive to me. Men are more fun to play with =3



Oh... why hello there...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Really? Most furry porn I've seen was not all cute and lovey-dovey, it was just raw porn.





Heckler & Koch said:


> No I would not because you'd just link giant fucking knotted dog cocks, which does the exact opposite of turning me on.



Now that's a lie, I'm only into that when the little things aren't enough. There are plenty of "cute" yiff that I like.


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I know I won't become gay. Girls are unattractive to me. Men are more fun to play with =3


 
As HK said...Hello there.~


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> As HK said...Hello there.~


You're not even of age, get out of here >=[


----------



## torachi (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yup, didn't think there'd be too many people who watched DPS. I also put in the fact that it was potentially hard to find the ORIGINAL scene rather than from other shows.


 
Huh. What good is a parody if they don't get the joke? Kids these days.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 19, 2010)

same there usally blunt, blatant, and raw


----------



## Bando (Feb 19, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> same there usally blunt, blatant, and raw



Hence the point of yiff art, to see some pronz.


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're not even of age, get out of here >=[


 
Nobody asked you. >=C


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

H&K's trollin' is probably the only reason I haven't made various threats to people's well being in this thread yet.


----------



## Bando (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> Nobody asked you. >=C



Shall we start our own underage yiff party? I have the hot tub filled with jello all ready :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> H&K's trollin' is probably the only reason I haven't made various threats to people's well being in this thread yet.


Why thank you <3



leon said:


> Nobody asked you. >=C



You can't legally have sex with her! I can >=[


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Hence the point of yiff art, to see some pronz.



didnt say it was bad


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Hence the point of yiff art, to see some pronz.



Not necessarily....Look here and fear not, there's nothing shown "down there"

http://scottyspicturesite.shutterfly.com/267
Do NOT look at the other pics, your eyes will spontaneously combust....
If it asks for a password, it's "furries" (no quotes)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

^Please don't defile the gellatin. Think of the children. and the ground up animal bones :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not necessarily....Look here and fear not, there's nothing shown "down there"
> 
> http://scottyspicturesite.shutterfly.com/267
> Do NOT look at the other pics, your eyes will spontaneously combust....
> If it asks for a password, it's "furries" (no quotes)


AWWW WHAT THE FUCK!?!?

How can you say you like romantic, passionate sex when you have like a 20 person orgy on there?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not necessarily....Look here and fear not, there's nothing shown "down there"
> 
> http://scottyspicturesite.shutterfly.com/267
> Do NOT look at the other pics, your eyes will spontaneously combust....
> If it asks for a password, it's "furries" (no quotes)


 
OH DEAR GOD. -forgot your warning and went to the album- ;-; -goes to look up human porn to bleach my brain-


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> OH DEAR GOD. -forgot your warning and went to the album- ;-; -goes to look up human porn to bleach my brain-


I looked past the warning too..

Hold me... I'm afraid =[


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I'm actually straight, fur realz.



Then why did you say you were gay? And (turning) Japanese?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ^Please don't defile the gellatin. Think of the children. and the ground up animal bones :3



Hmm? Just click on the link and for heavens sake NO there are no cocks present!



Heckler & Koch said:


> AWWW WHAT THE FUCK!?!?
> 
> How can you say you like romantic, passionate sex when you have like a 20 person orgy on there?



Huh? Gotta go investigate as I don't remember that one...


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Fine, I guess I HAVE to be one.



And you say that like it's a bad thing!


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why thank you <3
> 
> 
> 
> You can't legally have sex with her! I can >=[


 
Who says legally matters to her?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I looked past the warning too..
> 
> Hold me... I'm afraid =[


 
 -hug- -patpat- I'll be okay. Just go look up some nice tit pics and you'll forget.



Melkor said:


> Then why did you say you were gay? And (turning) Japanese?


 
I like that song :3 and you DO get what he was saying right?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> Who says legally matters to her?


Well I assume she doesn't want to get arrested and labeled as a sex offender when she can just do me.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> -hug- -patpat- I'll be okay. Just go look up some nice tit pics and you'll forget.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that song :3 and you DO get what he was saying right?



Funny 80's songs and tits are always enough to make me forget 20 person gay furry orgies =]


----------



## TeachingKitten (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There is more to a relationship than sex, and if you can't wait until you see each other again than that's kinda sad.



Well of course we can wait. I mean, we've had to go months at a time before, but sometimes it's just nice when we really start to miss each other. 


*sigh* I luffles my mate...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> Well of course we can wait. I mean, we've had to go months at a time before, but sometimes it's just nice when we really start to miss each other.
> 
> 
> *sigh* I luffles my mate...


I'm sorry but fake internet sex is pretty sad = /


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I assume she doesn't want to get arrested and labeled as a sex offender when she can just do me.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny 80's songs and tits are always enough to make me forget 20 person gay furry orgies =]


 
What happens in vegas stays in vegas.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2010)

Melkor said:


> And you say that like it's a bad thing!



Well, now that I think about it, I guess it's not too bad of a thing. What do I have to do though? o.o


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sheesh you guys are helpless. How is that art at all bad....I told you not to browse the other pics so that's your own fault >.<

Edit: OOOOH, THaT 20 group orgy...I have no desire for horses, I only added that for someone else to get the kicks off of it as I hate horses...You would too if you saw one on a farm..they fking shit everywhere...


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 19, 2010)

Half of the furs I know on xbox live are either bi or gay.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Well, now that I think about it, I guess it's not too bad of a thing. What do I have to do though? o.o



Uhh idk, i'm new. Ask another fox!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> What happens in vegas stays in vegas.


But we're not in Vegas!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sheesh you guys are helpless. How is that art at all bad....I told you not to browse the other pics so that's your own fault >.<


Because it's all disgusting furry orgies and giant dog cocks.


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But we're not in Vegas!


 
We could go though..



Scotty1700 said:


> Sheesh you guys are helpless. How is that art at all bad....I told you not to browse the other pics so that's your own fault >.<
> 
> ...


 
I didn't think it was to bad, a little to much dog cawk for my liking though.


----------



## TeachingKitten (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sorry but fake internet sex is pretty sad = /



...something tells me we have different definitions of cybering...


But this argument is boring me now, so back to the main topic of gay furs and whore-ish foxes.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because it's all disgusting furry orgies and giant dog cocks.



Are you furry at all?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Are you furry at all?


I'm sorry but not all furries get off to giant dog dicks?



TeachingKitten said:


> ...something tells me we have different definitions of cybering...
> 
> 
> But this argument is boring me now, so back to the main topic of gay furs and whore-ish foxes.



I'm not a whore =[


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 19, 2010)

as if we couldnt spiral any farther down...


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> ...something tells me we have different definitions of cybering...
> 
> 
> But this argument is boring me now, so back to the main topic of gay furs and whore-ish foxes.


 

What is your definition of cybering?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sorry but not all furries get off to giant dog dicks? =[


Then what do you " get off" to? Strange question I know, if you are furry you should have a fur fetish of some kind?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Then what do you " get off" to? Strange question I know, if you are furry you should have a fur fetish of some kind?


Not all furries get off to furry porn. I look at it on occasion but I like actual, human girls more.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

I feel better. Bettie Page cures all.

On another note, is there a way of password protecting folders on your computer?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not all furries get off to furry porn. I look at it on occasion but I like actual, human girls more.



I.... Don't understand?


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Then what do you " get off" to? Strange question I know, if you are furry you should have a fur fetish of some kind?


 
Furry isn't about having a fetish with animals.


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 19, 2010)

oh the cycling spiral, we get lower in lower,


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I.... Don't understand?


I don't see what isn't understandable?


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't see what isn't understandable?


 

My thoughts exactly..


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

My 11-year-old sister walked it, saw H&K's sig and said "really kylie? dog porn? I knew you liked boobs but jeez..."


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My 11-year-old sister walked it, saw H&K's sig and said "really kylie? dog porn? I knew you liked boobs but jeez..."


AWESOME! :V


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My 11-year-old sister walked it, saw H&K's sig and said "really kylie? dog porn? I knew you liked boobs but jeez..."



LOL.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> Furry isn't about having a fetish with animals.



It's is, but definetly not ALL about it... A good portion I would say?


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Melkor said:


> It's is, but definetly not ALL about it... A good portion I would say?


 

No it isn't, it being a large portion is a stereotype.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My 11-year-old sister walked it, saw H&K's sig and said "really kylie? dog porn? I knew you liked boobs but jeez..."



lol, that deserves a high five.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> AWESOME! :V


 
;-;


Tommy said:


> LOL.


 
Not funny D:


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ;-;
> 
> 
> Not funny D:


 

I'm sorry..do you need your ho right now?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Melkor said:


> It's is, but definetly not ALL about it... A good portion I would say?


Well a good portion of me being a furry has nothing to do with sex, so no.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 19, 2010)

me: dude, I SWEAR I wasn't lookin at dog porn.
her: fine.....I believe you I suppose
me: swear?
her: yeah....what the hell IS dog porn? I mean.....they're already nude....


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> me: dude, I SWEAR I wasn't lookin at dog porn.
> her: fine.....I believe you I suppose
> me: swear?
> her: yeah....what the hell IS dog porn? I mean.....they're already nude....


 
I lol'd.

And can i sig that?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> me: dude, I SWEAR I wasn't lookin at dog porn.
> her: fine.....I believe you I suppose
> me: swear?
> her: yeah....what the hell IS dog porn? I mean.....they're already nude....



ROFL.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 20, 2010)

ITT:  OP is worried he might catch the gay


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Ricky said:


> ITT:  OP is worried he might catch the gay


No, just annoyed that people insist I will catch the gay.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> And can i sig that?


 Go ahead.


Tommy said:


> ROFL.


 Indeed :3


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not all furries get off to furry porn. I look at it on occasion but I like actual, human girls more.



Exact same thing here.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> Exact same thing here.



Understandable, I never meant otherwise before HK but everyone has their own preferences and mine are a bit...different than yours.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Understandable, I never meant otherwise before HK but everyone has their own preferences and mine are a bit...different than yours.


Different? Jesus Christ you're into some messed up shit dude.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Different? Jesus Christ you're into some messed up shit dude.



For you, I hate your stuff just as much as you hate mine....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Understandable, I never meant otherwise before HK but everyone has their own preferences and mine are a bit...different than yours.



one word: unique. :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> For you, I hate your stuff just as much as you hate mine....


I think hating the stuff you're supposed to be attracted to thanks to your genetics is pretty different, especially to the extremes you take it.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think hating the stuff you're supposed to be attracted to thanks to your genetics is pretty different, especially to the extremes you take it.


 
Pretty much. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think hating the stuff you're supposed to be attracted to thanks to your genetics is pretty different, especially to the extremes you take it.



I don't take it that extreme...Honestly I think you're overreacting when you say "extremes"....Genetics aren't foulproof, look at all the homosexuals for instance. Besides, there was a study that was done in Britain that showed that like 80% of males got aroused to various sexual references...it's nearly a proven fact that guys can get off to just about anything...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't take it that extreme...Honestly I think you're overreacting when you say "extremes"....Genetics aren't foulproof, look at all the homosexuals for instance. Besides, there was a study that was done in Britain that showed that like 80% of males got aroused to various sexual references...it's nearly a proven fact that guys can get off to just about anything...



True, there are some pretty damn strange fetishes out there.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't take it that extreme...Honestly I think you're overreacting when you say "extremes"....Genetics aren't foulproof, look at all the homosexuals for instance. Besides, there was a study that was done in Britain that showed that like 80% of males got aroused to various sexual references...it's nearly a proven fact that guys can get off to just about anything...



they have some weird studies in britain then...
p.s. hate to say, but it can be true
(not that i have any WEIRD fetishes)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Tommy said:


> True, there are some pretty damn strange fetishes out there.



And looking at yiff isn't one of them.....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't take it that extreme...Honestly I think you're overreacting when you say "extremes"....Genetics aren't foulproof, look at all the homosexuals for instance. Besides, there was a study that was done in Britain that showed that like 80% of males got aroused to various sexual references...it's nearly a proven fact that guys can get off to just about anything...


The point of sex is to reproduce. Plain and simple. It's not for pleasure. We get pleasure from sex because it's pretty much our body's way of saying "good job! you win!" obviously you must have sex with humans for babby to from, which is why we are attracted to our own species.

Homosexuality in my opinion is still understandable and completely normal as you're still gettin' it on with humans.

Now here is where things start going off. You are not attracted to humans. That's pretty ass backwards. Sure, it's fun to fantasize about something different; sexual fantasies are perfectly normal. But the difference for you it seems, correct me if I'm wrong, is that you are no longer attracted to humans. You can only get off to anthros or actual animals (you talked about liking bestiality before) This is not normal at all, and in fact is the exact opposite of what you should be doing.

But what the hell do I know? I'm not a damn psychologist, though the field greatly interests me...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You can't legally have sex with her! I can >=[



YOU TWO! FIGHT TO THE DEATH! :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

If you're jackin' it to beastiality there's something wrong. I don't care if you like human porn too. If you're aroused by a human fucking a poor animal you should get some help.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> YOU TWO! FIGHT TO THE DEATH! :V


Obviously I'd win since I'm older and have guns...

Now honey... let's get to it


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Now wait a sec, I never said I wasn't interested in humans. I only said I prefered yiff, doesn't mean anything about liking males or females...Why do I consider myself BI exactly, bcause I like gay porn but act straight...NOPE. I'm attracted to women just as much as you are but I'm also a bit interested in finding a furry male...Anthromorphic animals is only half of the fandom for me, finding someone special is the other half.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Now wait a sec, I never said I wasn't interested in humans. I only said I prefered yiff, doesn't mean anything about liking males or females...Why do I consider myself BI exactly, bcause I like gay porn but act straight...NOPE. I'm attracted to women just as much as you are but I'm also a bit interested in finding a furry male...Anthromorphic animals is only half of the fandom for me, finding someone special is the other half.


I don't get it then, you tell me how different we are because what we are attracted to, and then say that you are attracted to the same stuff? 

And wait, the point of the fandom for you is to find a gaysmeckz partner?! O_O

You confuse me....


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Obviously I'd win since I'm older and have guns...
> 
> Now honey... let's get to it



swords are better XP

sorry, celibate til marriage.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Obviously I'd win since I'm older and have guns...
> 
> Now honey... let's get to it


 
There are no guns in thunderdome!!!!

Two man enter one man leave!!!!!!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Alright..... Who wants a slice of cake?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> There are no guns in thunderdome!!!!
> 
> Two man enter one man leave!!!!!!



Well then... LET THE BATTLE, BEGIN!

*star trek music where kirk and spock fight*



AleutheWolf said:


> swords are better XP
> 
> sorry, celibate til marriage.



=[


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well then... LET THE BATTLE, BEGIN!
> 
> *star trek music where kirk and spock fight*



Ooh, a battle. *sits and eats popcorn*


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> =[


I know, it makes me sad too. v.v


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I know, it makes me sad too. v.v


Is it for like, religious reasons or something?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is it for like, religious reasons or something?



partially. I don't care one way or the other but my mate does. Of ALL the men in the world I had to get the one that waits.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> partially. I don't care one way or the other but my mate does. Of ALL the men in the world I had to get the one that waits.



That sucks. I don't really like extremely religious people, assuming your mate is one.
*dozes off*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't get it then, you tell me how different we are because what we are attracted to, and then say that you are attracted to the same stuff?
> 
> And wait, the point of the fandom for you is to find a gaysmeckz partner?! O_O
> 
> You confuse me....



You're a hobbiest, I'm a lifestylist...There's a big difference. You look at being a furry the same as video games but I look at it as a significant factor in my life. I'm easily influenced and well...the FAF HAS indeed changed who I am as I've never considered bisexuality/homosexuality EVER in my life until now. I now see that just about everyone whom isn't straight on the FAF is happy with themselves (for the most part) and now it seems like I'm rambling on, I'm confused again >.<


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> partially. I don't care one way or the other but my mate does. Of ALL the men in the world I had to get the one that waits.


understandable I guess, good for you and him to be able to have the willpower to do something like that. 

Personally I wouldn't make some kinda promise to myself like that, but if my girlfriend wanted to wait, I wouldn't push her to put out or anything.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That sucks. I don't really like extremely religious people, assuming your mate is one.
> *dozes off*



he's not extremely religious but gets upset when I use GD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're a hobbiest, I'm a lifestylist...There's a big difference. You look at being a furry the same as video games but I look at it as a significant factor in my life. I'm easily influenced and well...the FAF HAS indeed changed who I am as I've never considered bisexuality/homosexuality EVER in my life until now. I now see that just about everyone whom isn't straight on the FAF is happy with themselves (for the most part) and now it seems like I'm rambling on, I'm confused again >.<


I'm happy with myself and I'm straight =[


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, furries are batshit insane as significant others. At least I'll straightup admit I'm a wackjob. Sometimes you don't find out until it's too late that you're with a basket case


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, furries are batshit insane as significant others. At least I'll straightup admit I'm a wackjob. Sometimes you don't find out until it's too late that you're with a basket case



what about significant others that are both furries?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> what about significant others that are both furries?


 
We failed in less than a week. But she was also a relationship-hopper. Never been with a male furry. The females are crazy though.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm happy with myself and I'm straight =[



I never said likewise....I'm saying everyone who isn't straight (aka anyone who is gay/bi/etc.) is happy with their decision so why can't I?

Edit: Kylie, it seems that the women YOU are attracted to that are furries are crazy. Us guys are all rougly the same, only varying by a few degrees (unless you're like HK who throws everything outta whack).


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> understandable I guess, good for you and him to be able to have the willpower to do something like that.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't make some kinda promise to myself like that, but if my girlfriend wanted to wait, I wouldn't push her to put out or anything.


 
This.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 20, 2010)

all furries are gay.

period.

there's just ones that lie.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> all furries are gay.
> 
> period.
> 
> there's just ones that lie.



Lol that got me crackin' up.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> all furries are gay.
> 
> period.
> 
> there's just ones that lie.


But I'm not gay =[


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol that got me crackin' up.



you know the bi ones are just really gay..
but currently bi is /in/ style.

like a bad pair of jeans.
dickies.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you know the bi ones are just really gay..
> but currently bi is /in/ style.
> 
> like a bad pair of jeans.
> dickies.



HEY... DICKIES ARE THE SHIT.



Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm not gay =[



LIAR, LIAR DICK ON FIRE.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm not gay =[



You must be one of the liars.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> We failed in less than a week. But she was also a relationship-hopper. Never been with a male furry. The females are crazy though.



i'm not crazy...

....ok yeah I am v.v


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> You must be one of the liars.


Nope, I am not gay or bi.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> You must be one of the liars.



this is true.
I can see right through him.


and ...

you're right dickies are shit.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope, I am not gay or bi.



then you must be androgynous or pandrogynous or a tranny.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this is true.
> I can see right through him.
> 
> 
> ...


_YOU DON'T KNOW ME! _D=


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _YOU DON'T KNOW ME! _D=



you know that one kid that seems to follow you everywhere? that you always happen to bump into at strange places?

well...

I hired him.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you know that one kid that seems to follow you everywhere? that you always happen to bump into at strange places?
> 
> well...
> 
> I hired him.



_OH...

MY....

GOD....

_What do you know... WHAT DO YOU KNOW!?!?


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you know that one kid that seems to follow you everywhere? that you always happen to bump into at strange places?
> 
> well...
> 
> I hired him.


 
Yay Zrcalo is back! now we can have our amazing threeway yiff session. :3c


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _OH...
> 
> MY....
> 
> ...




I KNOW WELL ENOUGH

but still

I WANT TO KNOW MORE

in fact....
I may just keep them there...
for a VERY long time...

I WANT TO KNOW ALL


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Yay Zrcalo is back! now we can have our amazing threeway yiff session. :3c



sorry. I've been busy yiffing my mate...
that and lighting things on fire and getting tattoos.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Yay Zrcalo is back! now we can have our amazing threeway yiff session. :3c



3-way male yiffing? mmmmmmm -drools-


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I KNOW WELL ENOUGH
> 
> but still
> 
> ...



You can't have the truth...

YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> 3-way male yiffing? mmmmmmm -drools-



hey..



wanna yiff?!


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sorry. I've been busy yiffing my mate...
> that and lighting things on fire and getting tattoos.


 
Sounds like my time sept for the yiffing, but I bet you'll change that. <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Sounds like my time sept for the yiffing, but I bet you'll change that. <3



>:/ actually the internet cuts out for me in 4 minutes.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hey..
> 
> 
> 
> wanna yiff?!



Heckler saw me first and I turned him down. You ain't got no chance bud :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sorry. I've been busy yiffing my mate...
> that and lighting things on fire and getting tattoos.



Love, fire, and tattoos....good combo


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Love, fire, and tattoos....good combo



ca-ca-combo breaker!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Heckler saw me first and I turned him down. You ain't got no chance bud :V



sounds like.....

you need a little....

persuasion.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

This forum confuses me so much....

I need to go to the range, been too damn long.

And I need to get out more.


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This forum confuses me so much....
> 
> I need to go to the range, been too damn long.
> 
> And I need to get out more.



That's for sure, you reached elder god already! Go outside and so some kinda productive shit.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sounds like.....
> 
> you need a little....
> 
> persuasion.



I am a very hard headed individual.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

I used to have a real life. Before wednesday. now I have to sit home this weekend


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I am a very hard headed individual.


So am I!

*highfive*


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I am a very hard headed individual.



7.62mm rounds from mr AK over here will soften you up c:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I used to have a real life. Before wednesday. now I have to sit home this weekend


I'd get out more if there was more to do than ride my ATV in circles in my grandparent's backyard since my town sucks bigger dog cocks than scotty does.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So am I!
> 
> *highfive*



was that my fault? I'm sorry, I have that effect on men. xD


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd get out more if there was more to do than ride my ATV in circles in my grandparent's backyard since my town sucks bigger dog cocks than scotty does.


 There's nothing to do here either. We sit in a ditch and chain smoke and drink and other stuff.


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd get out more if there was more to do than ride my ATV in circles in my grandparent's backyard since my town sucks bigger dog cocks than scotty does.



You make me lol.

Also, wooo bumper cars!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd get out more if there was more to do than ride my ATV in circles in my grandparent's backyard since my town sucks bigger dog cocks than scotty does.



Now THAT's saying something :mrgreen:


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sounds like.....
> 
> you need a little....
> 
> persuasion.


 
Don't even try to resist Zrcalo.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> There's nothing to do here either. We sit in a ditch and chain smoke and drink and other stuff.


We have a ditch here too. Drunk teenagers like using it to catapult themselves into the side of my house or into the wooden bus stop in my front yard.



AleutheWolf said:


> was that my fault? I'm sorry, I have that effect on men. xD


Nope, not your fault.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 20, 2010)

why do people assume all male figure skaters are gay?

Because most are meow


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Don't even try to resist Zrcalo.



why? >.>



Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope, not your fault.



I dunno whether to feel relieved or....not


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We have a ditch here too. Drunk teenagers like using it to catapult themselves into the side of my house or into the wooden bus stop in my front yard.


 
Please record that. And send it to me. I wanna lol.


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

footfoe said:


> why do people assume all male figure skaters are gay?
> 
> Because most are meow



Thank you captian obvious.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Please record that. And send it to me. I wanna lol.


First one happened when I was like 10 and nearly killed me.

Second one happened a few weeks ago and now there is a pile of broken wood in my front yard.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> why? >.>
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno whether to feel relieved or....not


 
Becuase it is futile, she will have you if she wants.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Thank you captian obvious.


I saw the symbol and i came running


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Becuase it is futile, she will have you if she wants.



she? Oh well that's even more of a good resistance for me XP


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Thank you captian obvious.



I look at you name and think.. Brawndo, it's got what plants crave! And it's got electrolytes!


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> she? Oh well that's even more of a good resistance for me XP


 
You need...

more..


Persuasion......


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Well. I'm bored now.


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I look at you name and think.. Brawndo, it's got what plants crave! And it's got electrolytes!



Rather random thought.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well. I'm bored now.



I'm tired.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Rather random thought.



A little bit, but I've had ideocracy on my mind for awhile...( I'm hoping you know that was a reference to the movie)


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm tired.


 
Psssst HK! Psst, I think shes hinting at something. :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> A little bit, but I've had ideocracy on my mind for awhile...( I'm hoping you know that was a reference to the movie)



This is a movie I do not know of then.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Psssst HK! Psst, I think shes hinting at something. :V



yes, i'm gonna kidnap him then proceed with uber cuddles of doom.


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well. I'm bored now.



It's a bad sign when you're constantly refreshing the den for new posts like me :/


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> yes, i'm gonna kidnap him then proceed with uber cuddles of doom.


Sounds fine to me, I was heading to bed soon too anyways...


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This is a movie I do not know of then.



Lol ok then, that sucks... It's called ideocracy and it's pretty funny. Sorry X)


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> yes, i'm gonna kidnap him then proceed with uber cuddles of doom.


 
*sniffle* I wan't uber cuddles of doom too. =<


----------



## footfoe (Feb 20, 2010)

It's an Amish paradise.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds fine to me, I was heading to bed soon too anyways...



muhahaha ..._excellent_

>:3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> muhahaha ..._excellent_
> 
> >:3


  <3


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2010)

Anybody gay, yet?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Anybody gay, yet?


nope, still as straight as a bendy straw


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Anybody gay, yet?



O yes


----------



## Fehne (Feb 20, 2010)

So on topic to the original question: I think it's because the overwhelming majority or furries ARE gay.  Male and gay to be even more specific.  I think a lot of the females do it for attention, and some of the males do it for that, and because there are few attractive girls.  Guys are more likely to go 'I need a hole!' in my opinion, and when there aren't any girls, what's the next best thing? Your hand, or another dude's butt.


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Anybody gay, yet?



Nope.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Fehne said:


> So on topic to the original question: I think it's because the overwhelming majority or furries ARE gay.  Male and gay to be even more specific.  I think a lot of the females do it for attention, and some of the males do it for that, and because there are few attractive girls.  Guys are more likely to go 'I need a hole!' in my opinion, and when there aren't any girls, what's the next best thing? Your hand, or another dude's butt.


My hand is perfectly fine, and I'll need it for awhile knowing my luck.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

-whine- H&K is ~myyyy~ toy.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -whine- H&K is ~myyyy~ toy.


 
And I'm your ho, so how much longer do I gotta be workin the corner tonight?


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

Fehne said:


> So on topic to the original question: I think it's because the overwhelming majority or furries ARE gay.  Male and gay to be even more specific.  I think a lot of the females do it for attention, and some of the males do it for that, and because there are few attractive girls.  Guys are more likely to go 'I need a hole!' in my opinion, and when there aren't any girls, what's the next best thing? Your hand, or another dude's butt.



It's about 1/3 gay, 1/3 straingt and 1/3 bi, so it's pretty even.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Fehne said:


> 'I need a hole!'


   Lol that's a theory


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Fehne said:


> So on topic to the original question: I think it's because the overwhelming majority or furries ARE gay.  Male and gay to be even more specific.  I think a lot of the females do it for attention, and some of the males do it for that, and because there are few attractive girls.  Guys are more likely to go 'I need a hole!' in my opinion, and when there aren't any girls, what's the next best thing? Your hand, or another dude's butt.



Hey hey hey, I was thinking about dicks and chicks before I got into this bitch and i'm pretty sure i'll do the same after i'm gone... in about 5 years give or take once I become noteworthy.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I'm done for the night. If only I actually could do the whole cuddle thing =[


----------



## Fehne (Feb 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> It's about 1/3 gay, 1/3 straingt and 1/3 bi, so it's pretty even.




I dunno about that. :/  I've met SO many gay furries, and most of what I see at cons are gay guys running around.  I'd say 60% gay, 30% bi, and 10% straight.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm going to go cuddle with my hand to keep from being gay.


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

Fehne said:


> I dunno about that. :/  I've met SO many gay furries, and most of what I see at cons are gay guys running around.  I'd say 60% gay, 30% bi, and 10% straight.



Look at the sticky, last time I checked my numbers were correct. Anyways, straight peoples tend to be a little less vocal about their sexuality.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> And I'm your ho, so how much longer do I gotta be workin the corner tonight?


 Bitch, you'll work til 6am, 'fore the first people go to work.


Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm done for the night. If only I actually could do the whole cuddle thing =[


 Cuddle = magic


----------



## Fehne (Feb 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Look at the sticky, last time I checked my numbers were correct. Anyways, straight peoples tend to be a little less vocal about their sexuality.



That's true, about them being less likely to voice it, but I've just met so few straight furs it's kinda ridiculous.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Bitch, you'll work til 6am, 'fore the first people go to work.
> 
> Cuddle = magic


 
Yes master right away master!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Im soo tired


----------



## Telnac (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm starting to get tired of this. The furries that say that all other furries are bi or gay. It gets really annoying when you meet someone new and when you say you're not gay they say something like "not gay yet :3". Then when I tell them "I don't like penises and have no intention of ever trying anal sex", they keep pushing it and say you will eventually because they've seen it happen before. Apparently every furry has some sort of gay hivemind and will all eventually have butt sex?
> 
> So if you think that way, could you explain why you think this? I don't get it.


I'm hetereo and I'm trying to avoid the buttseks, but DAMMIT, how come so many dragons have to be so cute, but so male. Why must you taunt me so?!  Give me a female dragon to have my way with, I beg thee!:twisted:


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I'm hetereo and I'm trying to avoid the buttseks, but DAMMIT, how come so many dragons have to be so cute, but so male. Why must you taunt me so?! Give me a female dragon to have my way with, I beg thee!:twisted:


 
Cynder?


----------



## TeachingKitten (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> swords are better XP
> 
> sorry, celibate til marriage.




I always giggle just a little when I read that, because my mate and I both believe there's no such thing as pre-marital sex. As in, you stick it in you're married and that's all that matters. The ceremony is just a public declaration. I don't think a piece of paper is really and truly what defines being married to someone. 

*shrug* But that's our opinion and how we choose to interpret things. We get that most other people don't share that view.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 20, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I'm hetereo and I'm trying to avoid the buttseks, but DAMMIT, how come so many dragons have to be so cute, but so male. Why must you taunt me so?! Give me a female dragon to have my way with, I beg thee!:twisted:


 
Whoa! what?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I'm hetereo and I'm trying to avoid the buttseks, but DAMMIT, how come so many dragons have to be so cute, but so male. Why must you taunt me so?!  Give me a female dragon to have my way with, I beg thee!:twisted:


this isnt Yiffsta- I mean Sofurry


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> this isnt Yiffsta- I mean Sofurry


 

Didn't you say that to me yesterday? :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Didn't you say that to me yesterday? :V


I say it every 3 hours unless I'm at work


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I say it every 3 hours unless I'm at work


 

Then i'm glad. :3c


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Cynder?



dont ask, but i have a folder on my computer called cynder with over 100 images.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I used to have a real life. Before wednesday. now I have to sit home this weekend



lol, i know how that feels...



Scotty1700 said:


> Now THAT's saying something :mrgreen:



lol, sure is.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 20, 2010)

Avoiding society, stating hardly the idiotic furry pride, liking penises of animals while hating penises of humans, hating humans, thinking they are not human, thinking they are animals, thinking they are souls, thinking they are souls of animals, thinking that every one of them should act like an animal, buy a cum fursuit and dry hump in it, use weird furry words that make no sense but awkwardness and retardness, say things like "huggle" and "snuggle" to people they don't even know, pretending to be the other gender while being fat and bald, calling every person that dislikes in a bit the furry fandom "hater" "troll", having to wear accessories, stating all over again that they are animals, having a fursona, stating that they are a fursona, making a fursona that doesn't make sense, state their fursonas as creatures that doesn't exist, think fetishy about things that can't happen, get addicted to gay furry porn even though they are not gay, believing that furry has to be gay, believing that gays love furries, failing with the other gender, having small penis, dreaming about becoming their fursona, try hard even they don't have any interest in bioengeenering, getting interest in animals suddenly, getting interest in biology suddenly, drawing animal heads, asking money for the animal heads, giving money for the animal heads, getting an animal brain and overusing ":3".

These anti society statements are the reason why furries don't communicate with non - furries and fail to get involved with society. Well, that's practically wrong because I am not a furry.
Learn something from that.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 20, 2010)

Personally, I think the fandom just helps many to see what they actually are. I mean, it makes sense that cute anthropomorphic animals would attract someone of that mindset and there are many who are in the closet to themselves (I know I was). That's not to say that those who are straight can't enjoy it all. It's just a large majority thing that makes it seem like the fandom turns people gay.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Avoiding society, stating hardly the idiotic furry pride, liking penises of animals while hating penises of humans, hating humans, thinking they are not human, thinking they are animals, thinking they are souls, thinking they are souls of animals, thinking that every one of them should act like an animal, buy a cum fursuit and dry hump in it, use weird furry words that make no sense but awkwardness and retardness, say things like "huggle" and "snuggle" to people they don't even know, pretending to be the other gender while being fat and bald, calling every person that dislikes in a bit the furry fandom "hater" "troll", having to wear accessories, stating all over again that they are animals, having a fursona, stating that they are a fursona, making a fursona that doesn't make sense, state their fursonas as creatures that doesn't exist, think fetishy about things that can't happen, get addicted to gay furry porn even though they are not gay, believing that furry has to be gay, believing that gays love furries, failing with the other gender, having small penis, dreaming about becoming their fursona, try hard even they don't have any interest in bioengeenering, getting interest in animals suddenly, getting interest in biology suddenly, drawing animal heads, asking money for the animal heads, giving money for the animal heads, getting an animal brain and overusing ":3".
> 
> These anti society statements are the reason why furries don't communicate with non - furries and fail to get involved with society. Well, that's practically wrong because I am not a furry.
> Learn something from that.



That's deep... I should take down some notes.

*Writes down notes on hand... er... paw*

Got 'em.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Furderal prison. :V



I had to stop reading this thread right here to say

fuck you >:C


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 20, 2010)

NBK said:


> That's deep... I should take down some notes.
> 
> *Writes down notes on hand... er... paw*
> 
> Got 'em.


You kept your grammar and didn't brag like an idiot.
You pass as a furry.
You are better than others my friend.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

so what'd I miss?


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Avoiding society, stating hardly the idiotic furry pride, liking penises of animals while hating penises of humans, hating humans, thinking they are not human, thinking they are animals, thinking they are souls, thinking they are souls of animals, thinking that every one of them should act like an animal, buy a cum fursuit and dry hump in it, use weird furry words that make no sense but awkwardness and retardness, say things like "huggle" and "snuggle" to people they don't even know, pretending to be the other gender while being fat and bald, calling every person that dislikes in a bit the furry fandom "hater" "troll", having to wear accessories, stating all over again that they are animals, having a fursona, stating that they are a fursona, making a fursona that doesn't make sense, state their fursonas as creatures that doesn't exist, think fetishy about things that can't happen, get addicted to gay furry porn even though they are not gay, believing that furry has to be gay, believing that gays love furries, failing with the other gender, having small penis, dreaming about becoming their fursona, try hard even they don't have any interest in bioengeenering, getting interest in animals suddenly, getting interest in biology suddenly, drawing animal heads, asking money for the animal heads, giving money for the animal heads, getting an animal brain and overusing ":3".
> 
> These anti society statements are the reason why furries don't communicate with non - furries and fail to get involved with society. Well, that's practically wrong because I am not a furry.
> Learn something from that.



Oh wow that was long, but you pretty much have the fandom in a nutshell there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Avoiding society, stating hardly the idiotic furry pride, liking penises of animals while hating penises of humans, hating humans, thinking they are not human, thinking they are animals, thinking they are souls, thinking they are souls of animals, thinking that every one of them should act like an animal, buy a cum fursuit and dry hump in it, use weird furry words that make no sense but awkwardness and retardness, say things like "huggle" and "snuggle" to people they don't even know, pretending to be the other gender while being fat and bald, calling every person that dislikes in a bit the furry fandom "hater" "troll", having to wear accessories, stating all over again that they are animals, having a fursona, stating that they are a fursona, making a fursona that doesn't make sense, state their fursonas as creatures that doesn't exist, think fetishy about things that can't happen, get addicted to gay furry porn even though they are not gay, believing that furry has to be gay, believing that gays love furries, failing with the other gender, having small penis, dreaming about becoming their fursona, try hard even they don't have any interest in bioengeenering, getting interest in animals suddenly, getting interest in biology suddenly, drawing animal heads, asking money for the animal heads, giving money for the animal heads, getting an animal brain and overusing ":3".
> 
> These anti society statements are the reason why furries don't communicate with non - furries and fail to get involved with society. Well, that's practically wrong because I am not a furry.
> Learn something from that.



and suddenly I dont feel like a furry, then again damn furs going around saying cause you have a friend who is a furry you must be one too


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and suddenly I dont feel like a furry, then again damn furs going around saying cause you have a friend who is a furry you must be one too



Just thought of this. My friends MUST ALL BE FURRIES since they saw my tail I was wearing yesterday and said they wanted their own. /sarcasm


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Just thought of this. My friends MUST ALL BE FURRIES since they saw my tail I was wearing yesterday and said they wanted their own. /sarcasm


no its cause the earlier days I been here there was an idiot fur saying "you are a furry cause you hang with furries"
I corrected them saying "Furries are still PEOPLE"


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no its cause the earlier days I been here there was an idiot fur saying "you are a furry cause you hang with furries"
> I corrected them saying "Furries are still PEOPLE"



Exactly. It's just an interest in art people, stop making such a big fucking deal about it!


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You kept your grammar and didn't brag like an idiot.
> You pass as a furry.
> You are better than others my friend.



Yay.

I'm still wrapped around the topic question. I honestly can't fathom how a fandom centered around "funny animals" has become this mecca of homosexuality, fetishes, and other sexual deviance.

First person to come up with the answer gets 20 bucks.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> so what'd I miss?


You missed everything.



TDK said:


> Yay.
> 
> I'm still wrapped around the topic question. I honestly can't fathom how a fandom centered around "funny animals" has become this mecca of homosexuality, fetishes, and other sexual deviance.
> 
> First person to come up with the answer gets 20 bucks.



There was some cock when the furry fandom got started that advertised it in gay fetish groups or something.... that's why. I forgot his name but others here know it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Yay.
> 
> I'm still wrapped around the topic question. I honestly can't fathom how a fandom centered around "funny animals" has become this mecca of homosexuality, fetishes, and other sexual deviance.
> 
> First person to come up with the answer gets 20 bucks.



OMG dude I love your "location" haha! It's totally frickin true too! Dammit, now i'm caught up in a laughing turmoil haha.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, Heckler & Koch you can say it on your Profile that your not gay so we would all know your not gay.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh wow that was long, but you pretty much have the fandom in a nutshell there.


I know pretty much - because I am one of the smartest persons around here.
I learn and observe, stay protective about information and don't try to loot too much attention. I am sure the normal furry that makes a thread in the introductions section doesn't know a quarter of this.



Crysix Corps said:


> and suddenly I dont feel like a furry, then again damn furs going around saying cause you have a friend who is a furry you must be one too


Stating the bad sides of the fandom - they are quite flashy you know.
I may be not a furry, a person that partly goes against everything in the fandom but hell yeah, I want a furry friend, because I am bored of these silly boring people that do nothing but tell me to go with them to a skatepark.



Bando37 said:


> Just thought of this. My friends MUST ALL BE FURRIES since they saw my tail I was wearing yesterday and said they wanted their own. /sarcasm


Heh.
Why did you wear a tail yesterday and where? I wouldn't wear a tail, as I would never wear a costume or a cosplay - not my thing, I like myself plain.



TDK said:


> *Yay*.
> 
> I'm still wrapped around the topic question. I honestly can't fathom how a fandom centered around "funny animals" has become this mecca of homosexuality, fetishes, and other sexual deviance.
> 
> First person to come up with the answer gets 20 bucks.


If you reverse "Yay" a bit it will become "Aya".
Aya Shameimaru?

Am I a furry for hanging here?
Am I gay for hanging here with gay furries?
Am I racist because I think fursonas are utterly lame?
Everything is a no.
U



Lazydabear said:


> Okay, Heckler & Koch you can say it on your Profile that your not gay so we would all know your not gay.


Epic pwn - wait.
Epic paw n.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OMG dude I love your "location" haha! It's totally frickin true too! Dammit, now i'm caught up in a laughing turmoil haha.



Lol, my dream permit ran out yesterday. I have to go to the City-County Building to get it renewed on Monday. What part of PA are you in btw? Sounds like your close to PGH.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Lol, my dream permit ran out yesterday. I have to go to the City-County Building to get it renewed on Monday. What part of PA are you in btw? Sounds like your close to PGH.



Gotta hate permits haha, I actually live in Beaver Falls, roughly half hour from pittsburgh. Small world eh?


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 20, 2010)

Many furs don't respect people's life decisions and feel the need to tell you how to live your life and who you should fuck.

Who I, you, and everyone else wants to fuck is our own business. Keep out of it.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If you reverse "Yay" a bit it will become "Aya".
> Aya Shameimaru?



That's called an anagram :8



CynicalCirno said:


> Am I a furry for hanging here?
> Am I gay for hanging here with gay furries?
> Am I *racist* because I think fursonas are utterly lame?
> Everything is a no.



Where the hell did racist come from? Fursona's are now classed not only on species but are considered a race? Damn now I have to give up my NAACP membership and go to the NAAFC (National Association for the Advancement of Furred Creatures)



Scotty1700 said:


> Gotta hate permits haha, I actually live in Beaver Falls, roughly half hour from pittsburgh. Small world eh?



Very. Wow, what a state we live in. Fuck Rendell tho.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Okay, Heckler & Koch you can say it on your Profile that your not gay so we would all know your not gay.


Well, I'm not gay.... 

So yeah.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Many furs don't respect people's life decisions and feel the need to tell you how to live your life and who you should fuck.
> 
> Who I, you, and everyone else wants to fuck is our own business. Keep out of it.



Great minds thinking alike, PA power 

I've been "lectured" by HK on how I'm SUPPOSED to function sexually and I can tell ya I'm not...correct?

People just need to stop meddling with others like you said. It's not hurting them if I choose to go one way or another so don't worry bout it...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Great minds thinking alike, PA power
> 
> I've been "lectured" by HK on how I'm SUPPOSED to function sexually and I can tell ya I'm not...correct?
> 
> People just need to stop meddling with others like you said. It's not hurting them if I choose to go one way or another so don't worry bout it...


But... you are supposed to be attracted to humans


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... you are supposed to be attracted to humans



And I am, don't lose sleep over it bud, I'm one messed up pup. I have yet to solve my own puzzle *sigh*.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... you are supposed to be attracted to humans



That's how nature intended...

BUT

The "all-natural" argument thats used by social conservatives against Gays and also being used right now is funny, because damn near everything being used is not natural. From clothes, to electronics, food, etc... Nothing around us is natural anymore. That being said, I think that it's also environmentally conscious to be gay (LMAO) because of the huge overcrowding problem on this planet.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And I am, don't lose sleep over it bud, I'm one messed up pup. I have yet to solve my own puzzle *sigh*.


See a psychologist dude, you seem pretty messed up


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> That's how nature intended...
> 
> BUT
> 
> The "all-natural" argument thats used by social conservatives against Gays and also being used right now is funny, because damn near everything being used is not natural. From clothes, to electronics, food, etc... Nothing around us is natural anymore. That being said, I think that it's also environmentally conscious to be gay (LMAO) because of the huge overcrowding problem on this planet.


Why does everyone on FAF think I hate gay people, some of my good e-friends, and a couple IRL friends, are gay.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> See a psychologist dude, you seem pretty messed up


That was pretty mean, dude. :B


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That was pretty mean, dude. :B


Well, if he seems as confused as he acts on FAF, then a psychologist can help him settle everything. I wasn't saying HA YOU'RE A FREAK YOU LOOOOSER! YOU NEED MENTAL HELP! But he talks about how he's having a hard time trying to figure himself out, etc. If it's as bad as he makes it out to be maybe he _does _need some help.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

It's true though. You're biologically attracted to others of your own species for reproductive reasons. If you aren't, there's something wrong


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's true though. You're biologically attracted to others of your own species for reproductive reasons. If you aren't, there's something wrong


Watch yourself, you don't want to be labeled as a HARDCORE CONSERVATIVE GAY HATER like me for mentioning basic biology.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's true though. You're biologically attracted to others of your own species for reproductive reasons. If you aren't, there's something wrong


Better let the tree fetish people know that.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why does everyone on FAF think I hate gay people, some of my good e-friends, and a couple IRL friends, are gay.



Idk, ask them, I think that any deviation from fawning is considered homophobic in their eyes. Also a couple of my friends are gay, actually one of my best friends is lesbian and shes good at Call of Duty too .


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> See a psychologist dude, you seem pretty messed up



I'm not really messed up that bad, I'm not even a quarter as sex driven IRL as I am on here. I'm not a crazy freak that would rape anything with a hole...I'll just lean back and let myself find the true answer.




Heckler & Koch said:


> Well, if he seems as confused as he acts on FAF, then a psychologist can help him settle everything. I wasn't saying HA YOU'RE A FREAK YOU LOOOOSER! YOU NEED MENTAL HELP! But he talks about how he's having a hard time trying to figure himself out, etc. If it's as bad as he makes it out to be maybe he _does _need some help.



Hah, yeah like I said before, it's not as bad as I make it out to be. I'll make due without some creepy fuck charging $50 an hour as he bullshits me as I lay on his futon :evil: 



KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's true though. You're biologically attracted to others of your own species for reproductive reasons. If you aren't, there's something wrong



I'm aware of that, I just prefer to get off to something more bestial than members of my own species...(no I didn't mention anything about bestiality, I just want something more on the wild side  )


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been a furry for around 6 years and I am totally straight. It's like this gay gentleman told me recently 'If you can't talk about it with someone who actually did the act, your not gay and never will'.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not really messed up that bad, I'm not even a quarter as sex driven IRL as I am on here. I'm not a crazy freak that would rape anything with a hole...I'll just lean back and let myself find the true answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heeeeyy.... I was thinking about studying psychology and I'm not a creepy fuck =[

Also forget what I said then, I don't actually know you so i don't know if you're as much of a perverted sex hound IRL or not...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> *That's called an anagram* :8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I am not bored enough to search words in latin dictionary 8D
NAAFC? From what hole did that come from? HURR
Yes it came from the useless zone.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Heeeeyy.... I was thinking about studying psychology and I'm not a creepy fuck =[
> 
> Also forget what I said then, I don't actually know you so i don't know if you're as much of a perverted sex hound IRL or not...



I'll find out when I see him at Anthrocon, i'll let you know if he's a sex machine or not.



CynicalCirno said:


> Sorry I am not bored enough to search words in latin dictionary 8D
> NAAFC? From what hole did that come from? HURR



I mean if someone considered fursonas as a race (On this board, I can believe someone like that exist) then they should have their own group like we have NAACP and white people have the US government.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> I'll find out when I see him at Anthrocon, i'll let you know if he's a sex machine or not.


Glad I won't be there, at least not until I move out.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> I'll find out when I see him at Anthrocon, i'll let you know if he's a sex machine or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if someone considered fursonas as a race (On this board, I can believe someone like that exist) then they should have their own group like we have NAACP and white people have the US government.


The person that coniders fursonas as race is the most retarded person ever.
I don't consider fursonas as everything, if there is a person to show up I will see through head on. I don't want to hear things like "My fursona doesn't like you" "*eats pie*". It the same as we have our country and we are fighting against a certain country for the race to the nuclear. Guess my country - wait, don't. 90% People knew. Well only one person asked. I asked myself nine times and was right.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> I'll find out when I see him at Anthrocon, i'll let you know if he's a sex machine or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if someone considered fursonas as a race (On this board, I can believe someone like that exist) then they should have their own group like we have NAACP and white people have the US government.




I highly doubt I can make it this year but I'll be sure to arrange something the year after for sure. (Wow, isn't it ironic that I'm listening to "Big City Night" by the Scorpians....) as anthrocon is gonna be a smash hit for me  (No I planned on keeping it clean if I went there also >.<


----------



## Zerulu (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't really say anything about being pushed to be teh gay, as I'm a female and I think that's less common. BUT I see it happen a lot and it is pretty annoying.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Zerulu said:


> I can't really say anything about being pushed to be teh gay, as I'm a female and I think that's less common. BUT I see it happen a lot and it is pretty annoying.



don't you know? No such thing as furry females! All furries are male :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> don't you know? No such thing as furry females! All furries are male :V


It's true.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> don't you know? No such thing as furry females! All furries are male :V


then I guess I gotta tell my girlfriend she cant be a furry, go back to being an anime fan


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's true.



which is why I dig the fandom. No estrogen


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> which is why I dig the fandom. No estrogen



It sucks for the whole 5 straight people out there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It sucks for the whole 5 straight people out there.


its 4...we lost Tom last week


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its 4...we lost Tom last week



Yeah, Ein was straight...that goes down to 3
Then we lost LotsofNothing...idk about him though....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its 4...we lost Tom last week


Well fuck



Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, Ein was straight...that goes down to 3
> Then we lost LotsofNothing...idk about him though....


Don't mention that name anymore, it makes me rage.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well fuck
> 
> 
> Don't mention that name anymore, it makes me rage.




Sorry mate


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well fuck
> 
> 
> Don't mention that name anymore, it makes me rage.


damn it the other 2 aren't allowed in my bunker Fend for yourselves >[ *hides in bunker*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> damn it the other 2 aren't allowed in my bunker Fend for yourselves >[ *hides in bunker*


NO! LET ME IN! I DON'T WANNA CATCH THE GAY!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO! LET ME IN! I DON'T WANNA CATCH THE GAY!


Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 20, 2010)

ALL OF YOU ARE GAY!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry Better safe than sorry


I'm not gunna rape you or anything, but if you don't let me in _they will rape me! D=

_


WolvesSoulZ said:


> ALL OF YOU ARE GAY!


NOU


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> ALL OF YOU ARE GAY!


seems you fix the tail to be Oriental Dragolf...just those wings still say you are a western


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gunna rape you or anything, but if you don't let me in _they will rape me! D=
> _


*rings a church bell to summon the gay furry horde*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> *rings a church bell to summon the gay furry horde*


YOU BASTARD! D=


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU BASTARD! D=


*does Bill from L4D laugh*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Rushes towards H&K then grins. "I would rape you but I'm not a rapist, to the back door of the anti-gay bunker!"


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> seems you fix the tail to be Oriental Dragolf...just those wings still say you are a western



We call that a mutant hybrid.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> *does Bill from L4D laugh*


L4D was over rated but god damn the characters in it were awesome.

Also GRABBIN' PEEEEEEEELLZ


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> We call that a mutant hybrid.


Wanna yiff?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> L4D was over rated but god damn the characters in it were awesome.
> 
> Also GRABBIN' PEEEEEEEELLZ



Did I hear PEELZ!?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?



Oh you :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Did I hear PEELZ!?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you :3


Well do you?!?!


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well do you?!?!



I'll pick you up at 7pm


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I'll pick you up at 7pm


Hell yeah!

I'll be waitin'


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> I'll be waitin'



Wear something light, I heard it's gunna be hot tonight


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Wear something light, I heard it's gunna be hot tonight


Tanktop and shorts... and no underwear


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Tanktop and shorts... and no underwear



Oooh kinky


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Tanktop and shorts... and no underwear



Asshole... he's all the way in Maple Syrup land and you would tap that, but you can't even make it up to Pittsburgh for me? Lame.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Asshole... he's all the way in Maple Syrup land and you would tap that, but you can't even make it up to Pittsburgh for me? Lame.


 

I'm closer I'll come. <3


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Asshole... he's all the way in Maple Syrup land and you would tap that, but you can't even make it up to Pittsburgh for me? Lame.



Ooh why don't you both come then? More we are, more fun we have ;3


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Ooh why don't you both come then? More we are, more fun we have ;3



Suitcase... CHECK
Passport... CHECK
Lube... CHECK

I'M ON MY WAY


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Suitcase... CHECK
> Passport... CHECK
> Lube... CHECK
> 
> I'M ON MY WAY


Sounds fun! I can't wait to have an orgy!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

T^T damn I missed it.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> T^T damn I missed it.


 
It's ok I'm still here. :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 20, 2010)

I think all furries are/will be gay.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Yay.
> 
> I'm still wrapped around the topic question. I honestly can't fathom how a fandom centered around "funny animals" has become this mecca of homosexuality, fetishes, and other sexual deviance.
> 
> First person to come up with the answer gets 20 bucks.


I remember when you were full straight. How's that going :}


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> It's ok I'm still here. :3



I just wanted to watch. I love guy on guy action


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I just wanted to watch. I love guy on guy action


I don't like gay sex =[


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't like gay sex =[



It doesn't have to be sex. 

rawwwr I have an urge to read Man's Best Friend for the umpteenth time but my roommate is in mah room giving nerd advice to my bf DX


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> It doesn't have to be sex.
> 
> rawwwr I have an urge to read Man's Best Friend for the umpteenth time but my roommate is in mah room giving nerd advice to my bf DX


Kill them.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Kill them.



then I'd be charged for a hate crime because he's black :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> It doesn't have to be sex.
> 
> rawwwr I have an urge to read Man's Best Friend for the umpteenth time but my roommate is in mah room giving nerd advice to my bf DX


 
why not read it anyway?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> why not read it anyway?



. . . becauusse...

well would you read your lesbian porn around other women?


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> . . . becauusse...
> 
> well would you read your lesbian porn around other women?


 
Well if I was a woman and a lesbian, I would.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> I remember when you were full straight. How's that going :}



I was never full straight, I was kinda full lying.

EDIT: 500th POST BITCHES. Halfway to immortality.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> I was never full straight, I was kinda full lying.


Get out.

>=[


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Well if I was a woman and a lesbian, I would.



well I'm a woman but straight.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> well I'm a woman but straight.


 
Even if I was a straight woman.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Even if I was a straight woman.



well the porn is borderline bestiality too >_>

it's weeeeird though


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> well the porn is borderline bestiality too >_>
> 
> it's weeeeird though


 
Well.. bestiality is a WHOLE other thing.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Well.. bestiality is a WHOLE other thing.



but before the smut the dog turns into a guy (with just ears and tail) so it's like WTF?! I don't know how to classify it!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL!


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Well.. bestiality is a WHOLE other thing.


Dog wieners.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> then I'd be charged for a hate crime because he's black :V



lol, it just keeps getting funnier.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

My boyfriend once found pinup girls on my phone and thought I was a lesbian D:


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL!



I guess it didn't take long for them to drop?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I guess it didn't take long for them to drop?


I'M HERE TO KICK ASS AND CHEW BUBBLEGUM.

AND I'M ALL OUTA GUM.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'M HERE TO KICK ASS AND CHEW BUBBLEGUM.
> 
> AND I'M ALL OUTA GUM.


They Live is an awesome film.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> They Live is an awesome film.


Fuck yeah it is.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but before the smut the dog turns into a guy (with just ears and tail) so it's like WTF?! I don't know how to classify it!


 

It's cool, and It sounds like transformation or TF.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'M HERE TO KICK ASS AND CHEW BUBBLEGUM.
> 
> AND I'M ALL OUTA GUM.



Where in the hell have I heard that before?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Where in the hell have I heard that before?


They Live, or Duke Nukem.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They Live, or *Duke Nukem.*



YES! That one! God that game was so....weird ><


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> I was never full straight, I was kinda full lying.


To who? :<


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> It's cool, and It sounds like transformation or TF.



It's not detailed transformation though. It's like *poof* I'm human! *poof* I'm a dog!


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My boyfriend once found pinup girls on my phone and thought I was a lesbian D:



i wonder why he didn't think you were bi...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> To who? :<


GET OUT OF HERE! DON'T CORRUPT US ANY MORE!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GET OUT OF HERE! DON'T CORRUPT US ANY MORE!



we're furries, I don't think we could be any more corrupted.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GET OUT OF HERE! DON'T CORRUPT US ANY MORE!


How bout dat penis.


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

You know - this is so late to the conversation it isn't even funny but...
I figured I'd state that I agree with the OP. I hate that stereotype.

I'm 100% straight, here!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> You know - this is so late to the conversation it isn't even funny but...
> I figured I'd state that I agree with the OP. I hate that stereotype.
> 
> I'm 100% straight, here!


You must be new.

Edit: nvm, you're a chick. Straight chicks very common here.


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> You must be new.
> 
> Edit: nvm, you're a chick. Straight chicks very common here.



Lmao... XD I feel sorry for the new guys here, then.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> Lmao... XD I feel sorry for the new guys here, then.


I came here as gay and now I don't know what the fuck I am.

I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> You know - this is so late to the conversation it isn't even funny but...
> I figured I'd state that I agree with the OP. I hate that stereotype.
> 
> I'm 100% straight, here!


Good, this place needs more girls



AleutheWolf said:


> we're furries, I don't think we could be any more corrupted.



They _think_ they can corrupt me and make me gay.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> Lmao... XD I feel sorry for the new guys here, then.



Heh, I'm somewhat new too, and I'm not gay... yet.


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> I came here as gay and now I don't know what the fuck I am.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your stay.



xD Thanks.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Good, this place needs more girls
> 
> 
> 
> They _think_ they can corrupt me and make me gay.



Keep on proving 'em wrong! *Thumbs up*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> xD Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on proving 'em wrong! *Thumbs up*


hellz yeah


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good, this place needs more girls



NO IT DOESN'T DX


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They _think_ they can corrupt me and make me gay.


I honestly think you're bi.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> I honestly think you're bi.



He'll find out eventually >.>


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> He'll find out eventually >.>


Hey, TDK, being truthful is a total blast amirite?


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> NO IT DOESN'T DX


 
You;re enough woman for me. :3c


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> You;re enough woman for me. :3c



even though I'm a freak?


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> even though I'm a freak?


 

Especially cuase of that. <3


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Especially cuase of that. <3



I feel loved now <3


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> Hey, TDK, being truthful is a total blast amirite?



Yea it's pretty aight for real. 

Besides not telling anybody without being asked. But i'm different from some people in that I don't have the motivation to be "out" to family and friends. The only reason why I told my mom about being a fur was because she had to sign the waiver paper for me to go to Anthrocon :Y


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I feel loved now <3


 
Aww I'm glad. :3c


----------



## Takoto (Feb 20, 2010)

I really don't understand it- I mean, I know gay furries, I know straight furries. I know married straight furries who've never been into the same gender they are. The kind of furries- and even people who aren't furries- who assume every furry is gay really annoy me...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Takoto said:


> I really don't understand it- I mean, I know gay furries, I know straight furries. I know married straight furries who've never been into the same gender they are. The kind of furries- and even people who aren't furries- who assume every furry is gay really annoy me...



Why do you think the general public calls us furfags? >.>

TBH I have no idea where that started or how.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> I honestly think you're bi.


And what makes you think that?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And what makes you think that?



Don't let him fool you! Stay strong! Stay as straigh as a ruler!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Don't let him fool you! Stay strong! Stay as straigh as a ruler!


It would be nice if I got an actual answer from him >_>


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It would be nice if I got an actual answer from him >_>



He's British, he's going to sidestep until you forget all about it.


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It would be nice if I got an actual answer from him >_>



He's not giving you one because he doesn't actually have one that makes sense


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> He's not giving you one because he doesn't actually have one that makes sense


Yup, he knows I likes me some wimminz too much to get with a man


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup, he knows I likes me some wimminz too much to get with a man



but men are fun


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but men are fun


I can be fun


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but men are fun


 

Hey there pretty lady.~


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but men are fun



Indeed :3


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

damn, being a chick in the furry fandom sure has made me more popular xD


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> damn, being a chick in the furry fandom sure has made me more popular xD


 
yeah it'll happen that way though..


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> damn, being a chick in the furry fandom sure has made me more popular xD


Yup, you can get anyone you want... including me


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> damn, being a chick in the furry fandom sure has made me more popular xD



all the better if you like the attention ^^
*
*


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been here for only about 2 weeks and I'm lovin' it more and more every day =3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It would be nice if I got an actual answer from him >_>


I was away sorry.

And you just seem like all bi guys I know. I wouldn't have labeled you as straight when I met you. I'll say you're straight though. I'll always secretly think you're gay.

My assumptions are usually right, not always of course. I mean, I had a feeling that a friend of mine was gay/bi. I didn't mention it, and still haven't even after finding hotgymnast.com in his browsing history, thus making me so very correct c:


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I've been here for only about 2 weeks and I'm lovin' it more and more every day =3


 
I try. <3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> I was away sorry.
> 
> And you just seem like all bi guys I know. I wouldn't have labeled you as straight when I met you. I'll say you're straight though. I'll always secretly think you're gay.
> 
> My assumptions are usually right, not always of course. I mean, I had a feeling that a friend of mine was gay/bi. I didn't mention it, and still haven't even after finding hotgymnast.com in his browsing history, thus making me so very correct c:


Wait, what about me makes you think I'm bi though? I want details instead of "the way you act"



AleutheWolf said:


> I've been here for only about 2 weeks and I'm lovin' it more and more every day =3



Baby if you love every day, I can make you love every night too.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> I try. <3



and that's what counts :3



Heckler & Koch said:


> Baby if you love every day, I can make you love every night too.



wow, nice pick-up line xD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> and that's what counts :3
> 
> 
> 
> wow, nice pick-up line xD


Hey, I try.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey, I try.


 
stealin my lines. >:V



AleutheWolf said:


> and that's what counts :3


 
Thanks. :3c


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait, what about me makes you think I'm bi though? I want details instead of "the way you act"


I can't really think what makes me think that. It's a hunch. I'm not the only one who trusts my hunches, and I, like a lot of people, often make pretty accurate assumptions based on pretty much nothing.

Not that I'm saying you are bi, just that you seem it. Something I can't quite place.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

I love you both <3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I love you both <3


I love you too.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I love you both <3



I love you too honey... If only I could show you how much. 



Teto said:


> I can't really think what makes me think that. It's a hunch. I'm not the only one who trusts my hunches, and I, like a lot of people, often make pretty accurate assumptions based on pretty much nothing.
> 
> Not that I'm saying you are bi, just that you seem it. Something I can't quite place.



Well I'm like, 99% sure that I'm straight, since I've never had fantasies of being with another man, and I don't ever intend to try it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm like, 99% sure that I'm straight, since I've never had fantasies of being with another man, and I don't ever intend to try it.


Sex is disgusting in general, don't so it. Gay sex moreso; there's _shit_ in there. There's a fantasy for you.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> I love you too.



Kinda directed at Heckler and leon but I could add you too :3

and I kinda wish I had some real good pot to smoke while staring at your avatar


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Kinda directed at Heckler and leon but I could add you too :3


I knew, I was just joking my good friend.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> Sex is disgusting in general, don't so it. Gay sex moreso; there's _shit_ in there. There's a fantasy for you.


I like vaginal intercourse thank you very much. =[


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like vaginal intercourse thank you very much. =[


I don't like either all that much. You'd have to get me pretty fucking horny before I did anything to do with that act.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> Sex is disgusting in general, don't so it. Gay sex moreso; there's _shit_ in there. There's a fantasy for you.



lesbian sex don't have that problem

but I agree with the sex part. I'll be surprised at myself if I ever do it >.>


----------



## Zerulu (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> don't you know? No such thing as furry females! All furries are male :V



Aw nuts. >:I


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> there's _shit_ in there. There's a fantasy for you.



0_o
lol, and gross



AleutheWolf said:


> lesbian sex



O_O
hmmmm...?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2010)

>:V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> lesbian sex don't have that problem
> 
> but I agree with the sex part. I'll be surprised at myself if I ever do it >.>


Don't worry, one night with me and you'll change your mind


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Did someone say lesbian sex? Let me get my camera.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> lesbian sex don't have that problem
> 
> but I agree with the sex part. I'll be surprised at myself if I ever do it >.>


 

Same here to be honest. :/


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Rofl. I leave to visit with company and I come back to this conversation.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> Rofl. I leave to visit with company and I come back to this conversation.


Don't worry, there's enough of me to go around


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry, there's enough of me to go around



Oh, pssh.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> Oh, pssh.


What's the matter baby? I'll make ya feel real good


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What's the matter baby? I'll make ya feel real good



Lies. Don't believe him girl. I'm the real pro around here, he's just a benchriding rookie.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What's the matter baby? I'll make ya feel real good


 

It's true, he could make paris hilton have an orgasm.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Lies. Don't believe him girl. I'm the real pro around here, he's just a benchriding rookie.



lol, burn


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Away with ye, whores. H&K is mine unless zrcalo comes back, in that case I relinquish ownership.

And leon you little slut >: [


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Feb 20, 2010)

because furries are fucking hairy like mens


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Away with ye, whores. H&K is mine unless zrcalo comes back, in that case I relinquish ownership.
> 
> And leon you little slut >: [


Well you know we could all go at it at once. you three girls and me


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> It's true, he could make paris hilton have an orgasm.



Ohio air must have made you dumb. Your not even a benchriding rookie, your just a spectator :3.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well you know we could all go at it at once. you three girls and me


 

Hm...I wouldn't mind that entirely.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hm...I wouldn't mind that entirely.



0_0


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What's the matter baby? I'll make ya feel real good



I'm quite happy with my virginity for now thankyaverimuch. 8D


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hm...I wouldn't mind that entirely.


I don't think I would mind it much either 

cool: is the best smug flirting face, unlike scotty's )


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think I would mind it much either
> 
> cool: is the best smug flirting face, unlike scotty's )


 
I have a great emoticon for smug flirting on msn messenger. it is <3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> 0_0


....;D?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ....;D?



 or if you prefer,


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

...I really need to draw myself an icon. Hmm... 

*Brainstorms ideas*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> ...I really need to draw myself an icon. Hmm...
> 
> *Brainstorms ideas*


I can help you brainstorm some ideas... in my bed


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

can't touch :razz: <---- That means your about to give out the tongue.


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can help you brainstorm some ideas... in my bed



:shock:


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Away with ye, whores. H&K is mine unless zrcalo comes back, in that case I relinquish ownership.
> 
> And leon you little slut >: [


 
I'm sorry master, I been makin yo money!!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> :shock:




lol


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> :shock:



He does that a lot.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> :shock:


You know you want some


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know you want some




The only thing I'm wanting some of now is a nice cup of hot tea. Oh, yes.
Green lemon ginseng... :grin:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> The only thing I'm wanting some of now is a nice cup of hot tea. Oh, yes.
> Green lemon ginseng... :grin:


Oh, tea, is that what they call it these days? Cause I got a _tea bag_ for ya


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh, tea, is that what they call it these days? Cause I got a _tea bag_ for ya



and that makes your 100th pun of the day, congratulations.


----------



## Jesie (Feb 20, 2010)

à² _à²


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh, tea, is that what they call it these days? Cause I got a _tea bag_ for ya



...Taking my favorite drink and turning it into something pervy.
That, my friend, is _blasphemy._


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and that makes your 100th pun of the day, congratulations.



How many do you think he'll post by the end of the day?


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> ...Taking my favorite drink and turning it into something pervy.
> That, my friend, is _blasphemy._


 
Shh its ok.. we can have a nice cup of earl grey and just relax.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> ...Taking my favorite drink and turning it into something pervy.
> That, my friend, is _blasphemy._


You won't be saying that after a night with me '
Ok I'm done now... but it was hilarious while it lasted.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Tommy said:


> How many do you think he'll post by the end of the day?



hm...
at least three hours to go, so i would have to say...
at least 120 or so...


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Shh its ok.. we can have a nice cup of earl grey and just relax.



Oh, good lord. How did you know I was having earl grey?

*flees*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

ew. for whatever reason I'm picturing someone gargling jizz now. are you pleased with yourself? that you made me think of that?

T_T


----------



## Jesie (Feb 20, 2010)

WHY ARE YOU ALL ONLY POSTING HERE?


GO BUY SOMETHING FROM ME DAMNIT.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> Oh, good lord. How did you know I was having earl grey?
> 
> *flees*



lol, he's magic!
(or perhaps a stalker 0_0)


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> Oh, good lord. How did you know I was having earl grey?
> 
> *flees*


 
I didn't I just like earl grey. XD



KylieIsACannibal said:


> ew. for whatever reason I'm picturing someone gargling jizz now. are you pleased with yourself? that you made me think of that?
> 
> T_T


 
I'm sorry master, I love you master!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ew. for whatever reason I'm picturing someone gargling jizz now. are you pleased with yourself? that you made me think of that?
> 
> T_T



I'm... I'm sorry =[


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Jesie said:


> WHY ARE YOU ALL ONLY POSTING HERE?
> 
> 
> GO BUY SOMETHING FROM ME DAMNIT.



YOU KNOW I WAS WONDERING THE SAME THING, ACTUALLY.

*Runs off to another board*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm... I'm sorry =[


 
You're forgiven.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh, tea, is that what they call it these days? Cause I got a _tea bag_ for ya


-facepalms/headdesk- god that was....horrible


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -facepalms/headdesk- god that was....horrible


 

I agree..


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -facepalms/headdesk- god that was....horrible



I disagree. Nice one H&K, good analogy to video games/conservative movements lover man.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> I agree..



but I love it. Puns are awesome.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but I love it. Puns are awesome.



Yeah, but not all of them.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but I love it. Puns are awesome.



you gotta love a good H&K pun.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but I love it. Puns are awesome.


 
I love other things. <3


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you gotta love a good H&K pun.



I love a good H&K period


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I love a good H&K period



touche'


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I love a good H&K period



Don't we all?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm back from work, did H&K become infected


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm back from work, did H&K become infected


 
No but you will. >:3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> No but you will. >:3


thats not possible, I'm happy with my girlfriend


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> thats not possible, I'm happy with my girlfriend


 

To late you're already infected.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> To late you're already infected.


*dressed as Bill from L4D* BULL FREAKING HORSE SHIT


----------



## Ziff (Feb 20, 2010)

It turned me bi ._. but I think I always was, just in denial.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2010)

*gargle gargle*


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> *dressed as Bill from L4D* BULL FREAKING HORSE SHIT


 
Sounds like you need


more..

Persuasion...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> *dressed as Bill from L4D* BULL FREAKING HORSE SHIT



lol


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> To late you're already infected.



Shit, I better go.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Sounds like you need
> 
> 
> more..
> ...


Son, I'm immune, and there's no form of persuasion that can make me turn
*still dressed as bill*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Shit, I better go.



No!
don't leave me here!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

-creeps closer-


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh shit, how did I end up back here again?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -creeps closer-



*pulls out a torch*
no, back!


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Son, I'm immune, and there's no form of persuasion that can make me turn
> *still dressed as bill*


 
Zrcalo will beg to differ. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

leon said:


> Zrcalo will beg to differ. :V


but...no one listens to Zrcalo


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> but...no one listens to Zrcalo



lol


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> but...no one listens to Zrcalo


 

I do, with out regard for my safety.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Some people just can't it into their brains... wow they must have a head on their shoulders. To bad there isn't A FUCKING BRAIN INSIDE IT!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Is this going to turn into a Left 4 Gay rp thread?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Is this going to turn into a Left 4 Gay rp thread?



I doubt it.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Is this going to turn into a Left 4 Gay rp thread?



...i hope not...


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

PILLS HERE!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

That would be sexy. The witch in the original L4D is hot.


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...i hope not...


 
I actually want it to get back on topic so I dont get infracted...


On topic: the fandom doesnt cuase someone to become gay, maybe help someone realsie what they feel inside but not actually turn someone.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

leon said:


> I actually want it to get back on topic so I dont get infracted...
> 
> 
> On topic: the fandom doesnt cuase someone to become gay, maybe help someone realsie what they feel inside but not actually turn someone.



too bad, you've already been infracted with gay.


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> too bad, you've already been infracted with gay.


 
Oh you. <3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

leon said:


> I actually want it to get back on topic so I dont get infracted...
> 
> 
> On topic: the fandom doesnt cuase someone to become gay, maybe help someone realsie what they feel inside but not actually turn someone.



on topic: i agree!



AleutheWolf said:


> too bad, you've already been infracted with gay.



*gasp*
i'm the only one left, no!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *gasp*
> i'm the only one left, no!



No you're not, I'm left too. D:


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> No you're not, I'm left too. D:



YAY!
i'm not alone!


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm still here, asexual as ever :I


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> on topic: i agree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope still here *hiding in the safe room*


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 21, 2010)

This thread just keeps getting gayer.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> nope still here *hiding in the safe room*



Does furry bill have any spare medkits? Out of pills D:


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> This thread just keeps getting gayer.



You might realize that the furry fandom is over 60% gay right? not surprising this thread keeps getting gayer. It will eventually lead to someone asking to yiff.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 21, 2010)

wanna yiff?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Does furry bill have any spare medkits? Out of pills D:


MY MEDIKITS


blackedsoul said:


> You might realize that the furry fandom is  over 60% gay right? not surprising this thread keeps getting gayer. It  will eventually lead to someone asking to yiff.


amazing everytime they do something like a survey of that, a good 15% is BSing it and most are teens who are sexually confused


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> MY MEDIKITS
> 
> amazing everytime they do something like a survey a good 15% is BSing it



You son of a bitch. At least Louis here still has his pills. PILLS HERE!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You son of a bitch. At least Louis here still has his pills. PILLS HERE!


I'm sorry...Louis already gotten thru 3 crates of Pills, there is no more D=


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Enough L4D RPing!


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm sorry...Louis already gotten thru 3 crates of Pills, there is no more D=



Well shit. All I have left is this puke... *Francis* I hate doctors.

On topic, nothing can make you gay, it's a conscious decision that you make yourself or it was preexisting.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> *NOT* Enough L4D RPing!


oh did anyone heard Left 4 Bed 1 and 2?


----------



## TDK (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> oh did anyone heard Left 4 Bed 1 and 2?



Yeah and for some reason it would always cause jizz to flood out of my Xbox 360 whenever i'd try to play it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm starting to get tired of this. The furries that say that all other furries are bi or gay. It gets really annoying when you meet someone new and when you say you're not gay they say something like "not gay yet :3". Then when I tell them "I don't like penises and have no intention of ever trying anal sex", they keep pushing it and say you will eventually because they've seen it happen before. Apparently every furry has some sort of gay hivemind and will all eventually have butt sex?
> 
> So if you think that way, could you explain why you think this? I don't get it.


 
furries like to hug, grope and rape other furries and there are a ton of men than there are ladies so that might contribute to why furries are considered gay and what really doesn't help is that a high amount of porn has dicks in it somewhere :\


----------



## Bacu (Feb 21, 2010)

Because you are.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Bacu said:


> Because you are.



DAMMIT MY SECRET IS REVEALED!! wait... What?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Bacu said:


> Because you are.



Ya, he's already admitted it.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Ya, he's already admitted it.



You know H&K is totally straight, right? He tends to use a thing called sarcasam and "lol, jk guize" a lot.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You know H&K is totally straight, right? He tends to use a thing called sarcasam and "lol, jk guize" a lot.



Ya, I just think it's funny to mess with him. Because I don't like him..


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> wanna yiff?



Answer: daily double. HELL NO. I am not apart of that 60%


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Ya, I just think it's funny to mess with him. *Because I don't like him..*



*D8*


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Answer: daily double. HELL NO. I am not apart of that 60%


 
Wow I thought I was the only one that dislikes yiff, infact I hate the fucking word and yiff art is plan creepy :|


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> *D8*



I might change my mind considering I'm new, but he seems like a jerk to me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Ya, I just think it's funny to mess with him. Because I don't like him..


But... I love you =[


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> On topic, nothing can make you gay, it's a conscious decision that you make yourself or it was preexisting.



Gay is not a conscious decision :/


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

There comes a time in a furs life when he realizes that theres no such thing as the right woman, Thats also why straight guys say its unnatural for a guy to be with the same woman more than 7 years.

Well basically.... if you want someone like you..... Its probably another guy....


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 21, 2010)

the people in the thread spiral down and down, down and down, the people in the spiral down and down, all throught the day! (to the tune of "the weels on the bus go round and round")


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never had it happen to me before, but there again I'm already gay.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Len_5 said:


> the people in the thread spiral down and down, down and down, the people in the spiral down and down, all throught the day! (to the tune of "the weels on the bus go round and round")


Shutup asswrench >_>


----------



## Trevfox (Feb 21, 2010)

The only reason I think a lot of people in the fandom are gay or end up coming out as gay is because a lot of people on sites like this first come out as gay on a site where there is a level of anonyimity instead of coming out to their friends or family face to face.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> There comes a time in a furs life when he realizes that theres no such thing as the right woman, Thats also why straight guys say its unnatural for a guy to be with the same woman more than 7 years.
> 
> Well basically.... if you want someone like you..... Its probably another guy....



what


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what


Com'mere you big sexy man


----------



## Viva (Feb 21, 2010)

It's because I'm gay ho

I...AM the furry fandom


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Com'mere you big sexy man



careful! H&k can be a little touchy. 



Hot_Dragon said:


> There comes a time in a furs life when he realizes that theres no such thing as the right woman, Thats also why straight guys say its unnatural for a guy to be with the same woman more than 7 years.
> 
> Well basically.... if you want someone like you..... Its probably another guy....



oh and ya, i didnt get this either and im gay!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> It's because I'm gay ho
> 
> I...AM the furry fandom



ugh....because of you I now want a taco >(


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> careful! H&k can be a little touchy.
> 
> oh and ya your last post i didnt get either and im gay!


meh maybe I just didnt figure it out until a little later....


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Com'mere you big sexy man



Oh come on... Show some love for me too. :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Com'mere you big sexy man


I like where this is goin', I'll do whatever you want...


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like where this is goin', I'll do whatever you want...



Oh fine... Cheating on me are you? Well whatever... I'll clean you out in the divorce.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Oh fine... Cheating on me are you? Well whatever... I'll clean you out in the divorce.


What? We were never even together!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like where this is goin', I'll do whatever you want...



oh god, not this again. *pawface*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> oh god, not this again. *pawface*


You're just not man enough to handle me...

... in bed


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What? We were never even together!



LIEZ and you know it.

Now if you still want me you had better beg for me!

I could handle you all night long baby.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

bah


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

D: Calm down guiz theres enough of me to go around....


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're just not man enough to handle me...
> 
> ... in bed



ge... sa... fu.... mi.... eg.... BLAAAAA!!!

thats not fair! you teased me then ran away! *runs to corner* *sob* *snifl*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> LIEZ and you know it.
> 
> Now if you still want me you had better beg for me!
> 
> I could handle you all night long baby.


Well prove it then, we've never even spent the night together!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Record it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ge... sa... fu.... mi.... eg.... BLAAAAA!!!
> 
> thats not fair! you teased me then ran away! *runs to corner* *sob* *snifl*



I would give you a hug but I'm still in my "mindless, rambling, tired, not-so-happy " mode of just getting up


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Record it.


I'll make a tape with you and me.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll make a tape with you and me.



copy pl0x?


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 21, 2010)

this thread... o_o'


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> copy pl0x?


Of course you get a copy, hell you can be IN it!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> copy pl0x?


Silly womens


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmmm, HK I think you're turning ever so slightly. You've lately been asking for it from just about any and every male on the FAF....More so than usual as well.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course you get a copy, hell you can be IN it!



I just enjoy watching. My bf doesn't have enough gay porn for me to snatch.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I would give you a hug but I'm still in my "mindless, rambling, tired, not-so-happy " mode of just getting up



yay hug!!! you just got up? awww *hugs Scotty*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I just enjoy watching. My bf doesn't have enough gay porn for me to snatch.



I haz gay pr0nz if you need 




LonelyKitsune said:


> yay hug!!! you just got up? awww *hugs Scotty*




Yep, had a little excursion with some friends til about 1:00, got home and had to do my daily ritual of trolling the FAF for an hour or 2....or 4...then got tired and nodded off.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hmmm, HK I think you're turning ever so slightly. You've lately been asking for it from just about any and every male on the FAF....More so than usual as well.



nah, he's just trying to turn me on faster so I'd be easier to get into his bed. xD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I haz gay pr0nz if you need


She's mine back off >=[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> She's mine back off >=[



RAWR! Nothing can resist my almighty M/M Yiff collection of D0om!!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> RAWR! Nothing can resist my almighty M/M Yiff collection of D0om!!



wait, M/M AND yiff? -scratches chin- hmmm.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> She's mine back off >=[



grrrr *arf* Let H&k have her scotty.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

this tread demands to be closed


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> RAWR! Nothing can resist my almighty M/M Yiff collection of D0om!!


Bitch don't make me pop a cap in yo ass!



Crysix Corps said:


> this tread demands to be closed



Go jack off to your dragon tits elsewhere!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

mine porn collection ish better than all yals


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wait, M/M AND yiff? -scratches chin- hmmm.



yes, he has an epic collextion!!! X3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Go jack off to your dragon tits elsewhere!


you stop doing that >[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wait, M/M AND yiff? -scratches chin- hmmm.



Why yesh, it's quite impressive but I'm decent enough to not post something so obscene to a lil' lady such as yourself unless you want it. All or nothing 




LonelyKitsune said:


> grrrr *arf* Let H&k have her scotty.



Hmmm, I sense some desire in you :neutral:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> mine porn collection ish better than all yals


I don't have a porn collection.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Bitch don't make me pop a cap in yo ass!
> 
> *Hear this! Heckler & Koch is now officially the first homosexual african american in existance!*
> 
> ...







Hot_Dragon said:


> mine porn collection ish better than all yals



Might I have a look see :twisted:


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hmmm, I sense some desire in you :neutral:



ha...... wait what!?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have a porn collection.



lies!!! all guys straight or gay have pr0nz collections!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ha...... wait what!?



You're not as gay as you seem. You want er' all for yourself


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lies!!! all guys straight or gay have pr0nz collections!


No, it's true. I don't.



Scotty1700 said:


> Might I have a look see :twisted:



Too bad I'm not black or gay :V


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lies!!! all guys straight or gay have pr0nz collections!



i don't have any DX gimme your's!!!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have a porn collection.


That makes two of us.

But man I wish I did. _Then_ I would be cool. Such an achievement.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have a porn collection.



whaaaat? YOU'RE NOT A REAL FURRY!!! D=


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're not as gay as you seem. You want er' all for yourself



Lies! Lies!!! dont say such things. *whimper*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> whaaaat? YOU'RE NOT A REAL FURRY!!! D=


I am, but why stash porn when you can just get it on the internet?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> lies!!! all guys straight or gay have pr0nz collections!


I dont have a regular collection, I'm responsible for the renamon collection on the net though


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I dont have a regular collection, I'm responsible for the renamon collection on the net though



then... *you*... are awesome


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> then... *you*... are awesome


you mean 5 of us are awesome, now excuse me I got to update it


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> then... *you*... are awesome



*facepaw* Lol, silly digimon/pokemon fans.

Off-topic: wewt, not groggy anymore. Back in Black has rejuvenated me...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am, but why stash porn when you can just get it on the internet?



in case your computer dies?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> in case your computer dies?


Then I can fuck my dog! :V

No, I wouldn't actually do that...

I'd use my imagination? or you


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *facepaw* Lol, silly digimon/pokemon fans.


only did it to one up the old person who did the old Renamon collection it. It may have been 500-700mbs worth...but it was full of repeats


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then I can fuck my dog! :V
> 
> No, I wouldn't actually do that...
> 
> I'd use my imagination? or you



me vs your imagination....that's a scary/awesome thought.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> in case your computer dies?



this... and when you travel and cant find a wifi connection...


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> in case your computer dies?



This is what a flash drive is for.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> This is what a flash drive is for.



yay! pr0nz on the go. X3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Or maybe I'm not a big enough pervert to need porn access 24/7?


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> yay! pr0nz on the go. X3



Just don't confuse your porn flash drive for your school drive. This can lead to awkward conversations later.

You obviously aren't a man then.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or maybe I'm not a big enough pervert to need porn access 24/7?


the minimal is 7/2


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or maybe I'm not a big enough pervert to need porn access 24/7?



fair 'nuff


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I love you =[



We'll see about that!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

I would do everyone in this thread. At once.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol, I ALMOST opened up my mini pronz cache in school during a presentation but I was like "Osht, Alt + F4!" then reopened it with a bit of care. No one saw though, only had the images on preview for the folder thing, I didn't have the actual folder opened.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, I ALMOST opened up my mini pronz cache in school during a presentation but I was like "Osht, Alt + F4!" then reopened it with a bit of care. No one saw though, only had the images on preview for the folder thing, I didn't have the actual folder opened.


Or you could try not being a creepy fuck and keeping porn on your flash drive for school? When I used my laptop/flash drive for school I kept it clean of porn...

But I did play HL2 on the projector in german class, the teacher didn't appreciate it =[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or you could try not being a creepy fuck and keeping porn on your flash drive for school? When I used my laptop/flash drive for school I kept it clean of porn...
> 
> But I did play HL2 on the projector in german class, the teacher didn't appreciate it =[



Well it was my original porn collection which I decommissioned without completely deleting it.....I started a bigger one on my PC and forgot to delete the other one. Heh, I remember the last day of school some kid brought in his 360 and we were playing GH literally all day, of course it was only a half day so 20 minute classes ftw.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would do everyone in this thread. At once.



is that even possible?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well it was my original porn collection which I decommissioned without completely deleting it.....I started a bigger one on my PC and forgot to delete the other one. Heh, I remember the last day of school some kid brought in his 360 and we were playing GH literally all day, of course it was only a half day so 20 minute classes ftw.


The DVD player in german class wasn't working, so I used my laptop to play it instead. After the movie ended I booted up HL2 and started playing :V

I don't remember the last day of highschool... I think I just sat around and did nothing all day.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> is that even possible?



First he'd mow us down with his precious MP5, then commit several acts of necrophilia and rape us when he pleases...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> is that even possible?


It would be one helluva orgy.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> is that even possible?



for him? maybe. if he starts though, im leaving, because H&k used to tease me all the time.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> First he'd mow us down with his precious MP5, then commit several acts of necrophilia and rape us when he pleases...



if the other party is willing, it's not rape


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> the minimal is 7/2


Shit.


----------



## TDK (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> First he'd mow us down with his precious MP5, then commit several acts of necrophilia and rape us when he pleases...



Sounds like Call of Duty gone wrong.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> if the other party is willing, it's not rape


Sounds like you may know _someone_ who is willing...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

TDK said:


> Sounds like Call of Duty gone wrong.



T-Bag much? Lol


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> if the other party is willing, it's not rape



there is no such thing as rape! only surprise sex... ;3


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds like you may know _someone_ who is willing...



I thought it was obvious that scotty was.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I thought it was obvious that scotty was.


I already tried him and he refused. =[


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I already tried him and he refused. =[



awr :<


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> there is no such thing as rape! only surprise sex... ;3



and that's the best kind


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry HK but I would not take up your offer and I doubt I ever will, you're creepy    >.<
Love ya but no homo 



AleutheWolf said:


> and that's the best kind



Haha, I was watching the olymics last night and the one 19 year old speed skater for the US had his ass grabbed by the canadian and the kid pushed him off and he did a faceplant lol. Me and all my friends were like "OMG SURPRISE BUTTSECKS!" and then "PWNED BEOTCH!"...it was kinda awkward as 3 of us said it in unison....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sorry HK but I would not take up your offer and I doubt I ever will, you're creepy    >.<
> Love ya but no homo
> 
> 
> ...


What how am I creepy? =[


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha, I was watching the olymics last night and the one 19 year old speed skater for the US had his ass grabbed by the canadian and the kid pushed him off and he did a faceplant lol. Me and all my friends were like "OMG SURPRISE BUTTSECKS!" and then "PWNED BEOTCH!"...it was kinda awkward as 3 of us said it in unison....



pfft butt-groped by canadians. Don't we americans feel silly now?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What how am I creepy? =[



maybe the awesome face fox?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What how am I creepy? =[



If I remember your facebook pic right you dressed all in black w/ long hair...that's a turn off, hate emo hippies >.<

You aren't into furries even half as much as I am, if I were to be gay I want it to be with a furry, adds some base to build a relationship to and it's kinky in the bedroom ^_^

You're just not my type bud, plain and simple....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> maybe the awesome face fox?


But that's not creepy, it's awesome :V

This forum needs better emotes.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If I remember your facebook pic right you dressed all in black w/ long hair...that's a turn off, hate emo hippies >.<
> 
> You aren't into furries even half as much as I am, if I were to be gay I want it to be with a furry, adds some base to build a relationship to and it's kinky in the bedroom ^_^
> 
> You're just not my type bud, plain and simple....


What backwards ass universe do you live in that Iron Maiden is considered emo?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What how am I creepy? =[



Emo hippie? I'd have to agree... That's weird


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What backwards ass universe do you live in that Iron Maiden is considered emo?



Ok fine, you just seem like a major downer....

Hell, I'm ass backwards enough to have joined the FAF...we're all a little fucked up in the head to commit such atrocities...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

why havent a mod come in here yet


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ok fine, you just seem like a major downer....
> 
> Hell, I'm ass backwards enough to have joined the FAF...we're all a little fucked up in the head to commit such atrocities...


I'm not fucked in the head.



Melkor said:


> Emo hippie? I'd have to agree... That's weird



I'm not a hippie. My old facebook pic had me in a black and green Iron Maiden shirt and I have shoulder length hair, apparently that means "emo hippy" in scotty-land.

Actually, what the fuck? Why did you memorize what I look like?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> why havent a mod come in here yet



What does it meen when a mod comes?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> What does it meen when a mod comes?


He's nerd raging and wants the thread closed.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not fucked in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a hippie. My old facebook pic had me in a black and green Iron Maiden shirt and I have shoulder length hair, apparently that means "emo hippy" in scotty-land.


mmm long haired guys are awesome



Heckler & Koch said:


> Actually, what the fuck? Why did you memorize what I look like?



he dreams about you every night.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not fucked in the head.
> *Yes you are, all furries are *
> 
> 
> ...


*Photographic memory much? First impressions normally stick with a person?*


Melkor said:


> What does it meen when a mod comes?



It means the thread's locked so we just hop off to another thread and derail that. It's our daily ritual by now. Best to have this thread opened up though so we only screw up one thread rather than ALL of them


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Actually, what the fuck? Why did you memorize what I look like?



I think I'd remember what you look like too, if you were all emo hippie.. Lol in Scotty-land


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Photographic memory much? First impressions normally stick with a person?*
> 
> 
> It means the thread's locked so we just hop off to another thread and derail that. It's our daily ritual by now. Best to have this thread opened up though so we only screw up one thread rather than ALL of them


That's because you live in backwards-ass hickland. I live in slightly askew-ass hickland.



AleutheWolf said:


> mmm long haired guys are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> he dreams about you every night.



Yes, yes we are


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I think I'd remember what you look like too, if you were all emo hippie.. Lol in Scotty-land



I prefer Hotty-land cause it's more appropriate hehe.

Jk, Getting too self-conscience v_v




> That's because you live in backwards-ass hickland. I live in slightly askew-ass hickland.



No I don't, I live half an hour from one of the most northern cities in the US!

I admit we have a few hicks, and I hate each and every one of em but a VAST majority of us are normal....(The question is, what defines normal haha)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If I remember your facebook pic right you dressed all in black w/ long hair...that's a turn off, hate emo hippies >.<


 
Wait....what the balls? long hair on guys = hot.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I prefer Hotty-land cause it's more appropriate hehe.
> 
> Jk, Getting too self-conscience v_v
> 
> ...



Then why are you saying guys with long hair are hated up there, yet down here nobody cares? PARADOX I SAY!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Wait....what the balls? long hair on guys = hot.



exactly


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then why are you saying guys with long hair are hated up there, yet down here nobody cares? PARADOX I SAY!



I used to look kinda like a girl, I had pretty long hair. Nobody cares what you do with what you look down here, it's pretty nice.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then why are you saying guys with long hair are hated up there, yet down here nobody cares? PARADOX I SAY!



Because hicks belong in the south, not the north......

Edit: Short hair on a chick is schmexy, I totally digg this one chick in my school that's got short hair that's got pink highlights but alas, she's outta my grasp in 24 days as she's like a sophomore and i'm a senior....


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Because hicks belong in the south, not the north......
> 
> Edit: Short hair on a chick is schmexy, I totally digg this one chick in my school that's got short hair that's got pink highlights but alas, she's outta my grasp in 24 days as she's like a sophomore and i'm a senior....



I hate the south.

and girls with short hair look like lesbians DX


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I hate the south.
> *I don't hate the south really, I'm slightly annoyed by southerns but I've grown used to it has half my family "lives below the stupid line" aka the south....
> *
> 
> and girls with short hair look like lesbians DX



So, what's wrong with lesbians?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I hate the south.
> 
> and girls with short hair look like lesbians DX


 

....ouch.....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I hate the south.
> 
> and girls with short hair look like lesbians DX


This, sort of, I prefer long hair, but short is fine depending on the girl. Most of the time it makes them look like lesbos.

Also I find it perfectly fine that all the girls like long hair and all the gay guys hate it


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> So, what's wrong with lesbians?



It's more the fact that girl on girl is more widely accepted than guy on guy. Fuckin double standard.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This, sort of, I prefer long hair, but short is fine depending on the girl. Most of the time it makes them look like lesbos.
> 
> Also I find it perfectly fine that all the girls like long hair and all the gay guys hate it



HICK
Nuff said


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

I happen to like my short hair..I miss it being pink though. That was hot.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also I find it perfectly fine that all the girls like long hair and all the gay guys hate it



lol my bf is bi and he has long hair. It's roughly as long as mine.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I happen to like my short hair..I miss it being pink though. That was hot.



<333 I love short pink hair.

Oh murr....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr....


Get that shit outa here >=[



Scotty1700 said:


> HICK
> Nuff said



Well, I live in the south, have guns, have an ATV... I guess that qualifies me?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get that shit outa here >=[
> 
> *Sorry, I had to get that outta my system *
> 
> ...



.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> <333 I love short pink hair.
> 
> Oh murr....


 
>: [ ew.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> .


Why don't you just type your response outside the quotes? -_-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why don't you just type your response outside the quotes? -_-



Cause I'm a furry fucktard.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause I'm a furry fucktard.


True, you are probably the biggest furry faggot I've ever talked to....

Oh my god... D=


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True, you are probably the biggest furry faggot I've ever talked to....
> 
> Oh my god... D=



Hehe yet you still drag yourself over to your computer and chit-chat with me...I take it you're fond of the drama I create ^_^


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> What does it meen when a mod comes?


means a thread is to be closed
but the topic went back on topic


Heckler & Koch said:


> True, you are probably the biggest  furry faggot I've ever talked to....
> 
> Oh my god... D=


YOU ARE INFECTED SON *stays in the safe room*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe yet you still drag yourself over to your computer and chit-chat with me...I take it you're fond of the drama I create ^_^


I just wanna yiff you obviously.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> means a thread is to be closed
> but the topic went back on topic
> 
> YOU ARE INFECTED SON *stays in the safe room*



IMA FIRIN' MY FURFAG LAZAR!!!!



Heckler & Koch said:


> I just wanna yiff you obviously.



Nein, you're too hypocritical. One sec you're dry humping your desk thinking it's me and the next you're "Your a doucher fag, Tits or GTFo!"


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nein, you're too hypocritical. One sec you're dry humping your desk thinking it's me and the next you're "Your a doucher fag, Tits or GTFo!"



His yiffs are secretly ploys to troll you even further :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> IMA FIRIN' MY FURFAG LAZAR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, you're too hypocritical. One sec you're dry humping your desk thinking it's me and the next you're "Your a doucher fag, Tits or GTFo!"


Copilot: SIR! OUR SARCASM DETECTORS ARE PICKING UP SOMETHING! WHAT SHOULD WE DO!?!?

Scotty: QUIET DAMN YOU! DO NOT INTERRUPT THE CAPTAIN WHILE HE IS LOOKING AT FURRY ORGIES!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> IMA FIRIN' MY FURFAG LAZAR!!!!


RULES OF LEFT 4 DEAD IS IN ACTION:
Unless I open the safe room door nothing gets in unless its a fucking tank


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> RULES OF LEFT 4 DEAD IS IN ACTION:
> Unless I open the safe room door nothing gets in unless its a fucking tank



*opens door* NO PILLS HERE D:< *leaves door open and walks away*


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> *opens door* NO PILLS HERE D:< *leaves door open and walks away*


D= *grabs Autoshotty*


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> D= *grabs Autoshotty*



*throws puke right in front of you* >:3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

-sobbbbbb- -startled by flashlight- FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Fuck your L4D, Killing Floor is the best PC zombie game


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> *throws puke right in front of you* >:3


...*tosses Bile bomb on and flees for the next safe room*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fuck your L4D, Killing Floor is the best PC zombie game


 

Killing Floor is alright. A bit more difficult though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fuck your L4D, Killing Floor is the best PC zombie game


both L4D and Killing floor you arent killing zombies
one is folks infected with mutant strain of Rabies, the other is EXPERIEMENTS


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> both L4D and Killing floor you arent killing zombies
> one is folks infected with mutant strain of Rabies, the other is EXPERIEMENTS


Hey, they're close enough to zombies.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey, they're close enough to zombies.


no 
Zombies<Infected<Experiments


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no
> Zombies<Infected<Experiments


IT'S BOTH BARRELS FO YOU, BAWSTAWDS!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> IT'S BOTH BARRELS FO YOU, BAWSTAWDS!


official instructions say :"KILL ALL SONS OF BITCHES"


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> official instructions say :"KILL ALL SONS OF BITCHES"



.50 CALIBAH TAWME, THIS'LL SORT YOU BAWTAWDS OUT!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Too much stuff happens in my .....not presence.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Too much stuff happens in my .....not presence.



Then quit leaving!


----------



## Koray (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll make a tape with you and me.



Don't even think about it...>_>


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> There comes a time in a furs life when he realizes that theres no such thing as the right woman, Thats also why straight guys say its unnatural for a guy to be with the same woman more than 7 years.
> 
> Well basically.... if you want someone like you..... Its probably another guy....


 
STFU fag :V

vagina > penis


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Koray said:


> Don't even think about it...>_>



0_0


----------



## Koray (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> 0_0



0_o


----------



## TDK (Feb 21, 2010)

Koray said:


> 0_o



6_6


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> STFU fag :V
> 
> vagina > penis


AW HELL NAW!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> AW HELL NAW!


 
*HELL FUCKING YEA!!!*

Also I still fail to see how its enjoyable to stick things in people asses or to take shit up the the ass too


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> AW HELL NAW!



Agreed 



south syde fox said:


> Also I still fail to see how its enjoyable to stick things in people asses or to take shit up the the ass too



Well it's not just the pleasure, it's the fact that someone's loving on you <3
Also, it's hot. Not necessarily wonderful but it's dirty and most people like it that way.
Last, prostate stimulation...nuff said.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Also I still fail to see how its enjoyable to stick things in people asses or to take shit up the the ass too



dunno about the first but the second is easy. The prostate is an extremely sensitive organ and it just so happens to be located in the ass.

yay for anatomy and physiology + sex ed


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But thats like saying someone loves you and then precedes to rub your dick with sandpaper :[

also can't that like fuck your insides up or something?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well it's not just the pleasure, it's the fact that someone's loving on you <3
> Also, it's hot. Not necessarily wonderful but it's dirty and most people like it that way.
> Last, prostate stimulation...nuff said.



there's our, average niehborhood scotty thinking outside of the box again!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> *HELL FUCKING YEA!!!*
> 
> Also I still fail to see how its enjoyable to stick things in people asses or to take shit up the the ass too



I unno.  Ask the ladies that like anal.  :3


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> But thats like saying someone loves you and then precedes to rub your dick with sandpaper :[
> 
> also can't that like fuck your insides up or something?



then you're doin' it wrong :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I unno. Ask the ladies that like anal. :3


 girls are weird to begin with and love cocks in what ever holes they got in their body :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well it's not just the pleasure, it's the fact that someone's loving on you <3
> Also, it's hot. Not necessarily wonderful but it's dirty and most people like it that way.
> Last, prostate stimulation...nuff said.



I just HATE the thought of putting your junk where someone shits out of D:

AWWWW HELL NAW!!!!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> But thats like saying someone loves you and then precedes to rub your dick with sandpaper :[
> 
> also can't that like fuck your insides up or something?



Maybe if you're hung like a horse, it would mess up your insides.  :c


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> girls are weird to begin with and love cocks in what ever holes they got in their body :V



lol nostril fucking


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Maybe if you're hung like a horse, it would mess up your insides. :c


 
<.<



Shark_the_raptor said:


> lol nostril fucking


 
maybe an Asian dude can fulfill that fantasy of whoever wants that


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> girls are weird to begin with and love cocks in what ever holes they got in their body :V


yes...my girl is weird, then again shes bi but prefers guys and have 1 or 2 lesbian friends


and now a whole new meaning on MIND FUCK


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> yes...my girl is weird, then again shes bi but prefers guys and have 1 or 2 lesbian friends


 
*BOOMER!!!*

o3o
I want lesbian friends, is there a website where I can purchase them? :O


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> *BOOMER!!!*
> 
> o3o
> I want lesbian friends, is there a website where I can purchase them? :O


no you suppose to get them when they are bi then wait till they get a bad relationship with a guy to go lesbian. Thats how I got my lesbian friend


----------



## TDK (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no you suppose to get them when they are bi then wait till they get a bad relationship with a guy to go lesbian. Thats how I got my lesbian friend



It's case by case, for me my lesbian friend was always interested in pussy. I don't even think she's ever been in a relationship with a dude. Too broish for 'em I guess.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hard topic to argue about. It's not any different than doing a chick in the rear end...and chicks like it less than guys do as guys can climax off of it...Keep in mind that sex isn't the only part of love, people naturally want to get intimate after they establish a relationship so in the end you got someone you're willing to die for AND someone who loves you enough to "take the shaft"...I find it very uplifting...


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no you suppose to get them when they are bi then wait till they get a bad relationship with a guy to go lesbian. Thats how I got my lesbian friend


 
Hmm it makes sense...brb fucking up relationships



Scotty1700 said:


> Hard topic to argue about. It's not any different than doing a chick in the rear end...and chicks like it less than guys do as guys can climax off of it...Keep in mind that sex isn't the only part of love, people naturally want to get intimate after they establish a relationship so in the end you got someone you're willing to die for AND someone who loves you enough to "take the shaft"...I find it very uplifting...


 
It still makes no sense to me but I guess its something I will never understand :\


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Also I still fail to see how its enjoyable to stick things in people asses


Its called lube, maybe you should try it.


----------



## Koray (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Its called lube, maybe you should try it.



I used lube the first time. Didn't use it the next ones but still liked it :?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Koray said:


> I used lube the first time. Didn't use it the next ones :?


lol well your a masochist.


----------



## Koray (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> lol well your a masochist.



But it didn't hurt much DX


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Its called lube, maybe you should try it.


 
Maybe I shouldn't and it still seems about enjoyable and fucking hammering your junk with a hammer and getting off to it, like I said its something *I was never meant to understand* :|

This is what I think, the ass is a one way street, things go out and never go in.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

i almost get the feeling that i'm the only virgin here >.>

v_v


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i almost get the feeling that i'm the only virgin here >.>
> 
> v_v



You're not alone.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You're not alone.



yay! ^^


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i almost get the feeling that i'm the only virgin here >.>
> 
> v_v



I'm one too. But I'm young so it doesn't really count. >.>


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Technically I'm a virgin. Have no real desire to lose it unless I randomly get really horny. Then there are expletives said about how i need a boyfriend.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You're not alone.





AleutheWolf said:


> yay! ^^





Tommy said:


> I'm one too. But I'm young so it doesn't really count. >.>



yeah!
virgin's unite!


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah!
> virgins unite!



no. also, grammar fix.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Hmm it makes sense...brb fucking up relationships
> 
> It still makes no sense to me but I guess its something I will never understand :\



Most strictly straight people don't understand homosexuality....You and HK are fine examples.



AleutheWolf said:


> i almost get the feeling that i'm the only virgin here >.>
> 
> v_v



Gosh don't feel down, I'm turning 18 and I'm still a virgin. I'm quite saddened by it but I'm aware that it's not really needed


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Most strictly straight people don't understand homosexuality....You and HK are fine examples.


Hey...I'm still straight


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Gosh don't feel down, I'm turning 18 and I'm still a virgin. I'm quite saddened by it but I'm aware that it's not really needed



God I feel old now, I'm 21 DX


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Hey...I'm still straight


 
Yea he's straight, look at that sig <3


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Yea he's straight, look at that sig <3



Bewbz


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yet he understands it....hmm, at least you're not against it


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yet he understands it....hmm, at least you're not against it


no its the rules of friends, you must have minimal: One gay friend, and one Lesbian friend


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Just because someone is straight and can't wrap their head around the idea of people of the same gender banging doesn't mean they're against it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no its the rules of friends, you must have minimal: One gay friend, and one Lesbian friend


 
Like 4/5 of my friends are gay or lesbian


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

17 and still a virgin, still haven't found the right person yet sadly T_T


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Like 4/5 of my friends are gay or lesbian


thats fine, those are just the minimal


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Most strictly straight people don't understand homosexuality....You and HK are fine examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh don't feel down, I'm turning 18 and I'm still a virgin. I'm quite saddened by it but I'm aware that it's not really needed



i'm straight and understand it just fine! 
that's the spririt!



Wulfe said:


> 17 and still a virgin, still haven't found the right person yet sadly T_T



don't feel bad, neither have i!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i almost get the feeling that i'm the only virgin here >.>
> 
> v_v



Lol I'm most definetly a virgin as well


----------



## TDK (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Most strictly straight people don't understand homosexuality....



Man i'm Bi and I don't understand it, but i'm not there to understand the principles of homosexuality, i'm there to fuck.

BTW: Is there like some kind of virgin meet and greet going on here now?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

TDK said:


> BTW: Is there like some kind of virgin meet and greet going on here now?



Yes, and if there isn't one officially, there should be!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Yes, and if there isn't one officially, there should be!



this!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Just because someone is straight and can't wrap their head around the idea of people of the same gender banging doesn't mean they're against it.


 
This^
I might not be gay but I don't got anything against people who are, one of my favorite cousin's is gay but it doesn't bother me in the least.  What I was getting at is that I just don't find whats pleasurable about gay sex and its something I'm not into myself


----------



## Raska (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you ever heard of the Kinsey Scale? Basically it's a measure of a person's sexuality, with 0 being exclusively hetero, 1 being predominantly hetero, only incidentally homosexual; 2 predominantly hetero, _more than_ incidentally homosexual; 3 being completely bisexual; 4 being predominantly homosexual, more than incidentally heterosexual; 5 being the homosexual equivalent to 2 and with 6 being exclusively homosexual. Basically, it means that everyone has a little bit of bisexuality in them, it just depends on what amount.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Do drug stores sell KY jelly?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Awsome.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 21, 2010)

I sell KY jelly.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Why the hell does scotty think I am some evil gay-hater?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

*Humps H&K*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Because you don't want to take it, and you don't understand why anyone would want to.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why the hell does scotty think I am some evil gay-hater?



Go back and look at some of your previous posts on this thread and understand how that can be inferred!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why the hell does scotty think I am some evil gay-hater?


cause you actually are teh average gay blocker in truth


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> *Humps H&K*


DEEPER!



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Because you don't want to take it, and you don't understand why anyone would want to.



I do understand why someone would do it, I just don't understand why people want _me _to do it.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DEEPER!
> I just don't understand why people want _me _to do it.


Lol okay

Because your sexy.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Lol okay
> 
> Because your sexy.


Why yes I am thank you.

Now get back to doing me in the ass.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why yes I am thank you.
> 
> Now get back to doing me in the ass.


I'm going to destroy you


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Because you don't want to take it, and you don't understand why anyone would want to.





Melkor said:


> Go back and look at some of your previous posts on this thread and understand how that can be inferred!



^these! :]


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I'm going to destroy you


Good, I can't wait.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

why is it every time I leave someone ends up getting humped? am I, like, some sort of anti-yiff charm or something?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> why is it every time I leave someone ends up getting humped? am I, like, some sort of anti-yiff charm or something?


no its cause you are in florida


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> why is it every time I leave someone ends up getting humped? am I, like, some sort of anti-yiff charm or something?



yep, come to think of it it always happens not but a page after you leave. lol


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> why is it every time I leave someone ends up getting humped? am I, like, some sort of anti-yiff charm or something?


Everyone is too busy drooling over the fact that a woman is in here to have buttsex.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 21, 2010)

^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> ^


Awesome! Another vagina!

Heeeeell yeaaaaaaaaah


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everyone is too busy drooling over the fact that a woman is in here to have buttsex.



i dont drool over women.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

_I'm not >_>_


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> _I'm not >_>_


cause you vanish when they appear


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes you do. You gays will turn straight eventually, you just haven't had the right vagina.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Yes you do. You gays will turn straight eventually, you just haven't had the right vagina.


The right vagina for me is mangina.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> why is it every time I leave someone ends up getting humped? am I, like, some sort of anti-yiff charm or something?





LonelyKitsune said:


> yep, come to think of it it always happens not but a page after you leave. lol



lol, ironic.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Yes you do. You gays will turn straight eventually, you just haven't had the right vagina.



ive had a few, not a lot, but i have to say ill stick to dick.

but if i do find a girl that just blows my mind then maybe... 

but for now...


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol strapon.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Lol strapon.


I wouldn't let a girl do that to me.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Lol strapon.



hmmmm... ;3


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wouldn't let a girl do that to me.



...





















I would. :<


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

So who wants to yiff


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> yep, come to think of it it always happens not but a page after you leave. lol



even in other forums on different sites it happens DX

OMG RAGE


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So who wants to yiff



-raises hand-


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So who wants to yiff



WHAT!? why why why do you always do this!!!

*you know i want to* but i promised i wouldnt say anything sexual towards you... *sigh*


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> WHAT!? why why why do you always do this!!!



he gets his orgasm through mind fucking.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -raises hand-


I'd gladly yiff you any time, just say when 



LonelyKitsune said:


> WHAT!? why why why do you always do this!!!


Because it's funny.

also this



AleutheWolf said:


> he gets his orgasm through mind fucking.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 21, 2010)

This is officially a whoring thread..


... and everyone is watching.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> This is officially a whoring thread..
> 
> 
> ... and everyone is watching.



ceiling furry watches you yiff


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Yiff: for when you have nothing better to do with your time than cyber with furries


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yiff: for when you have nothing better to do with your time than cyber with furries




lol, true.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Ima go play killing floor, if you're a bad enough dude you'll take to me on steam. The sexy yiff with the ladies will have to wait, sorry


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ima go play killing floor, if you're a bad enough dude you'll take to me on steam. The sexy yiff with the ladies will have to wait, sorry



Gimmee yer steam, gotta stalk you!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> WHAT!? why why why do you always do this!!!
> 
> *you know i want to* but i promised i wouldnt say anything sexual towards you... *sigh*


lol I'm still open...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Raska said:


> Have you ever heard of the Kinsey Scale? Basically it's a measure of a person's sexuality, with 0 being exclusively hetero, 1 being predominantly hetero, only incidentally homosexual; 2 predominantly hetero, _more than_ incidentally homosexual; 3 being completely bisexual; 4 being predominantly homosexual, more than incidentally heterosexual; 5 being the homosexual equivalent to 2 and with 6 being exclusively homosexual. Basically, it means that everyone has a little bit of bisexuality in them, it just depends on what amount.



Kinsey scale is a lie. I'm a Kinsey one and I'm the biggest gay whore on the FAF....




Heckler & Koch said:


> Why the hell does scotty think I am some evil gay-hater?



I don't think you're a gay hater....we're still acquainted with each other, right?



Seriman said:


> lol I'm still open...




Oh murr, I still never yiffed you yet hehe.



LonelyKitsune said:


> WHAT!? why why why do you always do this!!!
> 
> *you know i want to* but i promised i wouldnt say anything sexual towards you... *sigh*



I'm available seeing as you won't go at it with HK 

P.S. How's it goin' down there ^_^


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *snip*
> Oh murr, I still never yiffed you yet hehe.
> 
> I'm available seeing as you won't go at it with HK


Hehe  Murr indeed.

Let's make it a threesome! lol


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Hehe  Murr indeed.
> 
> Let's make it a threesome! lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Where and how hard


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Where and how hard


Skype, and as hard as is necessary.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh murr...I like where this is going. Well, Ratte made his warning so no more RPing on the forums for a bit. (He said he was gonna turn the forums inside out if he saw another )


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr...I like where this is going. Well, Ratte made his warning so no more RPing on the forums for a bit. (He said he was gonna turn the forums inside out if he saw another )


I agree. let us stop *here* now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I agree. let us stop *here* now.



Exactly what I had in mind 

Gotta reinstall skype so I'll be a sec.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Exactly what I had in mind
> 
> Gotta reinstall skype so I'll be a sec.


M'kay!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr...I like where this is going. Well, Ratte made his warning so no more RPing on the forums for a bit. (He said he was gonna turn the forums inside out if he saw another )



uh-oh...



Scotty1700 said:


> Exactly what I had in mind
> 
> Gotta reinstall skype so I'll be a sec.





Seriman said:


> M'kay!



man, i miss out on all the fun! >:[
lol


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 21, 2010)

Apparently, the thread got derailed again...

I won't bother reading.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm starting to get tired of this. The furries that say that all other furries are bi or gay. It gets really annoying when you meet someone new and when you say you're not gay they say something like "not gay yet :3". Then when I tell them "I don't like penises and have no intention of ever trying anal sex", they keep pushing it and say you will eventually because they've seen it happen before. Apparently every furry has some sort of gay hivemind and will all eventually have butt sex?
> 
> So if you think that way, could you explain why you think this? I don't get it.



Huh? I always though that was some sort of in-joke.
Personally everything that I wanted to say was already said in the first page. 
Yet, I still don't think the sole act of being in the fandom can change a person's sexuality. It's more of what person in the fandom you hang with: Ever heard of poisonous friends?


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> All the "straight" furries I know who have been involved for over 3 years turned either gay or bi at some point.
> 
> ...



I'm noticing that 

It's weird.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> I'm noticing that
> 
> It's weird.



You'll warm up to the idea


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> You'll warm up to the idea


until it becomes L4D/Killing floor


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> until it becomes L4D/Killing floor



WTF enough with the l4d!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Ammo!


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> You'll warm up to the idea



Shut up, *I'm not bi* *I'm not bi* *I'm not BI!!* 
DAMNIT!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Shut up, *I'm not bi* *I'm not bi* *I'm not BI!!*
> DAMNIT!



You have to fight the temptation!


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> You have to fight the temptation!



I'm not into gayness in real life, but I have no problem with the gay yiff. WTF?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

Anybody else realize that the fandom is 70% teens?  Think about it for a little bit and you'll have you're answer.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> WTF enough with the l4d!


what, everything can devolve down to L4D/Killing floor


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Anybody else realize that the fandom is 70% teens?  Think about it for a little bit and you'll have you're answer.



Hell yeah. I admit i'm 14, I take it with PRIDE!

The more I think about it, the more I think I am. But, what is it called to be gay with furrys and not in real life?


----------



## TDK (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Anybody else realize that the fandom is 70% teens?  Think about it for a little bit and you'll have you're answer.



But on CSI and all the magazine articles it was just a bunch of 40 year old virgins... what gives?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Anybody else realize that the fandom is 70% teens?  Think about it for a little bit and you'll have you're answer.


Month 1"I'm 15 and I think I'm gay"
Month 3"No I think I'm actually Bi"
Month 7"Nope I'm gay"
Month 8" I'm straight"
Month 11" I think I'm GAY"


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Hell yeah. I admit i'm 14, I take it with PRIDE!


Now think about it, what are teens known negatively for?


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Now think about it, what are teens known negatively for?



Immaturity? Angst? The works. Hey, I _try _to take my sexuality head first (No pun intended) but, I still have a hard time with the "Am I straight or bi?" 
Fuck, I hate angst and I'm angsty.
NOW YOU'VE DONE IT


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Hell yeah. I admit i'm 14, I take it with PRIDE!
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I think I am. But, what is it called to be gay with furrys and not in real life?


Age 14 FTW!!    I think it's something of a furry "fetish", though it's starting to seep through for me...... I do believe I'm becoming bi IRL, as even the Kinsey scale test said so. (I scored 3)


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Shut up, *I'm not bi* *I'm not bi* *I'm not BI!!*
> DAMNIT!



Your transition from straight to bi is inevitable, EMBRACE THE GAY!!!!1!1


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Age 14 FTW!!    I think it's something of a furry "fetish", though it's starting to seep through for me......



It took me awhile to admit I'm furry (To my self, fuck my parents and sk00l mates. After my friend did a Google search for yiff when he saw the article, he HATES them. I'm like his best friend) 

it'll grow on you, Now, Admitting I'm bi, that's harder.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Your transition from straight to bi is inevitable, EMBRACE THE GAY!!!!1!1


Yes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Immaturity? Angst? The works. Hey, I _try _to take my sexuality head first (No pun intended) but, I still have a hard time with the "Am I straight or bi?"
> Fuck, I hate angst and I'm angsty.
> NOW YOU'VE DONE IT


Congrats people you've figured it out the majority of the fandom are teenagers and still figuring out their sexuality.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> It took me awhile to admit I'm furry (To my self, fuck my parents and sk00l mates. After my friend did a Google search for yiff when he saw the article, he HATES them. I'm like his best friend)
> 
> it'll grow on you, Now, Admitting I'm bi, that's harder.



Your only hurting yourself by resisting. Resistance, well, Resistance is FUTILE!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Your only hurting yourself by resisting. Resistance, well, Resistance is FUTILE!



I'm resisting quite well, thank you.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> It took me awhile to admit I'm furry (To my self, fuck my parents and sk00l mates. After my friend did a Google search for yiff when he saw the article, he HATES them. I'm like his best friend)
> 
> it'll grow on you, Now, Admitting I'm bi, that's harder.


I have not told my folks, though I think they might be slowly finding out, my friends have all accepted the fact that I am, and one even likes it a lot. I'm still in decision on wether to actually act on being bi, though I've accepted that fact that I am.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Your only hurting yourself by resisting. Resistance, well, Resistance is FUTILE!


Give it up dude, not everyone in the fandom is gay because furry is *not* a sexuality.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Give it up dude, not everyone in the fandom is gay because furry is *not* a sexuality.


This.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Give it up dude, not everyone in the fandom is gay because furry is *not* a sexuality.



Me.. Give up? Ha, you'll all see!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm resisting quite well, thank you.



Who asked you!? Just kidding lol, you do know I'm joking right?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 21, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Hell yeah. I admit i'm 14, I take it with PRIDE!
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I think I am. But, what is it called to be gay with furrys and not in real life?



Fursexual.  :V  (which is retarded)


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Your only hurting yourself by resisting. Resistance, well, Resistance is FUTILE!



Way to quote the borg.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> This.


Meh that's pretty much the only problem I have with the fandom anymore, 70% of the fandom are teens which explains the drama, yiff is just porn and we're on the internet and people trying to get rid of it are idiots, there are many teens that are stilling figuring out their sexuality and in the fandom by default you are thought of as gay/bi.  Pedophilia is absurdly common nowadays, which is scary, most of them are into teens, zoophiles are just stupid and think this is somewhere to be accepted.
What still pisses me off is how alot of gay furs think it's a sexuality and think all furs are gay, sorry people furry isn't gay it just has alot of gays
furry + porn = yiff
gay + furry = gay + furry, because being gay/bi is separate from being furry.
gay + furry =/= gayfurry
etc etc


Shark_the_raptor said:


> Fursexual.  :V  (which is retarded)


OH GOD I'm starting to see fursexual waaaaayyyyyy to much.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Way to quote the borg.



What's a borg?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> What's a borg?


 
-_- *seethe*


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Meh that's pretty much the only problem I have with the fandom anymore, 70% of the fandom are teens which explains the drama, yiff is just porn and we're on the internet and people trying to get rid of it are idiots, there are many teens that are stilling figuring out their sexuality and in the fandom by default you are thought of as gay/bi.  Pedophilia is absurdly common nowadays, which is scary, most of them are into teens, zoophiles are just stupid and think this is somewhere to be accepted.
> What still pisses me off is how alot of gay furs think it's a sexuality and think all furs are gay, sorry people furry isn't gay it just has alot of gays
> furry + porn = yiff
> gay + furry = gay + furry, because being gay/bi is separate from being furry.
> ...



I agree, I think that it's a fetish.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> you do know I'm joking right?


*cough* bullshit *cough*


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> What's a borg?



Google the borg. "Resitence is futile, you will be assimilated into the borg collective"


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borg_(Star_Trek)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not even that much of a star treck fan and I know what the borg are, jesus dude.

also hai guiz im bi nao


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

o hai thur H&K.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> o hai thur H&K.


hai wanna yiff


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

all night long bby


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hai wanna yiff


hold up *grabs camera* continue


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not even that much of a star treck fan and I know what the borg are, jesus dude.
> 
> also hai guiz im bi nao



congratz on being bi


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> hold up *grabs camera* continue


u wanna yiff bby



KylieIsACannibal said:


> all night long bby


kay


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Feb 21, 2010)

_Could it be all the hugging?_

Actually, I appreciate the female form, albeit from a discreet distance. That way, she won't expect dinner and a movie.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I might be turning my friends on to the furry fandom. As soon as I got my tail and started wearing it around my boyfriend asked me to get him cat ears and a tail, my roommate found out and HE wants to get bear ears and when I talked to my OTHER friend about it she wants in on the tail/ear wearing too.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

You know what I hate? Chick movies. Anyone here seen The Notebook? Pile 'O Shit. So you're taking me to a slasher flick, bitch.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I think I might be turning my friends on to the furry fandom. As soon as I got my tail and started wearing it around my boyfriend asked me to get him cat ears and a tail, my roommate found out and HE wants to get bear ears and when I talked to my OTHER friend about it she wants in on the tail/ear wearing too.


WHAT ARE YOU DOING! GET THEM OUT BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You know what I hate? Chick movies. Anyone here seen The Notebook? Pile 'O Shit. So you're taking me to a slasher flick, bitch.


Awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I think I might be turning my friends on to the furry fandom. As soon as I got my tail and started wearing it around my boyfriend asked me to get him cat ears and a tail, my roommate found out and HE wants to get bear ears and when I talked to my OTHER friend about it she wants in on the tail/ear wearing too.


That's nothing I think I accidently made my mom a fur.
Curse you "furry fandom for idiots" :V


Tommy said:


> congratz on being bi


You shouldn't take him seriously, he RP's the forums extremely well.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHAT ARE YOU DOING! GET THEM OUT BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!



I actually tried! DX

I told them all the shit that furries get and they don't care!

(Actually, I think my roommate would be in it for the lulz. We call him the wookie after all. I think he's the original otherkin that actually looks the part)


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You shouldn't take him seriously, he RP's the forums extremely well.



I know.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I actually tried! DX
> 
> I told them all the shit that furries get and they don't care!
> 
> (Actually, I think my roommate would be in it for the lulz. We call him the wookie after all. I think he's the original otherkin that actually looks the part)


I feel so sorry for them...

also GUIZ I R REALLY BI NAO


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I feel so sorry for them...
> 
> also GUIZ I R REALLY BI NAO



Bi guys are hawt =3


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GUIZ I R REALLY BI NAO



Well since you put it that way, I believe you?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> also GUIZ I R REALLY BI NAO


post pics of yourself naked then :V


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I feel so sorry for them...
> 
> also GUIZ I R REALLY BI NAO


i know! I would totally do buttsecks but i has to sleeeeep.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> post pics of yourself naked then :V



-nosebleeds and faints-


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -nosebleeds and faints-


Hey I'd show you pics baby :V


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey I'd show you pics baby :V



gay pr0nz pl0x? 8D


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> gay pr0nz pl0x? 8D


NO, DON'T


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

You guys probably don't wanna see nudes of me since I'm a little overweight. OH NOES DON'T LET SCOTTY IN HERE OR HE'LL START TELLING ME I'M A FAT FUCK BECAUSE I WEIGHT LIKE 220 EVEN THOUGH I JUST HAVE A BIT OF A GUT :V


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys probably don't wanna see nudes of me since I'm a little overweight. OH NOES DON'T LET SCOTTY IN HERE OR HE'LL START TELLING ME I'M A FAT FUCK BECAUSE I WEIGHT LIKE 220 EVEN THOUGH I JUST HAVE A BIT OF A GUT :V



but that just means you're extra cuddly X3


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> gay pr0nz pl0x? 8D


No, chicks dig me cause I'm hot why should I go gay?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but that just means you're extra cuddly X3


True, though I also started a small diet and an exercise routine, MAYBE SCOTTY WON'T HATE ME NOW! GOOD THING I'M NOT BLACK! :V


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys probably don't wanna see nudes of me since I'm a little overweight. OH NOES DON'T LET SCOTTY IN HERE OR HE'LL START TELLING ME I'M A FAT FUCK BECAUSE I WEIGHT LIKE 220 EVEN THOUGH I JUST HAVE A BIT OF A GUT :V



Why would you say that?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

I <3 H&K


----------



## Seriman (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys probably don't wanna see nudes of me since I'm a little overweight. OH NOES DON'T LET SCOTTY IN HERE OR HE'LL START TELLING ME I'M A FAT FUCK BECAUSE I WEIGHT LIKE 220 EVEN THOUGH I JUST HAVE A BIT OF A GUT :V


LIKEOMIGOD I don't want to see nudes, but we weigh the same.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I <3 H&K


I <3 you too, hell, I <3 all you guys!



Melkor said:


> Why would you say that?



Scotty raged out in another thread about how he hates black and fat people.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No, chicks dig me cause I'm hot why should I go gay?



but....all gay men are hot. You can't be hot and straight! It's not possible :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh god guys, I'm not a walking skeleton. I hope scotty doesn't hate me D:!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but....all gay men are hot. *You can't be hot and straight! It's not possible* :V


=[



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Oh god guys, I'm not a walking skeleton. I hope scotty doesn't hate me D:!!



YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE LET YOURSELF GO YOU FAT BITCH!

GOD! >=[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True, though I also started a small diet and an exercise routine, MAYBE SCOTTY WON'T HATE ME NOW! GOOD THING I'M NOT BLACK! :V



Come on man, I'm soft at this point. I don't stand behind my previously said words as I didn't know anyone though it would mean as much as it did and I find it dumb of me to hate someone because of dumb reasons.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I <3 you too, hell, I <3 all you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Scotty raged out in another thread about how he hates black and fat people.



Because black people are bigger than him?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Come on man, I'm soft at this point. I don't stand behind my previously said words as I didn't know anyone though it would mean as much as it did and I find it dumb of me to hate someone because of dumb reasons.


Even if you "didn't mean what you said", this proves you have no self control and don't think before you say/act.

This gives us all the right to mock you

so HURRRRRRRRRRRRR! :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but....all gay men are hot. You can't be hot and straight! It's not possible :V


yes you can, if you have a gay friend or is Metro


Heckler & Koch said:


> I <3 you too, hell, I <3 all you  guys!


why do you love all the guys D=


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Because black people are bigger than him?


Probably, he's just jealous because black people (and me ) are bigger than him down there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but....all gay men are hot. You can't be hot and straight! It's not possible :V


I know how to divide by zero, you're argument is invalid.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE LET YOURSELF GO YOU FAT BITCH!
> 
> GOD! >=[


 
I'M SORRY D: MY DOCTOR SAID ALL THAT SPEED WASNT GOOD FOR ME AND MADE ME STOP


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True, though I also started a small diet and an exercise routine, MAYBE SCOTTY WON'T HATE ME NOW! GOOD THING I'M NOT BLACK! :V



okay, now IM pissed...
dammit, when will people just learn to quit being such insensitive asses and learn to accept each other?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> =[



Ok, ok there are a few straight gems out there. Like Keanu Reeves and Alfred Molina. mmmmm -drools-


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> okay, now IM pissed...
> dammit, when will people just learn to quit being such insensitive asses and learn to accept each other?


YES WE ARE BEING SO INSENSITIVE BECAUSE SCOTTY HATES DEM NIGGAZ AND DEM FATTIES!

OH LAWDY LAWDZ!



AleutheWolf said:


> Ok, ok there are a few straight gems out there. Like Keanu Reeves and Alfred Molina. mmmmm -drools-



What about me =[


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Because black people are bigger than him?



haha....... no


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Oh god guys, I'm not a walking skeleton. I hope scotty doesn't hate me D:!!



Hell, I'm starting to hate you for other things. If you read at least half of my posts, I said I don't hate fat people, I only turn the other cheek so to speak. You don't have to be a skeleton to be liked by me, I have a 300 lb BLACK friend that I talk to EVERY day and he's into all that ICP sht. He's essentually who I "hate" when in fact I"m good friends with him. I more or less ranted when my actions were only comparible to mild disliking now CAN WE PLEASE just drop this shit before shit hits the fan again.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know how to divide by zero, you're argument is invalid.


 
One time someone divided by zero and my room collapsed in on itself and went back to normal. But I was also fucked up, so...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know how to divide by zero, you're argument is invalid.



D= oh sh-


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hell, I'm starting to hate you for other things. If you read at least half of my posts, I said I don't hate fat people, I only turn the other cheek so to speak. You don't have to be a skeleton to be liked by me, I have a 300 lb BLACK friend that I talk to EVERY day and he's into all that ICP sht. He's essentually who I "hate" when in fact I"m good friends with him. I more or less ranted when my actions were only comparible to mild disliking now CAN WE PLEASE just drop this shit before shit hits the fan again.


You know I'm sorta friends with a kid who is a racist in denial, and he uses that same excuse. I'M NOT RACIST I KNOW BLACK PEOPLE!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YES WE ARE BEING SO INSENSITIVE BECAUSE SCOTTY HATES DEM NIGGAZ AND DEM FATTIES!
> 
> OH LAWDY LAWDZ!
> 
> ...



okay, i will admit what he said was mean and out of line, but it was only his opinion. you shouldn't get on someone for just stating their opinion. the only thing you should do is accept that it was an opinion and reply with your opinion.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know I'm sorta friends with a kid who is a racist in denial, and he uses that same excuse. I'M NOT RACIST I KNOW BLACK PEOPLE!



Whatever, hate me for being racist when I'm not. I don't care about it anymore.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I more or less ranted when my actions were only comparible to mild disliking now CAN WE PLEASE just drop this shit before shit hits the fan again.



I agree with this. I'm sick and tired of all the damn drama that's gone on today.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YES WE ARE BEING SO INSENSITIVE BECAUSE SCOTTY HATES DEM NIGGAZ AND DEM FATTIES!
> 
> OH LAWDY LAWDZ!
> 
> ...



I guess if you state it with sarcasm in all caps, it's true...!?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hell, I'm starting to hate you for other things. If you read at least half of my posts, I said I don't hate fat people, I only turn the other cheek so to speak. You don't have to be a skeleton to be liked by me, I have a 300 lb BLACK friend that I talk to EVERY day and he's into all that ICP sht. He's essentually who I "hate" when in fact I"m good friends with him. I more or less ranted when my actions were only comparible to mild disliking now CAN WE PLEASE just drop this shit before shit hits the fan again.


 
Dude, you went on a tangent about how vile they are. That's more than mild dislike. Plus I'm having fun with this. I dgaf who hates me


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> okay, i will admit what he said was mean and out of line, but it was only his opinion. you shouldn't get on someone for just stating their opinion. the only thing you should do is accept that it was an opinion and reply with your opinion.


No, racism is wrong and I will NOT accept it.

Fuck you and you're "IMA FURRY ACCEPT EVERYONE" bullshit, we all know the only reason you defend scotty is because he e-fucks you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I agree with this. I'm sick and tired of all the damn drama that's gone on today.


NO it must go on for another 2 pages


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Dude, you went on a tangent about how vile they are. That's more than mild dislike. Plus I'm having fun with this. I dgaf who hates me



I said they were vile if/when they're grotesquely overweight as in they require a damn wheelchair just to get to the bathroom. I could care less about anyone under 300 lbs. Hate's a strong word in my book and I don't hate you nor anyone else for that matter. 

On that note, I'm done. Gonna go play a game or something to blow off steam as people are just pushing buttons cause of what I said.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Please stop the fighting T^T


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Please stop the fighting T^T


If you say so than I will. <3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, racism is wrong and I will NOT accept it.
> 
> Fuck you and you're "IMA FURRY ACCEPT EVERYONE" bullshit, we all know the only reason you defend scotty is because he e-fucks you.



okay, first, wrong.
does not e-fuck me.
second, fuck you and your "IMA BIG PRICK CUZ I LIKE TO YIFF ALL DAY CUZ MY BOYFRIEND LEFT ME" bullshit.
third, i am only defending him, only because it was an opinion, a simple little opinion.
and finally, i don't accept everyone, ESECIALLY not you cuz you are a gay, self centered, ass hole that feeds on the misery of others.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> D= oh sh-


0/0=1
sin(0)=0; 0=0
0/0=sin(0)/0
sin(0)/0=sin(x)/x
when x=0, then 0/0=lim(x->))sin(x)/x
L'Hopital's rule: lim(x->0) sin(x)/x cos(x)/1=cos(0)1=0/0


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

damn...there goes my entertainment D=


someone else start a fight


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, racism is wrong and I will NOT accept it.
> 
> Fuck you and you're "IMA FURRY ACCEPT EVERYONE" bullshit, we all know the only reason you defend scotty is because he e-fucks you.



How about you drop it, he didn't say to accept racism, nor did Scotty say he was racist.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 0/0=1
> sin(0)=0; 0=0
> 0/0=sin(0)/0
> sin(0)/0=sin(x)/x
> ...



FUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you say so than I will. <3



<3
-hugs- I's a happeh wulfie nao ^^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> okay, first, wrong.
> does not e-fuck me.
> second, fuck you and your "IMA BIG PRICK CUZ I LIKE TO YIFF ALL DAY CUZ MY BOYFRIEND LEFT ME" bullshit.
> third, i am only defending him, only because it was an opinion, a simple little opinion.
> and finally, i don't accept everyone, ESECIALLY not you cuz you are a gay, self centered, ass hole that feeds on the misery of others.


I love how everything you said about me is completely ass backwards.

Oh well girl said stop fighting so go e-fuck scotty more, he told me you do so don't hide it.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> okay, first, wrong.
> does not e-fuck me.
> second, fuck you and your "IMA BIG PRICK CUZ I LIKE TO YIFF ALL DAY CUZ MY BOYFRIEND LEFT ME" bullshit.
> third, i am only defending him, only because it was an opinion, a simple little opinion.
> and finally, i don't accept everyone, ESECIALLY not you cuz you are a gay, self centered, ass hole that feeds on the misery of others.



Tell it like it issss


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

bah rah ah ah ah.
rama ra ma ma
gaga ooh la la
wantchobadromance


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 0/0=1
> sin(0)=0; 0=0
> 0/0=sin(0)/0
> sin(0)/0=sin(x)/x
> ...



yeah? Well....well...
I've got a pic of a shaved wookie and I'm not afraid to use it!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> bah rah ah ah ah.
> rama ra ma ma
> gaga ooh la la
> wantchobadromance


NO I HATE THAT SONG GTFO =[


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> okay, first, wrong.
> does not e-fuck me.
> second, fuck you and your "IMA BIG PRICK CUZ I LIKE TO YIFF ALL DAY CUZ MY BOYFRIEND LEFT ME" bullshit.
> third, i am only defending him, only because it was an opinion, a simple little opinion.
> and finally, i don't accept everyone, ESECIALLY not you cuz you are a gay, self centered, ass hole that feeds on the misery of others.


 
1st: You suuure?
2nd: I don't think H&K ever yiffs frrealz.
3rd: It was an opinion that goes against people for how they are. Like hating jews.
4th: H&K isn't gay, as seen by the creation of this thread

Sweetie, next time if you wanna keep the peace it's better to not post instead of sucking dick<3


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

this thread is fucktarded.

H&K is straight. he's just a douchebag, and that's why i love him. quit saying he's gay just to make yourself feel better.
Scotty needs to stop being so hateful to people instead of wallowing in pity.
Krasl needs to not constantly get himself into situations that get him stepped on.

bla bla bla i'm grumpy today but i love all of you.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how everything you said about me is completely ass backwards.
> 
> Oh well girl said stop fighting so go e-fuck scotty more, he told me you do so don't hide it.



you know what, i seriously don't get it.
how do you do it?
how do you manage to be so cruel?
how do you manage to feed and the suffering of others and continue to mock others?
you know what, i shouldn't be saying this because no one deserves it, but i hope you burn in hell. I hope you burn and i hope you suffer like the many you have so brutally tortured.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> yeah? Well....well...
> I've got a pic of a shaved wookie and I'm not afraid to use it!


Bring it, I've got rule 34 pics of Rose O'Donnell.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you know what, i seriously don't get it.
> how do you do it?
> how do you manage to be so cruel?
> how do you manage to feed and the suffering of others and continue to mock others?
> you know what, i shouldn't be saying this because no one deserves it, but i hope you burn in hell. I hope you burn and i hope you suffer like the many you have so brutally tortured.


Dude what the fuck you're acting like I'm hitler.

Stop being so dramatic because you want attention, like how scotty is wallowing in his own self-pity for attention.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> this thread is fucktarded.
> 
> H&K is straight. he's just a douchebag, and that's why i love him. quit saying he's gay just to make yourself feel better.
> Scotty needs to stop being so hateful to people instead of wallowing in pity.
> ...


go be an awesome person elsewhere, this is my entertainment D=


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> go be an awesome person elsewhere, this is my entertainment D=



you can eat a dick, this is my thread now.

jk ilu~


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you know what, i seriously don't get it.
> how do you do it?
> how do you manage to be so cruel?
> how do you manage to feed and the suffering of others and continue to mock others?
> you know what, i shouldn't be saying this because no one deserves it, but i hope you burn in hell. I hope you burn and i hope you suffer like the many you have so brutally tortured.


WHY DO FOLKS FORGET THE OLDEST SAYING "CAUSE I CAN"
STOP WHITEKNIGHTING
>[


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you know what, i seriously don't get it.
> how do you do it?
> how do you manage to be so cruel?
> how do you manage to feed and the suffering of others and continue to mock others?
> you know what, i shouldn't be saying this because no one deserves it, but i hope you burn in hell. I hope you burn and i hope you suffer like the many you have so brutally tortured.



If you said "yiff in hell" that would've been funnier....

but seriously I don't think anyone takes H&K serious. If they do then a stick needs to be removed someone's butt.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude what the fuck you're acting like I'm hitler.
> 
> Stop being so dramatic because you want attention, like how scotty is wallowing in his own self-pity for attention.



you are not hitler, but you are being a serious prick.

i don't want attention, i want to know how you manage to take such joy from being cruel towards others.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Bring it, I've got rule 34 pics of Rose O'Donnell.



....WHY?!? WHY THE F*CK DO YOU HAVE THOSE?!


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> If you said "yiff in hell" that would've been funnier....
> 
> but seriously I don't think anyone takes H&K serious. If they do then a stick needs to be removed someone's butt.



Something tells me he wasn't trying to be funny.....


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Because people are tards...

While, I find it kinda funny, it aggravates me when like everyone thinks that everyone on the internet is a dude..I don't mind it too much..unless things get yiffy and they mistake me for a dude..that's when things get kinda weird..My fursona is a dude...not me...XD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you are not hitler, but you are being a serious prick.
> 
> i don't want attention, i want to know how you manage to take such joy from being cruel towards others.


How am I being so cruel? What have I done to make you rage so much?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you know what, i seriously don't get it.
> how do you do it?
> how do you manage to be so cruel?
> how do you manage to feed and the suffering of others and continue to mock others?
> you know what, i shouldn't be saying this because no one deserves it, but i hope you burn in hell. I hope you burn and i hope you suffer like the many you have so brutally tortured.


 
Jesus christ, drama queen. There was zero cruelty. If you thought it was mean, man up.



CannonFodder said:


> Bring it, I've got rule 34 pics of Rose O'Donnell.


 
D: are you serious?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> If you said "yiff in hell" that would've been funnier....
> 
> but seriously I don't think anyone takes H&K serious. If they do then a stick needs to be removed someone's butt.



sorry, but i am not in a mood to make jokes right now...

i don't take him seriously, but that comment of his was out of line and inappropriate.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

in b4 the guy with the anti-jesus avatar reports this thread too.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> in b4 the guy with the anti-jesus avatar reports this thread too.



I don't like em already


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> sorry, but i am not in a mood to make jokes right now...
> 
> i don't take him seriously, but that comment of his was out of line and inappropriate.


So apparently bashing a racist and fatty hater is out of line? I'm sorry but I'm pretty sure scotty talking about racial hate and ignorance towards obese people is way, way more hateful than anything I've ever done or said.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> in b4 the guy with the anti-jesus avatar reports this thread too.


I thought I told you to be sexy else where


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How am I being so cruel? What have I done to make you rage so much?



you posted a completely inappropriate comment when you knew full well it was the wrong time to use it. scotty was in tears and you wanted to make things worse.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> in b4 the guy with the anti-jesus avatar reports this thread too.


Lol..that guy was a butthurt failfag...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lol..that guy was a butthurt failfag...


This. He just made matters worse.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So apparently bashing a racist and fatty hater is out of line? I'm sorry but I'm pretty sure scotty talking about racial hate and ignorance towards obese people is way, way more hateful than anything I've ever done or said.



listen, i agree that what scotty said was wrong but it was only an OPINION.
it wasn't like him yelling out "hey, fuck all of the fatties and blacks in the world". he was just stating that he did not like the steriotypical black person and fat person.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> listen, i agree that what scotty said was wrong but it was only an OPINION.
> it wasn't like him yelling out "hey, fuck all of the fatties and blacks in the world". he was just stating that he did not like the steriotypical black person and fat person.


Ok so that's ok.

But I'm a douche for calling him out for it?

You're just defending him because you're his friend, not because he was right or wrong. God damnit internet.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 21, 2010)

This thread = the den at it's most entertaining.

Also, <3 H&K. Just sayin.

Btw, Krasl, THE INTERWEBZ IS SRS BZNS. If someone can be offended by something as simple as text in a forum post or whatever, they shouldn't even be on the internet. Hell, why someone like that would be on THIS forum i have no fucking clue.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> listen, i agree that what scotty said was wrong but it was only an OPINION.
> it wasn't like him yelling out "hey, fuck all of the fatties and blacks in the world". he was just stating that he did not like the steriotypical black person and fat person.



You continuing this is helping how? You're a male wolf! Stop with the bitch! That's my job!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you posted a completely inappropriate comment when you knew full well it was the wrong time to use it. scotty was in tears and you wanted to make things worse.


 
Dude you're being a pansy. Big friggin deal. So H&K said something you didn't find funny. Get over it. You think people are going to take time out of their lives to be politically correct and sensitive to your ickle feelings 100% of the time in the real world? Hell no. You learn to deal with it, and forget about it.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I don't like em already



same.



Crysix Corps said:


> I thought I told you to be sexy else where



i can't help it i'm GORGEOUS <3



Krasl said:


> you posted a completely inappropriate comment when you knew full well it was the wrong time to use it. scotty was in tears and you wanted to make things worse.



but it's okay for people like him to say stuff like he did and cause people to feel horrible about themselves? he deserves to cry, for all the times i've cried because people like HIM have made me starve myself just to feel like i can fit in.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> listen, i agree that what scotty said was wrong but it was only an OPINION.
> it wasn't like him yelling out "hey, fuck all of the fatties and blacks in the world". he was just stating that he did not like the steriotypical black person and fat person.


you forgot one...tiny problem
you are taking this to seriously.
My advice, leave and dont come back in here white knighting at least


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you forgot one...tiny problem
> you are taking this to seriously.
> My advice, leave and dont come back in here white knighting at least


jesus christ this!

And let's get this hellhole back on topic before it gets locked. Krasl and that other guy are clearly outnumbered in opinion here.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok so that's ok.
> 
> But I'm a douche for calling him out for it?
> 
> You're just defending him because you're his friend, not because he was right or wrong. God damnit internet.



no, you are a douche for making matters worse at the wrong time.
he was in tears and right as he was about ready to get out of his moaping, you post that comment and only made matters worse.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> no, you are a douche for making matters worse at the wrong time.
> he was in tears and right as he was about ready to get out of his moaping, you post that comment and only made matters worse.


Jesus christ GROW THE FUCK UP!

Anyways, boobs are awesome. I like boobs. Therefore the "all furries are gay" propaganda is a lie.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> no, you are a douche for making matters worse at the wrong time.
> he was in tears and right as he was about ready to get out of his moaping, you post that comment and only made matters worse.


BOO FREAKING HOO


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> jesus christ this!
> 
> And let's get this hellhole back on topic before it gets locked. Krasl and that other guy are clearly outnumbered in opinion here.




This thread had a topic?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

So how 'bout dem gayfurrs? 8D


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> This thread had a topic?


It did before the white knight police took it over.

What do you think about the gay furry stereotype?


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> This. He just made matters worse.


He only closed his thread cuz he got pissy when no one really agreed with him...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Boobs are awesome. And tits. and the other kind of tits [little birds]. I have a tit tattoo'd on my leg. [a bird, not a breast] Anyway. So I don't like calling myself a fur, but I like people regardless of their biological gender or gender identity.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It did before the white knight police took it over.
> 
> What do you think about the gay furry stereotype?



I think it's slightly fucked up, but then again, it's like one of those "_WoW players live in their parent's basement_" type deal. I'm a furry and I know I'm not gay, why should the stereotype matter to me?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> You continuing this is helping how? You're a male wolf! Stop with the bitch! That's my job!



this is not helping, this is just being noble and just.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Dude you're being a pansy. Big friggin deal. So H&K said something you didn't find funny. Get over it. You think people are going to take time out of their lives to be politically correct and sensitive to your ickle feelings 100% of the time in the real world? Hell no. You learn to deal with it, and forget about it.



listen, i respect your opinion, but it is not just ovr cheap laughs.
i am only doing this because it is a nice moral thing to do, and you are just trying to help piss of someone that is trying to help another. and i know no one is going to be nice and poitically correct, but i will still continue to do the right thing, or at least what i feel is the right thing. flame me if you want, honestly, i couldn't care less.



Crysix Corps said:


> you forgot one...tiny problem
> you are taking this to seriously.
> My advice, leave and dont come back in here white knighting at least



okay, i am just trying to be nice and proper, which appearently isn't what is "popular these days". amd i will continue to "white knight" until i feel like it is time to stop.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> no, you are a douche for making matters worse at the wrong time.
> he was in tears and right as he was about ready to get out of his moaping, you post that comment and only made matters worse.



you totally missed my post.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> this is not helping, this is just being noble and just.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GET.

OUT.

NOBODY THINKS YOU ARE KIND OR JUST. WE ALL HATE YOU.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What do you think about the gay furry stereotype?



Finally, something relevant to the topic...
I don't like the stereotype. If you're straight, you wouldn't want to be referred to as gay just because you're a furry.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus christ GROW THE FUCK UP!



you're the one that needs to grow up, not me.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you're the one that needs to grow up, not me.



MY POST :V READ IT.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> okay, i am just trying to be nice and proper, which appearently isn't what is "popular these days".



Hey, not sure if you noticed, but, YOUR IN THE FUCKING DEN. Being "nice and proper" Is never popular here, it just makes you look like a fag or a whiny bitch. Get some thicker skin before you keep posting here.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> this is not helping, this is just being noble and just.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-head desk-

just go away, man. Stop trying to derail the topic more. IF you still have a fuckin' problem then take it to PM.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Finally, something relevant to the topic...
> I don't like the stereotype. If you're straight, you wouldn't want to be referred to as gay just because you're a furry.


Exactly!

Also Krasl, post one more god damn time and I'm reporting you for deliberate thread derailment. This is starting to get back on topic and you keep derailing it with your crying.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GET.
> 
> OUT.
> 
> NOBODY THINKS YOU ARE KIND OR JUST. WE ALL HATE YOU.


 

Marry me?

[this post is relevant as I'm female and it proves I'm into dudes]


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> okay, i am just trying to be nice and proper, which appearently isn't what is "popular these days". amd i will continue to "white knight" until i feel like it is time to stop.


you see I was being nice, me being mean I cant do any more so I'm gonna risk it
GO GET YOUR FUCKING ASS OUT OF THIS TOPIC, WHITE KNIGHTS MAKE THE MATTER WORST. FUCKING LET IT DIE CAUSE YOU ARE KEEPING IT ALIVE, AND THUS KEEPING THE PAIN FOR SCOTTY ALIVE. AGAIN FUCKING LEAVE THIS TOPIC OR LET AN ISSUE THAT DOESNT CONCERN YOU IN ANY FUCKING WAY DIE.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you totally missed my post.


I was there for the whole thing...OP made everything worse because he hit a raw nerve....and he hit it hard...

He needed to have the steel toed boot shoved firmly up his ass...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Marry me?


kay

Never mind all furries are gay, can't be done ;V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GET.
> 
> OUT.
> 
> NOBODY THINKS YOU ARE KIND OR JUST. WE ALL HATE YOU.



okay, now you need to chill.
i'm just trying to be nice and state my opinion, no need to over-react.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> okay, now you need to chill.
> i'm just trying to be nice and state my opinion, no need to over-react.


Last warning, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for not seeing what I said.

Post again about this shit, and you're getting your ass reported for thread derailment.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay
> 
> Never mind all furries are gay, can't be done ;V



my brain hurts from trying to figure out the logic.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay
> 
> Never mind all furries are gay, can't be done ;V


 
Drat D:


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

God I'm gone for a few hours and all our fun threads have devolved into hate...

About them gay furs: It's a stereotype that seems to hold firm, but I don't see why people thing everyone here will go gay. I think laws of anthropology go against that :V


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Last warning, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for not seeing what I said.



Your far too kind H&K.

_C wut i did thar?_


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> God I'm gone for a few hours and all our fun threads have devolved into hate...
> 
> About them gay furs: It's a stereotype that seems to hold firm, but I don't see why people thing everyone here will go gay. I think laws of anthropology go against that :V


It's not like being gay is anything spectacular...


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's not like being gay is anything spectacular...



This. I hate it when gays are all "in yo face" about it. No one cares about your sexual orientation, your just another person.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Your far too kind H&K.
> 
> _C wut i did thar?_



i c wut u did thar.

And since people keep asking no I'm not gay.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> i c wut u did thar.
> 
> And since people keep asking no I'm not gay.



it's true. he turned me down for lovin'. he's not gay. :C


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's not like being gay is anything spectacular...



But it is FABULOUS!


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> But it is FABULOUS!



I won't lie, I Lol'd.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's true. he turned me down for lovin'. he's not gay. :C


 

But how can anyone turn _you_ down, Harley?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> But it is FABULOUS!



DX arrrrgh I hate you for reminding me of Max Galactica.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> But how can anyone turn _you_ down, Harley?


It was hard, but i couldn't let my ass get rammed =[


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It was hard, but i couldn't let my ass get rammed =[




Good job H&K! The gays will never take you from us! Straights unite!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> But how can anyone turn _you_ down, Harley?



he prefers the lovin' of a wolf ^^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Good job H&K! The gays will never take you from us! Straights unite!


hell yeah!

Straight pride worldwide mah brotha!



AleutheWolf said:


> he prefers the lovin' of a wolf ^^



This is true <3


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Good job H&K! The gays will never take you from us! Straights unite!



YES!


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It was hard, but i couldn't let my ass get rammed =[



But by Harley?

DOES NOT COMPUTE.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hell yeah!
> 
> Straight pride worldwide mah brotha!
> 
> ...



Let's make a HUGE-ASS PARADE!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Good job H&K! The gays will never take you from us! Straights unite!



it's part of the 'gay agenda' >.>
<.<


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> he prefers the lovin' of a wolf ^^


 
He likes pussy better ;P


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> it's part of the 'gay agenda' >.>
> <.<


  They're a sneaky bunch.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> He likes pussy better ;P



hur hur hur I c wut u did thar


----------



## Morroke (Feb 21, 2010)

Fggts


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

I like both. At once.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> he prefers the lovin' of a wolf ^^


nah he loves those cats more


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like both. At once.




Tell us more.:grin:


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like both. At once.



FUCK YEA. herm here.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> FUCK YEA. herm here.


Oh god I didn't mean that I meant two girls at once =[


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> FUCK YEA. herm here.


QUICK HARLEY, GET EM


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh god I didn't mean that I meant two girls at once =[



Obvious denial.*sigh* I thought the gays would never get you H&k...


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> FUCK YEA. herm here.



SURPRISE BUT-


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> FUCK YEA. herm here.


 
Hot.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh god I didn't mean that I meant two girls at once =[


 I'm so down for that. A girl AND a guy?8)


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

how would two girls at once....




never mind...I dun wanna know. >.<


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> SURPRISE BUT-


This reminds me of the candlejack meme. You know, the one where you say candlejack and th


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> how would two girls at once....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I thought. o.o


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> how would two girls at once....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking turns.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That's what I thought. o.o



Refrain from going to Fchan if you value your innocence.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Refrain from going to Fchan if you value your innocence.



I've been to 4chan. So it's pretty much too late for that.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Taking turns.



oh, well I guess that's ok.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I've been to 4chan. So it's pretty much too late for that.



/ah/ is more of a mind rape than 4chan.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Taking turns.



So uhh, how do you pronounce your name?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> oh, well I guess that's ok.


 ;3


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> /ah/ is more of a mind rape than 4chan.


I didn't think that was possible. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> This reminds me of the candlejack meme. You know, the one where you say candlejack and th


That meme is just stupid.


Bando37 said:


> Refrain from going to Fchan if you value your innocence.


Ychan is so much better and the layout is simple, easy to browse.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> So uhh, how do you pronounce your name?


It's a german gun manufacturer, wikipedia them.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

What's your birth name?


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ychan is so much better and the layout is simple, easy to browse.



/agree


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> What's your birth name?


I don't wanna post my actual name here >_>


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That meme is just stupid.
> 
> Ychan is so much better and the layout is simple, easy to browse.


I hang out on Lulz.net too much though


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

Okay :3 I just have a thing about knowing people's first name


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh god I didn't mean that I meant two girls at once =[



BULLSHIT BEND OVER


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't wanna post my actual name here >_>


 

But I want to whisper it in your ear when I rape you. :3c


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

leon said:


> But I want to whisper it in your ear when I rape you. :3c



That deserves an oh murr~


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

As I roll around in self pity....Sheesh, I'm more or less over it now but I honestly felt like shit and that I didn't deserve to have been treated like I was before all of this. I guess I could say I was well liked and I guess I deserve the hate. I didn't act out any of that beforehand, no self pity...I guess I let my emotions get the best of me cause I had quite a bit of shit built up for quite some time. Anyways, I'm willing to drop the topic and accept the fact that people now hate me. I projected MY hate a bit too well I guess and I never intended for this to happen (dur) as I don't hate who I said I did. Now I also know who to look to and who to rant about next time


----------



## Aleu (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That deserves an oh murr~



seconded =^^=


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> seconded =^^=


 
I'll need your name too.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> As I roll around in self pity....Sheesh, I'm more or less over it now but I honestly felt like shit and that I didn't deserve to have been treated like I was before all of this. I guess I could say I was well liked and I guess I deserve the hate. I didn't act out any of that beforehand, no self pity...I guess I let my emotions get the best of me cause I had quite a bit of shit built up for quite some time. Anyways, I'm willing to drop the topic and accept the fact that people now hate me. I projected MY hate a bit too well I guess and I never intended for this to happen (dur) as I don't hate who I said I did. Now I also know who to look to and who to rant about next time


Dude we JUST got over that and now you're bringing it up again? -_-


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> As I roll around in self pity....Sheesh, I'm more or less over it now but I honestly felt like shit and that I didn't deserve to have been treated like I was before all of this. I guess I could say I was well liked and I guess I deserve the hate. I didn't act out any of that beforehand, no self pity...I guess I let my emotions get the best of me cause I had quite a bit of shit built up for quite some time. Anyways, I'm willing to drop the topic and accept the fact that people now hate me. I projected MY hate a bit too well I guess and I never intended for this to happen (dur) as I don't hate who I said I did. Now I also know who to look to and who to rant about next time


GET
OUT
we got over that shit, now GET OUT


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

oh my god. He is like the dramallama epitomized.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ima go play killing floor, if you're a bad enough dude you'll take to me on steam. The sexy yiff with the ladies will have to wait, sorry


 
Do you play TF2 by any chance? :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol? Flamed for saying I got over it as you guys get over it??


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Do you play TF2 by any chance? :3


Yes sirs, but not that often. I usually play it when my IRL friends do.



Scotty1700 said:


> Lol? Flamed for saying I got over it as you guys get over it??



Dude we got over it a page ago, we just got this thread back on topic, and now you drop a dramabomb and get it going again. Don't bring it up anymore.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol? Flamed for saying I got over it as you guys get over it??



Soon you will learn the ways of the den, my apprentice.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mkay, I'll stay course, sorry. 

On-topic: I still blame the mountains of M/M yiff that influences a few guys into something but if they got the willpower, they can withstand the almighty dog cock...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 22, 2010)

leon said:


> I'll need your name too.



-points to username- that'll do


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mkay, I'll stay course, sorry.
> 
> On-topic: I still blame the mountains of M/M yiff that influences a few guys into something but if they got the willpower, they can withstand the almighty dog cock...


The only thing mighty about dog cock is how disgusting it is. >=[


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol? Flamed for saying I got over it as you guys get over it??



we're NOT all over it. you can get over yourself being a dick, it doesn't mean i'm gonna. a simple DERP MY B GUYS, I WAS COCK isn't gonna make me feel any better, nor anyone else you upset, and if you gave two shits about how people felt, you would just think about what you said instead of just "I'M SORRY". THINK ABOUT YOUR WORDS.

also, on topic: it obviously stems from the fact that the general furry fandom lets off a gay aura. we have a lot of rainbows in the fandom, have you noticed? even heteros have rainbows on their character.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Soon you will learn the ways of the den, my apprentice.


Dude you're the newguy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Soon you will learn the ways of the den, my apprentice.



Needless to say, I've been in the den for longer than you've been registered into the FAF. You missed the whole flamewar so I suggest you just butt out as you won't understand.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol? Flamed for saying I got over it as you guys get over it??



I also find this amusing..


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> we're NOT all over it. you can get over yourself being a dick, it doesn't mean i'm gonna. a simple DERP MY B GUYS, I WAS COCK isn't gonna make me feel any better, nor anyone else you upset, and if you gave two shits about how people felt, you would just think about what you said instead of just "I'M SORRY". THINK ABOUT YOUR WORDS.


DON'T DO IT MAN IT ISN'T WORTH IT!

TAKE IT TO PMS I DON'T WANT MY THREAD KILLED! D=


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -points to username- that'll do


 
Oh, you. <3


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude you're the newguy.



Yeah. I just don't post much. Lurking ftw?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> we're NOT all over it. you can get over yourself being a dick, it doesn't mean i'm gonna. a simple DERP MY B GUYS, I WAS COCK isn't gonna make me feel any better, nor anyone else you upset, and if you gave two shits about how people felt, you would just think about what you said instead of just "I'M SORRY". THINK ABOUT YOUR WORDS.
> 
> also, on topic: it obviously stems from the fact that the general furry fandom lets off a gay aura. we have a lot of rainbows in the fandom, have you noticed? even heteros have rainbows on their character.




Where do you think I've been for the last 2 hours...I have been thinking about my words, that's more or less why I got back on here to face the wall of flames...I'm not quite sure what else you want from me. Yes, I know a simple "sorry" and "I realized I was outta line and wrong" but what more can I do, I'm only human and we all make mistakes.


Edit: Fine, I'll keep it to PMs.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -points to username- that'll do


Well we'll need more than that if you wanna get a lil' more.... personal


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Needless to say, I've been in the den for longer than you've been registered into the FAF. You missed the whole flamewar so I suggest you just butt out as you won't understand.



Actually, I didn't miss it, just didn't feel like getting involved in a pointless argument. 

Also, sad face at the serious response to sarcasm.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Yeah. I just don't post much. Lurking ftw?


On FA you've been here for only three months.
Here's the lowdown
Furaffinity forums=4chan light


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> On FA you've been here for only three months.
> Here's the lowdown
> Furaffinity forums=4chan light



I never would have guessed..


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey guys.







EDIT: 1,500+ posts in two days??

Damn.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well we'll need more than that if you wanna get a lil' more.... personal



My real name is Chris H. Guize. I'm 16 for realz :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My real name is Chris H. Guize. I'm 16 for realz :V


That comment was directed towards the ladies >_>


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm loving the gay flirting going on in the thread <3 Brings some ironic spark ;D

People probably don't, as a whole, think all furries will be gay. Just the ones exposed to the yiffy side of things which is actually smaller than most of us would think... The yiffy side of things is very, very gay. Which makes me happy ^~


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That comment was directed towards Harley >_>



i know.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That comment was directed towards the ladies >_>



I know you secretly want to hunt me down :V

also, notice the hidden pedo joke.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My real name is Chris H. Guize. I'm 16 for realz :V



My irl name is shadup an sukit, age: yo' daddy :V


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 22, 2010)

I think this topic wins.

I'm neither gay nor bisexual, and I get that "you know you want it.. ;P" shit all the time in chat rooms.
No means no dammit. 

A lot of some gay furs don't understand this.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> My irl name is shadup an sukit, age: yo' daddy :V



Notice my pedo joke? :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I think this topic wins.
> 
> I'm neither gay nor bisexual, and I get that "you know you want it.. ;P" shit all the time in chat rooms.
> No means no dammit.
> ...


Seriously, it's annoying. >_>


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I'm neither gay nor bisexual, and I get that "you know you want it.. ;P" shit all the time in chat rooms.
> No means no dammit.
> 
> A lot of gay furs don't understand this.


QUICK HOW DO YOU EMBED VIDEOS


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously, it's annoying. >_>



I don't get hit on too much, but it is annoying.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I don't get hit on too much, but it is annoying.


I do >_>

Hell one of the first conversations I had with a furry I just met was about him trying to convince me I will be gay.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I don't get hit on too much, but it is annoying.



What you do is lead them on and then dash their hopes. It makes getting hit on much more fun and lulzy.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do >_>
> 
> Hell one of the first conversations I had with a furry I just met was about him trying to convince me I will be gay.



Lol then why the fuck are you still here? Then again, why the fuck am i still here...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I'm neither gay nor bisexual, and I get that "you know you want it.. ;P" shit all the time in chat rooms.
> No means no dammit.
> 
> A lot of some gay furs don't understand this.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYBIt3uyntM
I had that happen at furry fiesta, a gay dude tried the whole "you're just in the closet, there's no straight furs"
I said "lol fuck you"*gave finger*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

I love penis. am I gay?!?!


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYBIt3uyntM
> I had that happen at furry fiesta, a gay dude tried the whole "you're just in the closet, there's no straight furs"
> I said "lol fuck you"*gave finger*



Winmaster.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I love penis. am I gay?!?!



Maybe, do you also love vagina?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Maybe, do you also love vagina?


 
Not really. They're gross. Girls are amazing though.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I had that happen at furry fiesta, a gay dude tried the whole "you're just in the closet, there's no straight furs"
> I said "lol fuck you"*gave finger*


Lol!
I would've been like, "Wow, you got me. I'm gay. I'm into real-life guro, too. May my gullet pleasure you sir?" then I'd put ketchup on him.



Kregoth said:


> What you do is lead them on and then dash their hopes. It makes getting hit on much more fun and lulzy.


I may try that. xD


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Not really. They're gross. Girls are amazing though.


 
They taste funny.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I love penis. am I gay?!?!


oh hey.

I got one of them.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

hehe, silly. Got a good laugh outta that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Lol!
> I would've been like, "Wow, you got me. I'm gay. I'm into real-life guro, too. May my gullet pleasure you sir?" then I'd put ketchup on him.


Next year at furry fiesta what I want to do is have a straight furry panel and the sole purpose is to hand out buttons saying straight.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Next year at furry fiesta what I want to do is have a straight furry panel and the sole purpose is to hand out buttons saying straight.



I'd go to that con just for that button.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Next year at furry fiesta what I want to do is have a straight furry panel and the sole purpose is to hand out buttons saying straight.



That would be amazing. I wonder how many people would actually get one of those buttons.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'd go to that con just for that button.


I was just about to post that. xD


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> That would be amazing. I wonder how many people would actually get one of those buttons.


How much does it cost to make buttons, I'm seriously thinking about it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

ow fuck D< -burned myself on popcorn bag-


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How much does it cost to make buttons, I'm seriously thinking about it.



Not too expensive, I'd assume. Maybe a quarter each?


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How much does it cost to make buttons, I'm seriously thinking about it.



Then again, it could also be a terrible mistake when only one person buys the button so everyone assumes there is only one straight person in all of the furry fandom, enforcing the stereotype.

As for the cost, I have no idea.


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ow fuck D< -burned myself on popcorn bag-


 

I lol'd.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ow fuck D< -burned myself on popcorn bag-


Ouch....


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ow fuck D< -burned myself on popcorn bag-



Sliced my pinkey pretty good last week on my goggle lenses, never had many burns.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ow fuck D< -burned myself on popcorn bag-


Ouch, that's painful. Burns suck, especially when you can feel them for days.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Ouch, that's painful. Burns suck, especially when you can feel them for days.



For me the worse ones are the ones where you burn your tongue. That shit stays like that forever.

God damn chicken noodle soup...


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How much does it cost to make buttons, I'm seriously thinking about it.


Look here for a little demo on pinback button-making. Don't buy a pinback button-maker from that link though. 

There are cheaper ones out there.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> For me the worse ones are the ones where you burn your tongue. That shit stays like that forever.
> 
> God damn chicken noodle soup...



Damn I hate those so much. I got one about a week ago and I can still somewhat feel it.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> For me the worse ones are the ones where you burn your tongue. That shit stays like that forever.
> 
> God damn chicken noodle soup...



I frequently burn a good amount of my taste buds off D:


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

I hate burns because the sting lasts so long. But i guess i learn my lessons. with knives I'm like "wait....why did i tell myself not to lick this knife? -lick- -cut- -blood- oh. ridt. "


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I frequently burn a good amount of my taste buds off D:



Me as well. The effort of blowing on my food before eating it is just not worth it.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I hate burns because the sting lasts so long. But i guess i learn my lessons. with knives I'm like "wait....why did i tell myself not to lick this knife? -lick- -cut- -blood- oh. ridt. "



I lick knives a lot, yet I never seek to get cut. The cut on my pinkey was weird since since what it was pressing against wasn't that shart, so it just got pushed into my finger for like 30 seconds while inwas trying tonput the lenses in their frame. I didn't notice it until I wiped the grime off my hands and the towel was a little bloody


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, we appear to have gone off-topic again.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

By the way, the goggles were gay and furry. They be hatin' that I'm straight


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> By the way, the goggles were gay and furry. They be hatin' that I'm straight



Much better.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I hate burns because the sting lasts so long. But i guess i learn my lessons. with knives I'm like "wait....why did i tell myself not to lick this knife? -lick- -cut- -blood- oh. ridt. "


Everyone gets pissed at me when I play with my knife =[


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everyone gets pissed at me when I play with my knife =[



Isn't there some old saying from childhood that says, "_Don't play with knives."?_


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everyone gets pissed at me when I play with my knife =[



Yesterday at my cousin's house we went out to dinner. I started holding my knife like in counterstrike and air stabbed at my cousins. :3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everyone gets pissed at me when I play with my knife =[


 
My sister asks permission to come in my room now because I play with my knives so frequently and scare her with them. I've drawn them on her before XD


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My sister asks permission to come in my room now because I play with my knives so frequently and scare her with them. I've drawn them on her before XD



You people and your knives. Play with swords like REAL MEN!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> You people and your knives. Play with swords like REAL MEN!


specially those much much bigger than you, it helps compensate for something else.
"Real men may use swords, but the smart ones use sniper rifles"


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> You people and your knives. Play with swords like REAL MEN!



Like this?
http://www.google.com/m/search?q=ja...tion=&site=images&gl=us&source=mog&hl=en#ii=3
got one at my local Japanese import store


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My sister asks permission to come in my room now because I play with my knives so frequently and scare her with them. I've drawn them on her before XD


I just like pulling it ut and fucking around with it. Everyone thinks I'll cut myself, I haven't yet.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> specially those much much bigger than you, it helps compensate for something else.
> "Real men may use swords, but the smart ones use sniper rifles"



Even smarter men use both, along with PILLS! although I prefer a cricket bat and SCAR :3


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Like this?
> http://www.google.com/m/search?q=ja...tion=&site=images&gl=us&source=mog&hl=en#ii=3
> got one at my local Japanese import store



I was thinking more in the vain of a claymore, but that works.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Even smarter men use both, along with PILLS! although I prefer a cricket bat and SCAR :3


no THEY USE THE GRENADE LAUNCHER and the to be released in the DLC for L4D2 THE M60


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> I was thinking more in the vain of a claymore, but that works.



Real men use these :3

http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/1677/hpim0570yl4.jpg


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Real men use these :3
> 
> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/1677/hpim0570yl4.jpg



"_Bob Long"_

I think that sums it up nicely.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> "_Bob Long"_
> 
> I think that sums it up nicely.



Psh. I've met the guy.  I'm more interested in the 24 shots per second I can do on mine.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

Talking about secks with my friend. He's horny.

[random]


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Talking about secks with my friend. He's horny.
> 
> [random]



Is he gay? That would put us on topic. Protip: try to convert him to furry.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Psh. I've met the guy.  I'm more interested in the 24 shots per second I can do on mine.



Meh, I'm not really into guns or any modern-day equipment. I'm more of the guy to stick with the old  stuff, wooden crossbows/ long bows, varying types of swords, all that fun stuff.

I was also voted as the person who would die first during a zombie apocalypse at my school. Go figure.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

No, he's straight. and I don't think he's a furry. Just really high and horny.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> "_Bob Long"_
> 
> I think that sums it up nicely.



My bro's friend has a bob long. It's awesome but I'm not a fan of the ramping on it . We were playing limited paint at 50 shots a person and I was last man standing so we traded guns cause his is of course better than mine. Well I saw my brother and I decided to get a bit trigger happy and intended to shoot 5 or so shots over in his direction....the ramping emptied my hopper in 2 seconds....Needless to say I called myself out cause I ran outta paint and I was being shot at left and right (literally) by 3 different people so I saved myself from a potentially painful situation.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> No, he's straight. and I don't think he's a furry. Just really high and horny.



Well shit, you got into furry fagdom while you were high, why not give it a whirl? He might not even remember it >:3


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My bro's friend has a bob long. It's awesome but I'm not a fan of the ramping on it . We were playing limited paint at 50 shots a person and I was last man standing so we traded guns cause his is of course better than mine. Well I saw my brother and I decided to get a bit trigger happy and intended to shoot 5 or so shots over in his direction....the ramping emptied my hopper in 2 seconds....Needless to say I called myself out cause I ran outta paint and I was being shot at left and right (literally) by 3 different people so I saved myself from a potentially painful situation.



Sounds like some rather good times. I can't even remember the last time i went paint-balling.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My bro's friend has a bob long. It's awesome but I'm not a fan of the ramping on it . We were playing limited paint at 50 shots a person and I was last man standing so we traded guns cause his is of course better than mine. Well I saw my brother and I decided to get a bit trigger happy and intended to shoot 5 or so shots over in his direction....the ramping emptied my hopper in 2 seconds....Needless to say I called myself out cause I ran outta paint and I was being shot at left and right (literally) by 3 different people so I saved myself from a potentially painful situation.



I wasn't ramping when I did 24bps. This is why I say I'm good at this sport


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Sounds like some rather good times. I can't even remember the last time i went paint-balling.



Oh I have plenty of good stories to share. Paintballing is a ton of fun, especially if you get like 30 V 30. I was playing at Three-Rivers paintball (the most well known paintball course in PA...) and it was "sale" day so it was like 25 v 25 and it was probably the funnest thing I've ever done...(yeah, I have a boring life, not much to compare it to).


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I wasn't ramping when I did 24bps. This is why I say I'm good at this sport



Well no mean to brag but I have the fastest trigger finger outta everyone I play with excluding the hardcore father/son/cousin triad of death 

Edit: Double post, my bad.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh I have plenty of good stories to share. Paintballing is a ton of fun, especially if you get like 30 V 30. I was playing at Three-Rivers paintball (the most well known paintball course in PA...) and it was "sale" day so it was like 25 v 25 and it was probably the funnest thing I've ever done...(yeah, I have a boring life, not much to compare it to).



You want boring? The most fun I have had is on a school trip. I have never traveled, due to lack of funds, and probably won't any time soon. My town dosen't even have a paintball course, and the most exciting thing we have here is a swimming pool.

Your life is like a roller coaster ride to me.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

ON TOPIC there are furry paintballers. Not sure how many are gay though. Actually me one a while back, he was wearing ears and a tail :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> You want boring? The most fun I have had is on a school trip. I have never traveled, due to lack of funds, and probably won't any time soon. My town dosen't even have a paintball course, and the most exciting thing we have here is a swimming pool.
> 
> Your life is like a roller coaster ride to me.



Shoot, I always say I have it bad but now that I look at it I've got it better than most. 

Anywho, shall we have good ol' story sharing time?


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ON TOPIC there are furry paintballers. Not sure how many are gay though. Actually me one a while back, he was wearing ears and a tail :3



Good, this one on-topic post is sure to keep the thread from getting locked!

Back to random discussion!


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Shoot, I always say I have it bad but now that I look at it I've got it better than most.
> 
> Anywho, shall we have good ol' story sharing time?



Well, I don't have any stories to share, but wouldn't mind hearing some of yours, or others for that matter. But, that seems a little to far off topic, for now. You can send it to me in a PM if you want though.

Edit: Yay for double post?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Well, I don't have any stories to share, but wouldn't mind hearing some of yours, or others for that matter. But, that seems a little to far off topic, for now. You can send it to me in a PM if you want though.
> 
> Edit: Yay for double post?



Hehe, I think I'll make a different thread somewhere more appropriate for such a topic.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Well shit, you got into furry fagdom while you were high, why not give it a whirl? He might not even remember it >:3


 
LYNX [A heart-shaped wound that proves you're mine] says:
*oh my god. most stealth cig break ever. out my window downwind and i have a little ash tray outside my window
*oh and some furries want to know if you're a furry
*and if not want me to convert you
J says:

​​​​*I'm pretty sure our first conversatipn inclluded kill furrys with fire
*Tell them
​^_^
LYNX [A heart-shaped wound that proves you're mine] says:
*hahaha oh my god you're right! XD


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> LYNX [A heart-shaped wound that proves you're mine] says:
> *oh my god. most stealth cig break ever. out my window downwind and i have a little ash tray outside my window
> *oh and some furries want to know if you're a furry
> *and if not want me to convert you
> ...



Win.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> LYNX [A heart-shaped wound that proves you're mine] says:
> *oh my god. most stealth cig break ever. out my window downwind and i have a little ash tray outside my window
> *oh and some furries want to know if you're a furry
> *and if not want me to convert you
> ...



Haha. I said you could give a go, was kind of being sarcastic... Still, I like his style.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

HAha the first thing we ever said to eachother and it was simultaneously:

Me: Weapon of choice?
Him: RAVE OR DIEEEE?

Followed by

him: FIRE TO KILL THE FURRIES
me: BWAHAHAAA BATHE IN THE BLOOD!


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> HAha the first thing we ever said to eachother and it was simultaneously:
> 
> Me: Weapon of choice?
> Him: RAVE OR DIEEEE?
> ...



Ok, your friend wins. Wish we had more like him in my part of socal (which is still right by you XP)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

He lives in Iowa actually


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> He lives in Iowa actually



Curse you Internet. >:C


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

haha I met him on that omegle site. chatted with him for like 4 months then met him when i went to seattle back when he lived in washington


----------



## footfoe (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know how to read


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I don't know how to read



Apparently so, you spelled every word in that post wrong


----------



## footfoe (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Apparently so, you spelled every word in that post wrong


I'm going to assume you just insulted me, and i'm not happy about it!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I'm going to assume you just insulted me, and i'm not happy about it!!



No, I said I love you with all my heart <3


----------



## footfoe (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, I said I love you with all my heart <3


Aww, i know what less than three means.  I don't really <3 you back though

AHAHAHAHA

btw meow


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Aww, i know what less than three means.  I don't really <3 you back though
> 
> AHAHAHAHA
> 
> btw meow



Oink you say?


----------



## Koco (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pops in* Goodnight, all! *Pops out*


----------



## footfoe (Feb 22, 2010)

Koco said:


> *Pops in* Goodnight, all! *Pops out*


i love you


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Imma go to bed now too. Gotta go to school for learnin' tomorrow.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Imma go to bed now too. Gotta go to school for learnin' tomorrow.


boring!


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

footfoe said:


> boring!



Fine. I'm secretly going to ditch to ditch tomorrow and nuke the Russians and French. With one hand. While eating a sandwich. While driving and texting.

:3


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Fine. I'm secretly going to ditch to ditch tomorrow and nuke the Russians and French. With one hand. While eating a sandwich. While driving and texting.
> 
> :3



Are you Shiva? o.o


----------



## footfoe (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Fine. I'm secretly going to ditch to ditch tomorrow and nuke the Russians and French. With one hand. While eating a sandwich. While driving and texting.
> 
> :3


are you going to do that like a boss?


----------



## Koray (Feb 22, 2010)

* Why do people think all furries are/will be gay?*

Because we are :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Koray said:


> * Why do people think all furries are/will be gay?*
> 
> Because we are :3


LOL yus.

Even if they say they are not.


----------



## Koray (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> LOL yus.
> 
> Even if they say they are not.


BAH!
Furries in denial >_>


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 22, 2010)

Koray said:


> * Why do people think all furries are/will be gay?*
> 
> Because we are :3


then I guess I'm not a furry


----------



## Koray (Feb 22, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> then I guess I'm not a furry



Nu, you're a scaly 

well, half... >_>


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Koray said:


> Nu, you're a scaly
> 
> well, half... >_>


What.

OH MY THIS THREAD.
It started with my wikipedo and now has tons of pages.
The power of two days.
Also, back further into the subject, some furries want to be gay just to be able to date some fat furry guy they have met.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Koray said:


> * Why do people think all furries are/will be gay?*
> 
> Because we are :3


I'm not gay.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes you are you emo  >:3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gay.


Still, Hecklery;
The fandom is turning you backwards into the pit of - the den of fur.
You might turn into a gay person.
Or.. be one of the nobodyknowsnobodycares sexual orentations surrounding the fandom.
If you enjoy animal penis - you are in the pit.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Your in the pit >_>


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Still, Hecklery;
> The fandom is turning you backwards into the pit of - the den of fur.
> You might turn into a gay person.
> Or.. be one of the nobodyknowsnobodycares sexual orentations surrounding the fandom.
> If you enjoy animal penis - you are in the pit.


I do not enjoy animal penis.



Hot_Dragon said:


> Yes you are you emo  >:3



nuh uh >_>


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do not enjoy animal penis.
> 
> 
> 
> nuh uh >_>


 
I agree with this post.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do not enjoy animal penis.
> 
> 
> 
> nuh uh >_>


Then tell us about yourself.
I am in the fandom for two years and I have never put a furry avatar or said furry things. I hate all animals (penises). All but pinges.
So, are you a furry?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Then tell us about yourself.
> I am in the fandom for two years and I have never put a furry avatar or said furry things. I hate all animals (penises). All but pinges.
> So, are you a furry?


Obviously I am or I would not be here with a fox as my avatar :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

That means your gay.

Even if just a little you sexian :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> That means your gay.
> 
> Even if just a little you sexian :3


But... I'm not gay =[


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I'm not gay =[


 
^. Believe him, he's been here awhile still can't seem to let him let me sex him up. ='[


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I'm not gay =[


You love me fawning over you, thats why you created this thread


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 22, 2010)

This is becoming more funny we know your not Gay H&K don't worry I am sure Gay and Bi men are more mature about their sexuality to be making sexual advances at you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I'm not gay =[


THEY BE AFTER YOUR ASS


good thing cause even gay furs say I'm not worth trying to convert


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> You love m fawning over you, thats why you created this thread


Nope =[



Lazydabear said:


> This is becoming more funny we know your not Gay H&K don't worry I am sure Gay and Bi men are more mature about their sexuality to be making sexual advances at you.



I'm not gay though


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope =[
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not gay though*


I'll believe it's true.
What do you know about me as a furry?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I'll believe it's true.
> What do you know about me as a furry?


Nothing.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Why do people think all furriers are/will be gay?*



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gay though


 
We know your not gay and I am not trying to force the issue or say your gay most people were joking around.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I'm not gay =[



 How many times will he have to say it!


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> How many times will he have to say it!


 
many, many more times.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not gay though









<< This is what you _really _want.

Am I right?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> << This is what you really want.
> 
> Am I right?


You know what guys like.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> << This is what you _really _want.
> 
> Am I right?


Yaright.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

leon said:


> many, many more times.



 Is It because you don't believe him yet, because I'm not yet convinced


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Is It because you don't believe him yet, because I'm not yet convinced


 
It's not me that doesn't believe it's half of the gays in the fandom.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

leon said:


> It's not me that doesn't believe it's half of the gays in the fandom.



Shouldn't you be in school


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Shouldn't you be in school


 
Ummm why do you ask? And also I take online classes.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey H&K
I herd you like big cocks.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

You'll never get into a decent college with that degree ! I'm in 3rd block, kinda sucks


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> You know what guys like.


I know what you like. I want you.


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> You'll never get into a decent college with that degree ! I'm in 3rd block, kinda sucks


 

I'm in highschool, it counts for whatever a highschool degree is and I also plan on going to college.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm in highschool, it counts for whatever a highschool degree is and I also plan on going to college.



I'm in the 11th grade, I assume your 9th or 10th.


----------



## coba (Feb 22, 2010)

well maybe theres a snow for some people so i don't think some people want to drive to school. and besin=des isint this a little off topic besides for the original subject i am new a new furry and i am straight so H&K don't worry your not the only one fighting not to be bisexaul or gay so i have to say that because you can't force someone to have butt sex well.... unless you like grab the guy and put him in a room filledd with other gay and bisxaul that are lookin to get in some one but in other words thats rape
 and for scotty man that link to the album of those animals damn you know how to pic them good job and i beleive that porn is porn any porn will do like i prefer aniamal porn and cartoon animal porn that scotty posted like theres nothing wrong with it that i find because i think that if you like it enough then brake a leg go do it man its all yours go ahead and i really don't care who knows


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I'm in the 11th grade, I assume your 9th or 10th.


 
Yes, i'm in 9th grade and if you wana keep talkin pm me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Stop talking about school this thread is about gay furry buttsex


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

leon said:


> Yes, i'm in 9th grade and if you wana keep talkin pm me.



So you want to keep it... Private ;3


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Stop talking about school this thread is about gay furry buttsex



Ok, well Ive never had it... So there's not much I can talk about.. I've got to go in 15 minutes.. For school..    In the mean time, tell us what YOU know about gay furry buttsex


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Ok, well Ive never had it... So there's not much I can talk about.. I've got to go in 15 minutes.. For school..    In the mean time, tell us what YOU know about gay furry buttsex


I know itz realleh hawt n stuffz


----------



## coba (Feb 22, 2010)

yes please keep this thread on the topic like really if you want to know what grade and all that other crap then please go do it somewhere else ok well back on topic i think its normal that people are gay and i am straight so i really try to avoid them like i have to gay friends and i don't give a shit if there gay just as long as they avoid me and not try to get in my pants its ok until then but still i am straight so i doesn't mader to me that people are gay i want to knoew i just don't get it like i kind of think that some peopl,e in the furry community arn't gay and ithink they sy that because they just want someone to talk to like you know what i mean


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know itz realleh hawt n stuffz



Totally


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

coba said:


> yes please keep this thread on the topic like really if you want to know what grade and all that other crap then please go do it somewhere else ok well back on topic i think its normal that people are gay and i am straight so i really try to avoid them like i have to gay friends and i don't give a shit if there gay just as long as they avoid me and not try to get in my pants its ok until then but still i am straight so i doesn't mader to me that people are gay i want to knoew i just don't get it like i kind of think that some peopl,e in the furry community arn't gay and ithink they sy that because they just want someone to talk to like you know what i mean



Another huge run on sentence, i am displeased


----------



## Jelly (Feb 22, 2010)

well
are you gay yet


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> well
> are you gay yet


no


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Good afternoon ladies and gents, hows everyone holding out t'day?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> no


Not yet


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> no


Yes you are you said you want me


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good afternoon ladies and gents, hows everyone holding out t'day?


We all are beginning to be gay.
Even I, am starting to be a bit more perverted and open.


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> We all are beginning to be gay.
> Even I, am starting to be a bit more perverted and open.


 
Hey, how's it goin'.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> We all are beginning to be gay.
> Even I, am starting to be a bit more perverted and open.



Hmm, note to self. CynicalCirno is turning homosexual...join the bandwagon 
Nothing too bad about being open unless it's bothering people, it can be fun...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 22, 2010)

Where is Ratte when she's meant to be locking threads like this.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Yes you are you said you want me


that's different. >_>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> Where is Ratte when she's meant to be locking threads like this.



Why, it's not off topic for once...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> that's different. >_>


Lol how?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

leon said:


> Hey, how's it goin'.


Good, good.
"M14 Carbine ready sergant!"
A bullet to the brain, sir?



Scotty1700 said:


> Hmm, note to self. *CynicalCirno is turning homosexua**l*...join the bandwagon
> Nothing too bad about being open unless it's bothering people, it can be fun...


Nah, that won't ever happen, although, my deep self voice won't say same shit different day again.
I meant gay rape speech when I said open :V
The only flag I will ever have is the meme flag not the rainbogs.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Haha, I'll keep note of that. Just messin' with ya, didn't truly think you went all the way.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Lol how?


cause you're a hot dragon obviously.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> cause you're a hot dragon obviously.


Nu I'm a foxy boy....

They mixed up the labels when they packaged me :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Nu I'm a foxy boy....
> 
> They mixed up the labels when they packaged me :V


Oh.

Well foxes are awesome anyway. And your avatar would be awesome if it was less... gay >_>


----------



## Koray (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well foxes are awesome anyway. And your avatar would be awesome if it was less... gay >_>


And Had a smaller penis? :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Nu I'm a foxy boy....
> 
> They mixed up the labels when they packaged me :V


Hot dragon & Foxy boy = Horny as hell.
Stay like that and rape Heckler.



Koray said:


> And Had a penis? :V


fixed


----------



## Koray (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> fixed


what the hell are you talking about? D:


----------



## coba (Feb 22, 2010)

well sorry for not using  periods in my replys. sorry melkor i think thats your name right ? my mistake


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well foxes are awesome anyway. And your avatar would be awesome if it was less... gay >_>


Lol you'd like that wouldn't you... well too bad 



Koray said:


> And Had a smaller penis? :V


Lol you <3


----------



## Jelly (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> that's different. >_>



okay, so you're gay, then


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Koray said:


> what the hell are you talking about? D:


If that avatar had a penis it'd point out as a howitzers pops out after the shell is shot.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Nu I'm a foxy boy....
> 
> They mixed up the labels when they packaged me :V


In case you're interested.


----------



## Koray (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Lol you <3


<3


CynicalCirno said:


> If that avatar had a penis it'd point out as a howitzers pops out after the shell is shot.


...his pants are made from a fabric that can be stretched very much? >_>


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> In case you're interested.


Oh ty Teto :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Lol you'd like that wouldn't you... well too bad
> 
> 
> Lol you <3


No I wouldn't like the gay. If it was moar metal however, it would be awesome.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Koray said:


> <3
> 
> ...his pants are made from a fabric that can be stretched very much? >_>


If it's like that - then everyone in this thread except me and the other half of Heckler are gay. The love is shared so fast and the penis.
Also, he wears panties.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If it's like that - then everyone in this thread except me and the other half of Heckler are gay. The love is shared so fast and the penis.
> Also, he wears panties.


Isn't it great?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 22, 2010)

so whats going on today?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Isn't it great?


The fact that there are tons of gay furries or that you wear panties?
I vote for both :V Panties are always good no matter who puts them.
Unless... no that's too mean :[
Atamanga AH


----------



## Koray (Feb 22, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> so whats going on today?


Nm. Just chilling here. >_> <_<


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> so whats going on today?


Gay sandy canyon garden warhouse spree gourment race.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Koray said:


> Nm. Just chilling here. >_> <_<


 
I'm bored as fuck at the moment...maybe I'll play a few rounds of TF2 or something but if not that I might even try to draw something though its going to be a horrible pic :V



CynicalCirno said:


> Gay sandy canyon garden warhouse spree gourment race.


 do you just put random words together wishing it was a sentence? lol xD


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If it's like that - then everyone in this thread except me and the other half of Heckler are gay. The love is shared so fast and the penis.
> Also, he wears panties.




So which part is the gay part?  Heckler, or Koch?

Sorry bud, couldn't resist.. stupid humor, I know..

Pretty much avoided this topic, but .. eh.

In my mind, people will choose to be whoever they choose to be.  Best left up to them, it be their life to live.  Let them make the most of it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I'm bored as fuck at the moment...maybe I'll play a few rounds of TF2 or something but if not that I might even try to draw something though its going to be a horrible pic :V
> 
> 
> do you just put random words together wishing it was a sentence? lol xD



No! Not really!
There is the sandy canyon fad.
The gourment race fad.
The gays.
Warehouse and spree because I couldn't remember gourment firstly.



wolfrunner7 said:


> So which part is the gay part?  Heckler, or Koch?
> 
> Sorry bud, couldn't resist.. stupid humor, I know..
> 
> ...


I have never put too attention to that name, there is only Heckler to me.
And if Heckler proves he is not gay, then Koch is left.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 22, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> So which part is the gay part? Heckler, or Koch?
> 
> Sorry bud, couldn't resist.. stupid humor, I know..
> 
> ...


 
I wonder why so many furries seem to flaunt how gay they are though, its unanimous that most of you are pretty gay to a certain extent :\

Also I'm one of the few that will not take a penis in the ass nor mouth and any fur dumb enough to try will be neutered for free ^^
I say be gay all you want and rape who you want as long as I'm not in teh equation :3


----------



## Jelly (Feb 22, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I wonder why so many furries seem to flaunt how gay we are though, its unanimous that most of *us* are pretty gay to a certain extent :\



why are you in the closet
in the den


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 22, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I wonder why so many furries seem to flaunt how gay they are though, its unanimous that most of you are pretty gay to a certain extent :\
> 
> Also I'm one of the few that will not take a penis in the ass nor mouth and any fur dumb enough to try will be neutered for free ^^
> I say be gay all you want and rape who you want as long as I'm not in teh equation :3


Then are you gay?



jellyhurwit said:


> why are you in the closet
> in the den


Who are you you are not eddie I go call police on you eddie and no name friend.
The closet of the furries is closed due furballs and sticky cum.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> So which part is the gay part?  Heckler, or Koch?
> 
> Sorry bud, couldn't resist.. stupid humor, I know..
> 
> ...


Neither for I am not gay.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 22, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> why are you in the closet
> in the den


 
lol if you don't believe me I could care less ^^



CynicalCirno said:


> Then are you gay?


 Easily put, no


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Neither for I am only gay for Hot_Dragon.


Fix'd


----------



## Jelly (Feb 22, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol if you don't believe me I could care less ^^



You don't have to be scared to come out in the den, south_syde_fox! You're surrounded by furiends!
^_^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Fix'd


well do you wanna yiff


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 22, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> You don't have to be scared to come out in the den, south_syde_fox! You're surrounded by furiends!
> ^_^


 
I don't have friends here :V

and I furiends is a retarded word and the maker of it needs to be hanged


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 22, 2010)

Thread mood: Schroedinger's cat is[n't] gay.


----------

